# PluginGuru UNIFY Update (now 1.1.10) is Here!



## Reid Rosefelt (Jan 6, 2020)

Oh man, look at this. There are more videos to come and I'll add them as he does.
Get it HERE
Thank you John Lehmkuhl! 

Unify is a flexible plug-in for working with MIDI effects, Instruments and Audio effects in a sleek “Unified” single-screen interface! It also comes with 400 patches and over 2.5GB of samples from PlugInGuru’s 12 unique and awesome sample-based libraries that were originally found in libraries for Omnisphere.


















​
Note that this includes a sampler. Also John says in the first video that he created patches for an about-to-be released Korg virtual instrument, which is obviously their new Triton. He then says he has included the presets he created for that in Unify.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jan 6, 2020)

I have a question. Maybe one of you has the answer. It's listed on the site as the "Standard Edition." 
Does that mean there is a "Deluxe Edition" coming? And if so, what will be the path to an upgrade?


----------



## gamma-ut (Jan 6, 2020)

Pro edition is due out sometime within a year, I believe. I think it's meant to have a more extensive sampler and support network hosting through NetVST (which the dev Shane Dunne also works on).


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jan 6, 2020)

gamma-ut said:


> Pro edition is due out sometime within a year, I believe. I think it's meant to have a more extensive sampler and support network hosting through NetVST (which the dev Shane Dunne also works on).


Thank you! I wrote John about it, but I suppose he won't have many details yet. 

But I'm sure I will upgrade no matter what it is.


----------



## Fleer (Jan 6, 2020)

This looks mighty fine indeed, but I wonder if it’s worthwhile if one has the same sounds in Omnisphere.


----------



## SirkusPi (Jan 6, 2020)

I'm definitely very interested, but I can't tell from the install video whether one can set the location for the 2GB sample / sound file install (i.e., on an external drive), or whether it only installs on the main hard drive. I'd obviously like to find out before actually spending money on a purchase - anyone have any idea?

EDIT: Although the first part of the install video makes it look like Unify just installs the library on the main drive, from the end of the install video it becomes apparent one can, in fact, move the library to an external drive, so it looks like I posted too early, but I'm all set!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 6, 2020)

Ooooooook..........seems intro means some kind of beta. But I have NEVER had any app that AUTOMATICALLY closes my brother and tries to do a restart without even asking. I can just stop before it closes completely but browser and some other apps have already been closed :-(.

Not happy that I cant choose the install pathes but I can life with that, but an automated restart of my PC without asking, sorry Skippy, thats a now go !

I will have to go out here (again) I think to do the restart cause otherwise I am afraid nothing will work. Hope there are no more surprises like that waiting.....


----------



## SirkusPi (Jan 6, 2020)

Just purchased. On my mac, at least, it did *not* force a restart. No problem moving the sound library from the default install location to an external drive (although I can see real beginners perhaps getting confused by how to do this). I've just played around a little bit, but so far it sounds swell!


----------



## JazzDude (Jan 6, 2020)

Instant BUY! 59$ lol. 
John never disappointed me. In fact, he brought me into VST Synthesizer Sound Design. 
After watching abt 30 hr of his Tutorial videos, i was a new Omnisphere User some years ago (2015). Thank You John ! And of course Airwave, Shane and all the others in Johns Team.


----------



## KallumS (Jan 6, 2020)

Catalina is not supported yet, fyi.


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 6, 2020)

Have followed progress on Guru YT-Livestreams for some time. Will follow experiences here for a bit, since running (2) Win10 Pro PC /Reaper DAW(s); and John's work is done on Mac /Logic Pro, now sure about Shane's dev system. Have almost all PluginGuru Libs, but minor frustrations over time as there is little, detailed help for Windows niggles.


----------



## JazzDude (Jan 6, 2020)

guys from Europe, just keep in mind John(pluginguru) is in Oregon State in USA. 
Thats -9 hrs from Central Europe. I hope u dont expect him to answer at 6 or 7 am in the morning.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 6, 2020)

Seems I cant really not recommend this one at the moment as win 10 user. Next step "drag and drop the library" just wont work (I just get a strick through circle instead of the "+", thats it :-( ). Will look if there is any other possibility, but this is really no fun....

EDIT: if anyone found another way on windows would be really great, I find none, not in the install video not in the short rtf manual, there simply dont seem to be any other way to show the path to the library to install :-(


----------



## dzilizzi (Jan 6, 2020)

Trying to figure out how it differs from Patchwork which allows me to combine VSTs already. And Patchwork works in ProTools. This doesn't.


----------



## JazzDude (Jan 6, 2020)

INfos on the licensing model, i just checked my account and there are 3 possible License. I used the first one only, but its obvious you can add a 2nd and a third one without trouble.
The Download of the Big Sample File (abt 2.3 Gbyte) took me 2 tries, first time standard via browser interrupted several times, BUT i use OPERA, which has a resume function, so i finally downloaded the file within like 15 minutes.
Parallel i used JDownloader which was way faster (like 7 Minutes) and this app resumes itself. So both files ended up in different direcories (good to have a backup).
Now i dragged this huge file to my other Music PC via Network in the right folder C:\Users\Public\Documents\PlugInGuru\Unify\
and thats it. Then switch on browser and in the top right corner rightclick and do a "rebuild Database"
The window then shows this:
http://prntscr.com/qk6ful


BTW i didnt need to restart and its asked me after installation "restart now or later".
Now i started Unify as standalone inserted one of my 3 keys, acivated, and fiddle with the integrated sampler sounds.
NO PROBLEM at all.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jan 6, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Trying to figure out how it differs from Patchwork which allows me to combine VSTs already. And Patchwork works in ProTools. This doesn't.


Patchwork costs $99 and this costs $59 and has a LOT more features. As far as I know, Patchwork is just a utility. This is also an instrument. Patchwork doesn't come with 2.5 GB of sampled sounds, and 400 presets by Lehmkuhl and Airwave. Yes it loads up a lot of freeware to get the 400 sounds, but the freeware is manipulated by a pretty gifted sound designer. Isn't that what he usually sells for $$--his presets?  It looks like he put in some patches he did for Triton, which I don't think you'll find in Patchwork.

He's the PluginGuru. This will have Pro Tools and Catalina at some point. Anybody who doesn't believe that can wait and pay the full price to be sure.

To my knowledge, he's never released anything without adding more free goodies later. It's how he rewards his customers. I could be wrong about that, but he does do that often. Anyway, I believe he will do it with this because this is a big deal for him and he has put a lot of work into it. I expect to see more presets and more instruments.

For the record, I have spoken with John on the phone a few times long ago, so he is a distant acquaintance I guess. But I admired his work long before that and always will.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 6, 2020)

Seems after trying around lots of stuff I found a workaround for me, maybe the idea could help if someone stumbles into same problems.

Trying to open the VST in my different DAW and then drag and drop does not work either, same problem.

But then I opened the standalone version of Freestyle (which goes into kind of similiar direction then Unify but is much more complex and develloped since years) and there it
miraculously works that after opening Unify in there I could drag and drop the library file.

So there must be something really not considered in Unify which prevents opening the library in Unify directly.

Then after opening the standalone version of Unify you really need pacience cause it seems to took a while (some minutes) even after clicking on "rebuild database" till the patches are there.

Glad it works now so far and I can try out the interesting things .

I have written to support waiting for a more general solution but for anybody having same problems on win 10 I can just recommend to open any daw/app that can open Unify and try till you find something that accepts that library file.


----------



## JazzDude (Jan 6, 2020)

i work on WIN 10 and have no problems, but i know what i am doing...
and yes, workarounds is what we all do since M$ started out with DOS 2.11 in the 80s.
Its the way it is. Take your time and find OUT how it works and read the manual/watch Videos.

This Unify Thingy is a permanent work in progress, which John explained a 1000 times in his streams.
I wont expect it to be perfect now, its the community also adding new "inspirations".

Every Saturday around 9 PM Central European Time (Paris Berlin time) John invests 2 hrs to explain things to us abt Omnisphere and lots of other plugins and his patches and how he did them.

This is not Native Instruments or Steinberg u dealing with. (and they somehow never answer your questions anyway,lol). 
Cubase is a work in progess since early 90s, and i accept it cause there is no better solution for my personal workflow.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 6, 2020)

> i work on WIN 10 and have no problems, but i know what i am doing...
> and yes, workarounds is what we all do since M$ started out with DOS 2.11 in the 80s.
> Its the way it is. Take your time and find OUT how it works and read the manual/watch Videos.



Glad it worked for you. Even if I think I know too what I am doing (and have watched the videos and read the manuals).....

But trying out something inside a vst/daw and watching these hour video sessions and "work in progress" for me had nothing to do with general installation bugs, these are two different things for me. I am glad I found the workaround for now and I am sure John will fix this soon on general level.


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 6, 2020)

I have no issue waiting, but Unify has been long in development and have followed YT-Livestreams carefully. 
Focus on Mac /Logic Pro is an issue, since this goes far beyond typical Guru Library releases. 
Earlier point about 'small' developer is true and fair, but Windows /PC world is massive by comparison to iOS and having no active Guru /Windows usage/expertise is likely to be problematic with Unify. 
Hope not, but not gonna be early adopter unless Shane, or other devs are capable Windows owners/users.


----------



## JazzDude (Jan 6, 2020)

i installed the plugin on a WIn 7 PC also and after installation it asked me 
http://prntscr.com/qk38dtif you click finish and dont change to "no i will restart my computer later" it will do a restart.
Like any other program which adds to the registry. 
So the information "KarlHeinz" spreads here is false. Its doesnt FORCE Quit.
checked on 2 different PCs, WIN 10 and WIN 7 OS.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 6, 2020)

> So the information "KarlHeinz" spreads here is false. Its doesnt FORCE Quit.


NOPE ! On win 10 it DOES starts a shutdown automatically, shuts down my apps, then in the shutdown window I cancelled as soon as possible and then the window you mentioned was there. But the shutdown started WITHOUT touching this one.

Had that kind of installations a thousand times before (for example orb composer needs this restart for evry new update for his midi connections) but never an automated start of shutdown.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 6, 2020)

O.k., after working my way threw the second Unify tutorial video evrything else is working fine .

Marvellous VST plugin scanner working in the background as proposed and on first look it seems to have found all important stuff.

The general prinicple of layering your patches together is made very simple and straightforward, same goes for saving presets. Maybe the most intuitive of this kind of plugins I have seen so far.

Would be a great help if they would go on categorizing the VST instruments and VST effects as they started even if you can make it by yourself with the included categorizing system but what really has impressed me most so far is this easy workflow that you can just start making music with the included patches, then add your own vst instruments and libraries, then the effects if you like and go as deep into it as you like.

Of course the great included starting presets with layered instruments, effects, all mixed ready to go are another great difference to the competitors I know. Even Freestyle that comes with his own samplers is not that "ready to go" and easy to use.

And as the "raw" instrument patches used to make the finished presets are included as well this is really a great starting point.

And the "work in progress" really raises hopes for even better things to come  .

What I really hope is that the existing/owned libraries will be converted in some way into included library presets even if I dont know if this will be possible. Of course I can use my kontakt libraries with adding kontakt and then choosing the libraries but thats really not the same.


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 6, 2020)

KarlHeinz said:


> *********************************
> What I really hope is that the existing/owned libraries will be converted in some way into included library presets even if I dont know if this will be possible. Of course I can use my kontakt libraries with adding kontakt and then choosing the libraries but thats really not the same.



Maybe need to purchase and sort my own questions ...... BUT ..... as a Preset Junkie with all my Libs and FX, are you stating that Unify scans and adds User VSTi content, but 'zero' Presets from each ??


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 6, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> Maybe need to purchase and sort my own questions ...... BUT ..... as a Preset Junkie with all my Libs and FX, are you stating that Unify scans and adds User VSTi content, but 'zero' Presets from each ??


Just getting started playing with it. It seems that the plug-ins and the presets are available as usual through the plug-in that loads inside of Unify (say Kontakt). But any presets (or indeed in Kontakt the libraries) are not available through the Unify interface as presets unless you add them manually by opening the preset and saving.

On the other hand it is already proving to be a very convenient way to create multis with the SF player libraries as well as to use those libraries in standalone mode.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 6, 2020)

sostenuto, so far (I have tested now for some hours only and this is a BIG BIG thing  ) as I have looked they are still on the way of finding out the best way of organizing your VST instruments and your VST effects and have added the ability to categorize in your own way with your own categories, so thats not on the preset level like Komplete Kontrol (which I assume is your comparision).

But there is much room for develloping if I get John right and as the intention is clearly to make evrything as easy to use as possible I could imagine that this might be one direction to go for this in next steps if the organisation system for the instruments and effects is done finally.

And apart from the categories there is a tag system where you already can find (apart from the instrument presets) something like "reverb". So you can easyly save anything you put together for yourself (and if it is just additions of presets) as a new preset.

But I think I have not even started to understand WHAT might be all possible already with this (not to talk about what might come....).


----------



## JazzDude (Jan 6, 2020)

just to clarify multi Unify usage. I am running 2 Computers both with Unify and 2 separate licenses the same time.
Actually it is limited to 3 different PCs the same time i assume , but John might give us more licenses if really needed.
Drag and Drop in WIN10 (the Sample Library into unify) works FLAWLESS without any "workaround".
I made a Video to give proof and show its a simple drag and drop, if someone thinks I am a liar.

Also, if someone is interested the List of Sampler Presets (all from Johns Libraries for Omnisphere) is pretty long it takes HOURS to just switch and test them. This is a real bargain for people who have not used Omnisphere with his special patches and multis until today.

If you want to know what i am talking about go to his YT Channel and watch some videos:








PlugInGuru


pluginguru.com is created by John "Skippy" Lehmkuhl who has been a professional sound designer and programmer since 1988. John is a key member of Korg's inte...




www.youtube.com




check out Kreaturesque, Signs of Life all the MegaMagic stuff (pad style) and for EDM Synth sounds all of AIRWAVE


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 6, 2020)

KarlHeinz said:


> sostenuto, so far (I have tested now for some hours only and this is a BIG BIG thing  ) as I have looked they are still on the way of finding out the best way of organizing your VST instruments and your VST effects and have added the ability to categorize in your own way with your own categories, so thats not on the preset level like Komplete Kontrol (which I assume is your comparision).
> 
> But there is much room for develloping if I get John right and as the intention is clearly to make evrything as easy to use as possible I could imagine that this might be one direction to go for this in next steps if the organisation system for the instruments and effects is done finally.
> 
> ...



I have answered my own 'early' uncertainties with these few posts, and will be purchasing to start the 'learning' process immediately. The YT-Livestreams were getting detailed very quickly in recent weeks, and do not want to get far behind as the Unify evolution takes place. 

Good to see these all these helpful posts so quickly !


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 6, 2020)

> Also, if someone is interested the List of Sampler Presets (all from Johns Libraries for Omnisphere) is pretty long it takes HOURS to just switch and test them. This is a real bargain for people who have not used Omnisphere with his special patches and multis until today.



Thanks for the hint, I had not come that far to look into the basic waveforms inside the sampler, really great to have kind of "lite" versions of a lot of his libraries.

And as I dont own Omnisphere its really great that I can have a look on these ones inside Unify. 

And it answers my question about possibility of using the libraries you already own (in my case only the two kontakt libs mega magic guitars complete and mega magic bells and whistles) inside Unify, if the patches for the "lite" versions have been converted I am sure the patches for the komplete libraries will be converted one day too and may then be useable directly inside


----------



## rrichard63 (Jan 6, 2020)

The first video says that there are five videos in all. But I can only find Parts 2 and 3. Are Parts 4 and 5 ready yet?

EDIT: I'm counting the introductory video as Part 1. The ones I'm calling Parts 2, 3, 4, 5 are actually Parts 1, 2, 3, and 4 in John's description.

FURTHER EDIT: I hope there's a conventional user manual in .pdf or .html format. I'm not fond of sitting through over-long videos in order to find the one piece of information I'm looking for. Videos aren't searchable.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jan 6, 2020)

How do the MIDI effects layers relate to the Instrument layers? Is there a one-to-one correspondence or some kind of routing matrix that gets data from one to the other? I expect this to be covered in the fourth video, but I haven't found that yet.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 6, 2020)

As far as I get it so far there are only two official tutorial videos done (from the 5 planned), the first Tiger has shown is only kind of "indroduction". Video 1 is about installation, Video 2 about vst plugin scan and starting to make your own patches.



> How do the MIDI effects layers relate to the Instrument layers?



Have not come deep enough into it for an answer. In the ready made presets you have all kind of effects, directly on the instruments (in the same line just behind the guru sample for example), then for the instruments together as aux effects and master presets for the instrument:





But how they are routed (apart from the ones directly on the instruments), no idea so far. I think there is lots to come in the next videos as the manual so far only goes as far as making your first simple patch.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jan 6, 2020)

KarlHeinz said:


> ... But how they are routed (apart from the ones directly on the instruments), no idea so far. I think there is lots to come in the next videos as the manual so far only goes as far as making your first simple patch.


I think I see the answer in the screen shot. The first control in each Instrument strip is the source, which can be "IN" (direct from your MIDI controller), or "M1", "M2", etc. referring to one of the MIDI layers. So each MIDI layer can feed any number of Instruments and each Instrument layer can (if desired) have it's own MIDI layer.


----------



## JazzDude (Jan 6, 2020)

new Video:


another You Tube LIVE STREAM at 7 pm PDT (los Angeles Time Zone)


----------



## JazzDude (Jan 6, 2020)

actual stream running LIVE NOW


----------



## JonSolo (Jan 6, 2020)

Just to help clarify a few things here based on what I have read in this thread:

1. The Unify installer does NOT force restart your Windows. Period. However, if you do not have the current version of Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributable installed, THAT installer (which is required for Unify, and is included in the package) WILL shut Windows down. As a test you can simply uninstall Unify. When you reinstall it, because the Microsoft Visual package is already installed, nothing else happens. This has happened with much software over the years.

2. Drag and Drop the library. The included Read Me file covers the proper way to do this, 3rd subheading, 1st paragraph, last sentence. It states that the preferred way to do this is with the stand-alone version.

3. According to John, all the videos are ready and simply need to be uploaded. I noticed a few edits in the first two, so likely they want to get it right.

4. While some of the samples may overlap the samples used for John's Omnisphere patches, there is a ton of new life in these things with the other included VSTs. The fact that you can blend in your own VSTs to these already standing patches, or even trade pieces of a patch out for sounds you prefer is pretty incredible and will make the workflow worth the price of admission.

If this were just about John's patches, I believe it is worth more than the asking price. But this thing is pretty dynamic and I can hardly wait to see what is next for it!

Jon Solo


----------



## John Lehmkuhl (Jan 6, 2020)

SirkusPi said:


> I'm definitely very interested, but I can't tell from the install video whether one can set the location for the 2GB sample / sound file install (i.e., on an external drive), or whether it only installs on the main hard drive. I'd obviously like to find out before actually spending money on a purchase - anyone have any idea?
> 
> EDIT: Although the first part of the install video makes it look like Unify just installs the library on the main drive, from the end of the install video it becomes apparent one can, in fact, move the library to an external drive, so it looks like I posted too early, but I'm all set!



The Unify folder can be moved to any location - there is an option in the setting to select where you move it after you've moved it.

Cheers!


----------



## John Lehmkuhl (Jan 6, 2020)

Fleer said:


> This looks mighty fine indeed, but I wonder if it’s worthwhile if one has the same sounds in Omnisphere.



The power of Unify is the ability to harness all of your plug-ins in unique ways to make dealing with hundreds of Plug-ins less of a PITA and more of a day at a doggy park with all of your plug-ins.

There are 13 reviews at the website page (https://www.pluginguru.com/products/unify-standard/) - I need to put more details about the Plug-In here but I'm very busy just getting our baby out into the world....

With Unify, imagine taking a sound of mine from Omnisphere and combining it with other Plug-ins you love to use and saving it to call up again easily with a streamlined interface. We also help you organize your plug-ins and let you use MIDI Effects easily which is a painful experience to many with Ableton Live, Cubase and so many other DAW's. Cheers!


----------



## John Lehmkuhl (Jan 6, 2020)

KarlHeinz said:


> Seems I cant really not recommend this one at the moment as win 10 user. Next step "drag and drop the library" just wont work (I just get a strick through circle instead of the "+", thats it :-( ). Will look if there is any other possibility, but this is really no fun....
> 
> EDIT: if anyone found another way on windows would be really great, I find none, not in the install video not in the short rtf manual, there simply dont seem to be any other way to show the path to the library to install :-(


The Library file is actually just a zip file. Please rename it "Unify Standard Library.zip" and unzip it like you normally would a zip file, then move the single file that is extracted and place it in the PlugInGuru/Unify/Libraries folder.

Start up Unify, in the top Right corner is a round bullet - select "Rebuild Patch Database" if it doesn't automatically come up.

Sorry for the confusion - I'm not sure why you couldn't drag-n-drop but there is an alternative (i.e. "Old School") way to install the library.

Cheers and thank you for your business!


----------



## John Lehmkuhl (Jan 6, 2020)

KarlHeinz said:


> Ooooooook..........seems intro means some kind of beta. But I have NEVER had any app that AUTOMATICALLY closes my brother and tries to do a restart without even asking. I can just stop before it closes completely but browser and some other apps have already been closed :-(.
> 
> Not happy that I cant choose the install pathes but I can life with that, but an automated restart of my PC without asking, sorry Skippy, thats a now go !
> 
> I will have to go out here (again) I think to do the restart cause otherwise I am afraid nothing will work. Hope there are no more surprises like that waiting.....



Hi there Karl - in the future perhaps we can help make an installer that is smarter. Shane and myself are both very new to this side of the software business. It's a huge step to go from making patch libraries for other synthesizers to releasing something mammoth like this. Sorry this frustrated you. You can always contact me at [email protected]. I want to know all issues so we can continue to make Unify better than it was yesterday. What you're working with is only the beginning!

and yes, drag n drop works best with the Standalone application. I believe Freestyle treats plug-ins differently than a DAW would. I've never used Freestyle or any of the other plug-in hosts - Unify is my vision of what I wanted in a plug-in for MYSELF in 2020 - we need a UNIFIED place we can celebrate all our plug-ins and let them play together. It's cool big companies have done this with their plug-ins (in some cases) but this breaks those walls of exclusivity and let's you combine any of the plug-ins you own in fresh new ways. And again - this is ground floor of what we want to do with Unify.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jan 6, 2020)

@John Lehmkuhl Will this eventually be available for use in ProTools (AAX)? Because I would get it if so. Otherwise, I have a lot of VST everything and frankly, I'm not sure I would use it much, as I mostly work in ProTools. But it does sound interesting.


----------



## John Lehmkuhl (Jan 6, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> I have no issue waiting, but Unify has been long in development and have followed YT-Livestreams carefully.
> Focus on Mac /Logic Pro is an issue, since this goes far beyond typical Guru Library releases.
> Earlier point about 'small' developer is true and fair, but Windows /PC world is massive by comparison to iOS and having no active Guru /Windows usage/expertise is likely to be problematic with Unify.
> Hope not, but not gonna be early adopter unless Shane, or other devs are capable Windows owners/users.



My focus on Mac / Logic is less than it used to be. I have both PC and Mac computers here and while I'm more comfortable and able to work better on the Mac, I am able to work on the PC as sort-of-well. I use Logic simply because it's a DAW I know and since my focus is on synthesis, the choice of DAW has little to do with anything that would affect me negatively.

Also Shane is a monster when it comes to computer knowledge. So if you have specific technical support issues, please contact us at [email protected]. There isn't an issue we're not ready and able to tackle.


----------



## John Lehmkuhl (Jan 6, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> @John Lehmkuhl Will this eventually be available for use in ProTools (AAX)? Because I would get it if so. Otherwise, I have a lot of VST everything and frankly, I'm not sure I would use it much, as I mostly work in ProTools. But it does sound interesting.



That is planned. It is not easy to get approved for AAX support - especially where we have "special" skills but we will be working on this. We hope to meet them at the NAMM show while we're also there demoing Unify. We'll be at the Ilio booth!


----------



## Daily Patcher (Jan 6, 2020)

Curious if any Bitwig users here can compare the workflow to working in a track with all the built in containers that already handle patch saving across vsts. I realize there is value in having an independent app for this but not certain that it’s quite for me given what is available in my DAW, though I’m sure the sounds it comes with are great.

I’m on Catalina here as well so this is a no go at the moment.

Cheers on the release! I’ll be keenly watching this one as it ages.


----------



## John Lehmkuhl (Jan 6, 2020)

JonSolo said:


> Just to help clarify a few things here based on what I have read in this thread:
> 
> 1. The Unify installer does NOT force restart your Windows. Period. However, if you do not have the current version of Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributable installed, THAT installer (which is required for Unify, and is included in the package) WILL shut Windows down. As a test you can simply uninstall Unify. When you reinstall it, because the Microsoft Visual package is already installed, nothing else happens. This has happened with much software over the years.
> 
> ...



Thank you SO MUCH for clarifying everything so nicely. I could not have written the details any better. I hope you flip with what we're doing next (we will have an announcement at NAMM and it's SOOOO cool!)


----------



## John Lehmkuhl (Jan 6, 2020)

Daily Patcher said:


> Curious if any Bitwig users here can compare the workflow to working in a track with all the built in containers that already handle patch saving across vsts. I realize there is value in having an independent app for this but not certain that it’s quite for me given what is available in my DAW, though I’m sure the sounds it comes with are great.
> 
> I’m on Catalina here as well so this is a no go at the moment.
> 
> Cheers on the release! I’ll be keenly watching this one as it ages.



The magic comes when you see all the ways you can manage and organize your favorite patches or a series of patches you are using for a project. You can save layer presets to a folder so that you can call up those patches anytime you need them. You can organize all of your plug-ins (Instruments and Effects) so that say, all of your Reverb effects show up in a list. Or all of your EQ, Chorus show up in separate lists. You can also make SubSets of your favorite plug-ins. I can finally make my UAD folder not be a guessing game as to which ones I own and which ones have expired demos!)

Catalina support is at the top of our list of things to address ASAP!


----------



## John Lehmkuhl (Jan 6, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Patchwork costs $99 and this costs $59 and has a LOT more features. As far as I know, Patchwork is just a utility. This is also an instrument. Patchwork doesn't come with 2.5 GB of sampled sounds, and 400 presets by Lehmkuhl and Airwave. Yes it loads up a lot of freeware to get the 400 sounds, but the freeware is manipulated by a pretty gifted sound designer. Isn't that what he usually sells for $$--his presets?  It looks like he put in some patches he did for Triton, which I don't think you'll find in Patchwork.
> 
> He's the PluginGuru. This will have Pro Tools and Catalina at some point. Anybody who doesn't believe that can wait and pay the full price to be sure.
> 
> ...



Freebies? Heck Yea - always.


----------



## Monkey Man (Jan 7, 2020)

John Lehmkuhl said:


> That is planned. It is not easy to get approved for AAX support - especially where we have "special" skills but we will be working on this. We hope to meet them at the NAMM show while we're also there demoing Unify. We'll be at the Ilio booth!


How about AU's, Skip? I've only ever used AU's (no VST) and intend to keep it that way.

Also, any word on how it plays with Digital Performer?

Thanks mate. Your #1 sucker... I mean, customer,
Nicky


----------



## MartinH. (Jan 7, 2020)

Just fyi as some feedback on the marketing: it's gotten to the point where when I read "game changer" and it's not by a company from which I would check out every release anyway (like Orchestral Tools for example), I instantly lose interest. I haven't even watched the trailer or read the thread, I'm just so fed up with all this marketing hyperbole. Imho this industry needs to move on from that.


----------



## Monkey Man (Jan 7, 2020)

Just one obvious question, mate:

What if something _is_ a game changer for workflow / efficiency in a particular area? How would you suggest it be described?

Tongue-in-cheek, of course, but it's a valid question IMHO 'cause some things have to fit the definition, by, er... definition.


----------



## MartinH. (Jan 7, 2020)

Monkey Man said:


> Just one obvious question, mate:
> 
> What if something _is_ a game changer for workflow / efficiency in a particular area? How would you suggest it be described?
> 
> Tongue-in-cheek, of course, but it's a valid question IMHO 'cause some things have to fit the definition, by, er... definition.



I want it to be described as what it _does_. If it IS a game changer, simply describing what it does should make it sound pretty amazing, don't you think?


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 7, 2020)

Great to see lots of answers and explanations coming in while I am sleeping here in Germany 

Jon Solo:


> 1. .....THAT installer (which is required for Unify, and is included in the package) WILL shut Windows down ....


 Yes, you are right, it was the Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributable installed but to be honest that does not really matter for me, nothing included in an installation package should automatically shut down. But John already announced (as I thought) that this will be fixed in the future so I am fine with that.

John:


> The Library file is actually just a zip file. Please rename it "Unify Standard Library.zip" and unzip it like you normally would a zip file, then move the single file that is extracted and place it in the PlugInGuru/Unify/Libraries folder.



Thanks, good to know if the drag and drop just dont work like in my case that its simple a zip file that you could unzip and copy it manually where you like. Maybe should be added to the rtf file coming with the installer. I have used of course the standalone version and only after that while not working tried different ways.

And really thanks for all the explanations of the VISION behind it, I think that is very important to realize cause I am sure I will often stuck in details cause this thing is, while so simple and easy to use at first look, so complex and endless in possibilities you really have to know the vision behind it to not get lost .

Really looking forward to the tuturial videos to come. First two where really great in my opinion and just fine in length and content.


----------



## rollasoc (Jan 7, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> I want it to be described as what it _does_. If it IS a game changer, simply describing what it does should make it sound pretty amazing, don't you think?



I don't like that form of description either. What game? Why did it need changing? What have you changed?

It is like the overuse of the word Ultimate.

"The ultimate midi library". Is it really ultimate? If it is, why did you release volume 2, 3 and 4. Annoys me at the laziness of marketing. We should join forces and play Marketing b*llsh*t bingo. At least they haven't started using the word synergy yet....

Back on topic. I'm tempted by this and other than the sound library, I'm torn between this and staying with the Metaplugin. Obviously, I can use metaplugin (hopefully) within this product so it is a double win. 

I'm not convinced this is as flexible (but without a demo (coming soon) I could be wrong), but it looks a lot nicer to play with workflow and management wise.


----------



## Fleer (Jan 7, 2020)

If I’m correct, John Lehmkuhl (PlugInGuru) also made presets for the new Korg wavestate as he was part of the original Wavestation team. Master of patches!


----------



## Dex (Jan 7, 2020)

This thing looks really interesting. Two questions:

1-Can the plugin accept and process audio sent to it, or is it strictly midi in? (And a related question-can the plugin route audio within itself from one layer to another for side chaining?)

2-When inserting an instrument or effect, can you search for it with the keyboard or do you have to navigate to it with the mouse? I would highly prefer the former (like how reaper does it) but all the videos I've seen so far have only shown the latter.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jan 7, 2020)

Fleer said:


> If I’m correct, John Lehmkuhl (PlugInGuru) also made presets for the new Korg wavestate as he was part of the original Wavestation team. Master of patches!


John has been making patches for Korg since the M1 and still is. I've always thought that patches like "Skip's BoomBass" on Wavestation refer to him. He was also a custom sound designer for Madonna, Mariah Carey, Whitney Huston, Fleetwood Mac, and has done programming for Hans Zimmer, James Newton-Howard, and Harry Gregson-Williams. Among many other things...


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 7, 2020)

I wonder if there is a logfile somewhere ? I have constantly crashes on some BPM presets, first inside a DAW then I tried the standalone version, instant regular (evry time on these patches) crash too.

Seems mainly the BPM PADs so far like "Waiting for winter", "Tundra strings". Now I wonder if these patches have that big demands on RAM/CPU cause I am on road with my old notebook (win 10, old i-7, 8 GB Ram only) or if it is something else. Would be handy to have something like a logfile to see why these crash even the standalone version.

EDIT: seems nearly all BPM patches, I even tried the normal Bass, evrything fine, then the normal Bells, evrything fine, then the first BPM Bass, instant crash. So dont make sense to try this out further, I dont think that has something to do with general demands, must be something else.


----------



## John Lehmkuhl (Jan 7, 2020)

Monkey Man said:


> How about AU's, Skip? I've only ever used AU's (no VST) and intend to keep it that way.
> 
> Also, any word on how it plays with Digital Performer?
> 
> ...



We support Audio Units for Mac. Be aware that since Audio Units are Mac only, patches made in Unify using Audio Unit plug-ins will not load in the PC version of Unify. Only by using VST plug-ins are patches 100% cross-platform. For most cases this won't be an issue for you unless you make libraries to sell to customers using both PC and Mac computers. It's ironic if I save the patch using VST plug-ins, then VST, VST3 and AU plug-ins are all able to load the patch but not visa versa.


----------



## John Lehmkuhl (Jan 7, 2020)

KarlHeinz said:


> I wonder if there is a logfile somewhere ? I have constantly crashes on some BPM presets, first inside a DAW then I tried the standalone version, instant regular (evry time on these patches) crash too.
> 
> Seems mainly the BPM PADs so far like "Waiting for winter", "Tundra strings". Now I wonder if these patches have that big demands on RAM/CPU cause I am on road with my old notebook (win 10, old i-7, 8 GB Ram only) or if it is something else. Would be handy to have something like a logfile to see why these crash even the standalone version.
> 
> EDIT: seems nearly all BPM patches, I even tried the normal Bass, evrything fine, then the normal Bells, evrything fine, then the first BPM Bass, instant crash. So dont make sense to try this out further, I dont think that has something to do with general demands, must be something else.



That 1st bass patch is calling up the mda JX-10. It's known to be a little "iffy" at times - we will be working on getting these included plug-ins to behave more over time. Sorry for your troubles. We are true 1.0 software and do have a few things to improve - but overall I'm SO thankful how solid this release has gone.


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 7, 2020)

Will try some others, but Unify Standalone, playing all Trilian Arp + Bpm Patches has no problem. 
Win10 Pro / older i5 Quad (4440 @ 3.1 GHz / 28 GB DDR3 _ Desktop PC.


----------



## John Lehmkuhl (Jan 7, 2020)

Dex said:


> This thing looks really interesting. Two questions:
> 
> 1-Can the plugin accept and process audio sent to it, or is it strictly midi in? (And a related question-can the plugin route audio within itself from one layer to another for side chaining?)
> 
> 2-When inserting an instrument or effect, can you search for it with the keyboard or do you have to navigate to it with the mouse? I would highly prefer the former (like how reaper does it) but all the videos I've seen so far have only shown the latter.



1) At the moment only audio FROM. We can route any layer to any of 4 AUX channels and there is a "direct" volume you can set to 0.

2) We're only mouse for loading effects at this time. Unify is 1 day old.


----------



## John Lehmkuhl (Jan 7, 2020)

Fleer said:


> If I’m correct, John Lehmkuhl (PlugInGuru) also made presets for the new Korg wavestate as he was part of the original Wavestation team. Master of patches!



Thank you for your kind words.

I believe I'm the first sound designer in history to have my samples used and released in both a hardware synth and a software synth at the same time. Samples found in Unify are also found as part of the building blocks in Wavestate.


----------



## John Lehmkuhl (Jan 7, 2020)

rollasoc said:


> I don't like that form of description either. What game? Why did it need changing? What have you changed?
> 
> It is like the overuse of the word Ultimate.
> 
> ...



I don't like using hyperbole but when you want eyes on your new product as a new software company... plus we can back up our claim which most companies that say this can't. Please read the reviews at my site (only people that own the software can write a review): 









Unify (Standard Edition) - PluginGuru.com


Unify 1.9.1 is here with Apple Silicon support and a new MIDI Effect called CC RIDER that changes EVERYTHING!!!




www.pluginguru.com





I'm beyond proud of what we have accomplished.


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 7, 2020)

As I understand it, Unify currently has only one stereo out and so you can't route the individual layers for further processing in the DAW, or indeed access the various mics and so forth that you might when, say, Kontakt is loaded as a plug-in straight into the DAW. Is that correct? Are there plans to offer individual audio routing out from the layers?


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 7, 2020)

> That 1st bass patch is calling up the mda JX-10. It's known to be a little "iffy" at times - we will be working on getting these included plug-ins to behave more over time. Sorry for your troubles. We are true 1.0 software and do have a few things to improve - but overall I'm SO thankful how solid this release has gone.



No probem with that, but before opening it again in my daw I wanted to be sure so I tried ALL presets and definitely all works apart from the BPM ones and they on the other hand definitely ALL dont work for me :-(.

EDIT: so there is no logfile to maybe see where is the problem ?
EDIT1: loading the mda JX-10 alone does not make any problems


----------



## Blakus (Jan 7, 2020)

This has some great potential to be an alternative to MainStage on PC as a live performance tool. If you add the option to assign a custom tempo to each patch, and improved patch organisation options, it’d already be half way there! fun stuff


----------



## John Lehmkuhl (Jan 7, 2020)

Blakus said:


> This has some great potential to be an alternative to MainStage on PC as a live performance tool. If you add the option to assign a custom tempo to each patch, and improved patch organisation options, it’d already be half way there! fun stuff



It does save tempo with each patch already. How can we improve patch organization?


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 7, 2020)

Does anyone know how you load patches that you have received from someone else? Do you have to place it in the correct location and then rebuild the database?


----------



## Blakus (Jan 7, 2020)

John Lehmkuhl said:


> It does save tempo with each patch already. How can we improve patch organization?


Oh snap! My bad! I think the current patch organization is great, I was just thinking more of a 'playlist' feature that allows you to create different collections of already existing patches easily for various live performances etc. Unless there's already a way to do this that I'm missing?

You guys have obviously put a huge amount of work into Unify, really impressive stuff - and the price is just crazy  - Also, the cpu usage and loading times are very impressive with my testing so far!


----------



## John Lehmkuhl (Jan 7, 2020)

Blakus said:


> Oh snap! My bad! I think the current patch organization is great, I was just thinking more of a 'playlist' feature that allows you to create different collections of already existing patches easily for various live performances etc. Unless there's already a way to do this that I'm missing?
> 
> You guys have obviously put a huge amount of work into Unify, really impressive stuff - and the price is just crazy  - Also, the cpu usage and loading times are very impressive with my testing so far!



I would love that too. It will take time but that is the direction we want to go. Thank you for your support!


----------



## John Lehmkuhl (Jan 7, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> Does anyone know how you load patches that you have received from someone else? Do you have to place it in the correct location and then rebuild the database?



This gets a little tricky - there is a golden rule if you wish to make patches that you will share with others: You HAVE to use the VST version of your plug-ins. They are the only format that is 100% cross platform compatible. NOW - if you have a friend and you both are on the mac and you both use audio unit plug-ins then you're good to go. Just place the patch files into this folder:

PlugInGuru/Unify/Libraries/User Library/Patches

Then rebuild the patch database, select just the User Library from the top list of libraries if you want to just see those patches.


----------



## John Lehmkuhl (Jan 7, 2020)

Blakus said:


> Also, the cpu usage and loading times are very impressive with my testing so far!



We worked very hard to optimize Unify for heavy usage. Shane put in some heavy hours getting the way we deal with data to be manageable in complex settings. We have room for improvement for sure, but we are pretty zippy already.


----------



## emasters (Jan 7, 2020)

For a first release, it's really well done. No issues purchasing, installing, getting the library on an external drive, scanning plugins, etc. Working a bit with it today, I'm more excited about the stand-alone being able to create multi's with other vendor's players/samplers, then load those as needed, inside the DAW. Given the short-comings of Spitifire's own player (E.g, no multis), it's nice to easily load up multiple Spitfire libraries and save them as a multi. Clearly, one could do this in a DAW as a track preset. But Unify is cross-platform/cross-DAW - and quick and intuitive. Nice job John and Shane - been watching the progress and have to say, it's far better than I would have hoped or expected for an initial release.


----------



## Monkey Man (Jan 7, 2020)

John Lehmkuhl said:


> We support Audio Units for Mac. Be aware that since Audio Units are Mac only, patches made in Unify using Audio Unit plug-ins will not load in the PC version of Unify. Only by using VST plug-ins are patches 100% cross-platform. For most cases this won't be an issue for you unless you make libraries to sell to customers using both PC and Mac computers. It's ironic if I save the patch using VST plug-ins, then VST, VST3 and AU plug-ins are all able to load the patch but not visa versa.


Thanks Skippy!


----------



## Monkey Man (Jan 7, 2020)

Hey Skip, have you considered adding Tyrell Nexus 6, Synth 1 and the FBM (Full Bucket Music) plugins to the factory-VI set?

Glad to see Dexed and OB-Xd are in there; I consider them no-brainers for sure.


----------



## John Lehmkuhl (Jan 7, 2020)

Monkey Man said:


> Hey Skip, have you considered adding Tyrell Nexus 6, Synth 1 and the FBM (Full Bucket Music) plugins to the factory-VI set?
> 
> Glad to see Dexed and OB-Xd are in there; I consider them no-brainers for sure.



Love all those other plug-ins - we will tell others about them but for the core library I wanted to cover my basic synth needs with the strongest options I could. Nothing wrong with the other synths (well actually Synth 1 crashes ALL THE TIME for me) .


----------



## Monkey Man (Jan 7, 2020)

Ahh... makes sense; thanks mate. ❤


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 7, 2020)

John Lehmkuhl said:


> This gets a little tricky - there is a golden rule if you wish to make patches that you will share with others: You HAVE to use the VST version of your plug-ins. They are the only format that is 100% cross platform compatible. NOW - if you have a friend and you both are on the mac and you both use audio unit plug-ins then you're good to go. Just place the patch files into this folder:
> 
> PlugInGuru/Unify/Libraries/User Library/Patches
> 
> Then rebuild the patch database, select just the User Library from the top list of libraries if you want to just see those patches.


Saved as VST. Preset had two Kontakt instances and one Guru Sampler for a total of three layers. When the person I sent the patch to loaded it the Kontakt instances were changed to Guru Sampler. Any idea what’s going on?

ETA: this has been resolved. My user error.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jan 7, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> When the person I sent the patch to loaded it the Kontakt instances were changed to Guru Sampler. Any idea what’s going on?


Is it possible that your friend has a different version of Kontakt, so that his/her DAW thinks it doesn't have the Kontakt it needs for your patch? If John can confirm that Unify silently substitutes Guru Sampler for all missing instruments, then I would almost bet on this answer.


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 7, 2020)

rrichard63 said:


> Is it possible that your friend has a different version of Kontakt, so that his/her DAW thinks it doesn't have the Kontakt it needs for your patch? If John can confirm that Unify silently substitutes Guru Sampler for all missing instruments, then I would almost bet on this answer.


It turns out everything was fine, and I was just coming back to correct this. I misunderstood my friend and had a poor recollection about which patch I’d sent.


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic (Jan 7, 2020)

I'm sure this was answered on forum somewhere but I can't find it now. What do we do when the Scanner stops responding?


----------



## evilantal (Jan 7, 2020)

John Lehmkuhl said:


> I would love that too. It will take time but that is the direction we want to go. Thank you for your support!



To be able to use it as a live tool, the most important features would be:

- Saving of MIDI routing and keysplits with a preset
- Making collections of songs and setlists
- Stepping through the presets of a setlist with MIDI (ie CC64 from a designated port does "next preset in list")
- Switching to next preset within a song without interrupting the sound. I'd be fine with loading multiple instances of a plugin to achieve this.

After that...
- BPM saved per preset
- Muting plugins in a preset freezes them (no CPU load)
- Buses with chains of effects that can be routed to and route into eachother

Would be great to finally have an alternative to my now unsupported brainspawn forte 
No pressure, though


----------



## gamma-ut (Jan 8, 2020)

ArtTurnerMusic said:


> I'm sure this was answered on forum somewhere but I can't find it now. What do we do when the Scanner stops responding?



Kill it. It should restart. If not, you can restart the scan from Unify. Unify will keep running.


----------



## JazzDude (Jan 8, 2020)

Video nr 3


----------



## getdunne (Jan 8, 2020)

Hi everyone, this is Shane Dunne, author of Unify. Thanks for all your interest in this new product, and to the over 500 of you who have already purchased it, huge thanks for buying it, and for being patient with us while we come up to speed with all the nitty-gritty of publishing apps and plug-ins for Mac and Windows.

We DO appreciate your suggestions for new features, and I'll be making notes on what I see here. Some things take much longer than you might expect, so be patient, but don't think for a moment that we're not listening. We want to make Unify that does what YOU want and need, however long that takes!

Skippy and I will do our best to keep up with the discussion here, but we can't be on all the time. NAMM is coming up, we just sold 500 copies of Unify in the first 48 hours, and a few users are reporting issues we couldn't have foreseen (mostly related to plug-in scanning), so please bear with us as our hands are kinda full at the moment.

Best wishes to all, and once again I thank you for your interest in Unify.

-shane


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 8, 2020)

I really wonder if/how this might be possible:

- I have one midi plugin generating chord progression (as Capatin plugins actually dont work for me in Unify I take MIDIQ in the example, which one dont really matter)
- Then I have a second midi plugin generating arps/sequences on different midi channels (I take chord potion for this but will work with lots of others too I think)

Now what I want to do is to feed the simple chords from the chord progression midi pluging generator into one instrument (in my example into the reaktor rack for making more crazy things with the build in players) and the generated arps/sequences into another instrument, in this case just kontakt with 4 instruments on 4 channels.

Example then may look something like this:






Now my problem and why I cant get this too work so far:

- if I choose the two midi plugins in one layer one after another as shown in the example I only have this one layer M1 as input to my instruments, so all get the same input
- if I choose two midi layers (not shown in the example but I have tried this out too) I have two midi layers M1 and M2 which I can choose as input but I cant find a way to route the input from the midi effect one in the layer (the chord generator) to the second (the sequence generator).

Any hints/ideas on this ?

By the way: I am just beginning to get mad with this but already getting crazy of what is possible with this marvellous gem even if some things not working for me so far (like all the BPM patches)


----------



## getdunne (Jan 8, 2020)

Hi @KarlHeinz,

There isn't a way to do what you're asking in Unify 1.0. Each MIDI layer only has one MIDI output, which is the output of the final MIDI plug-in in the chain. You're talking about connecting to the output of one of the plug-ins earlier in the chain at the same time.

In future, we plan to add more layer types, including one which allows you to connect plug-ins in completely arbitrary ways. This will allow what you described.

-shane


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 8, 2020)

Thanks Shane, enough crazy things to do without that


----------



## Grizzlymv (Jan 8, 2020)

John Lehmkuhl said:


> Thank you SO MUCH for clarifying everything so nicely. I could not have written the details any better. I hope you flip with what we're doing next (we will have an announcement at NAMM and it's SOOOO cool!)





JonSolo said:


> Just to help clarify a few things here based on what I have read in this thread:
> 
> 1. The Unify installer does NOT force restart your Windows. Period. However, if you do not have the current version of Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributable installed, THAT installer (which is required for Unify, and is included in the package) WILL shut Windows down. As a test you can simply uninstall Unify. When you reinstall it, because the Microsoft Visual package is already installed, nothing else happens. This has happened with much software over the years.
> 
> ...



Actually regarding point 1, that's not entirely true though. Yes VC redistributable require a restart if you don't have it installed, BUT, it usually doesn't force a restart. It would usually prompt you to restart at the end, saying the installation needs this to complete. But in this case, it forces at reboot right away, which is not cool. So you better save everything and close all of your apps before starting the installer (which is usually the best practice anyway, but nobody does it... ) 

The VC redistributable installation is usually triggered by the parent app as part of its installer pre-requisit. Usually, you can use the /norestart switch to the command line of the silent installation of VC Redist. Otherwise, you could also ensure the DLLs are intalled in the application folder (https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/pr...o-2013/ms235299(v=vs.120)?redirectedfrom=MSDN) which should prevent the reboot. Maybe worth a look for @John Lehmkuhl and his team. 

My 2 cents of the day.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jan 8, 2020)

It appears that if you quit Unify without saving your work, you lose it. There's no prompt to remind you that you haven't saved changes to the current patch.


----------



## oukaitou (Jan 8, 2020)

Hello @John Lehmkuhl

Any chance to add Tune and Scale just like in omnisphere? Thanks







BTW my mac is macOS Catalina (10.15.2), I'm using Unify without any problem (Both standalone and in Logic Pro), just FYI.


----------



## Daily Patcher (Jan 9, 2020)

oukaitou said:


> Hello @John Lehmkuhl
> 
> Any chance to add Tune and Scale just like in omnisphere? Thanks
> 
> ...



As a fellow Catalina risk taker, this is all I needed to hear  I'm diving in!


----------



## JeffP06 (Jan 9, 2020)

Hello Unify users...

I have an issue with Synsopos. I can't install my vsl Synchron instruments because I can't manually authorize Unify to access to Synsopos and Unify isn't automatically add to the list of apps in the security preferences...

Is it me or do you have this problem too ?


----------



## JazzDude (Jan 9, 2020)

Videotutorial nr. 4



Here is an actual message from the developers, posted under the Video:
UPDATE NOTES:
We are aware that for some reason* VST/VST3 are not recognized in Ableton Live* - Audio Unit version of Unify is so please use the Audio Unit version for now.

The *PlugInScanner* is not perfect! It might come to a plugIn and freeze. We’re sorry if this happens to you. You can drag your plug-ins into the PlugIn window to have them loaded without using the scanner as an alternate method to try.

*Catalina* is not supported at this time but is a high priority to have!

*AAX* is not supported at this time but is also something we’d love to include but this License takes a while to acquire.

We have fixed a few small issues so for those of you that wish to get the latest, please log into PlugInGuru.com and you’ll see the latest version you can download on the “My Account” page.

Thank you to all of you that have purchased Unify - we’re blown away by all of your support and passion for this plug-in!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 9, 2020)

Installed the new version but all BPM presets still instantly crashing standalone version :-(. I know you guys have a lot of things to do at the moment but thats a little sad cause most of the interesting stuff seems really to be in just these presets. If I could only be able to at least open I could save parts of these into my own presets, but while they just crashing the app....


----------



## getdunne (Jan 9, 2020)

KarlHeinz said:


> Installed the new version but all BPM presets still instantly crashing standalone version :-(. I know you guys have a lot of things to do at the moment but thats a little sad cause most of the interesting stuff seems really to be in just these presets. If I could only be able to at least open I could save parts of these into my own presets, but while they just crashing the app....


Hi @KarlHeinz. I'm very sorry to hear that Unify isn't working well for you. I'm aware of this problem and it's high on the to-do list. I hope to fix this in an update soon.

For everyone who may be wondering, this is one of several issues which have come to light since we launched Unify, which *I cannot yet reproduce*. We would never have released Unify if John or I, or any of our beta testers had reported it. The world of digital audio is full of these kinds of nasty surprises.

@KarlHeinz, please let us know your computer and operating system details, and hopefully we can track down why you and a few other users are seeing this, but the rest of us are not.

Thank you for your interest in Unify, and for your patience with these early jitters.
-shane


----------



## getdunne (Jan 9, 2020)

JeffP06 said:


> I have an issue with Synsopos. I can't install my vsl Synchron instruments because I can't manually authorize Unify to access to Synsopos and Unify isn't automatically add to the list of apps in the security preferences...
> 
> Is it me or do you have this problem too ?



You're not alone. A number of folks are having this problem--probably everyone with the VSL Synchron instruments. This is definitely on my to-do list! We appreciate your patience, and thank you sincerely.
-shane


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 9, 2020)

> please let us know your computer and operating system details, and hopefully we can track down why you and a few other users are seeing this, but the rest of us are not.



I am on win 10 home 64 bit, an older Notebook:




Great that you are already on it. Apart from some installation issues I had mentioned in here evrything else is working fine now. On win 10 first to think about is mostly right issues but Unify has administrator rights and evrything in case of rights I could think of. And the mda John mentioned can be loaded solo without any problems, so to load from the vst folder seems not to be the problem.

On sunday I will be back home and try to install on my usual PC (which since Christmal is a little bit newer  ) and see if same issues there.


----------



## paulmatthew (Jan 9, 2020)

Is there a manual for Unify available yet? I can't seem to find it on the product page. Also, is there a way to setup keyzones for each instrument?


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 9, 2020)

Online manual is here (work in progress):






start [Unify Manual]







pluginguru.net





As there are split presets I am sure it is possible to setup keyzones, dont know if its aready covered in the manual/videos.


----------



## gamma-ut (Jan 9, 2020)

paulmatthew said:


> Also, is there a way to setup keyzones for each instrument?



You can set up keyzones and velocity switches using the panel to the left of each instrument: the default is C-2 to G8. As you pull up and down on those you should see a light bar get narrower/wider. Similarly, there's a bar far to the left that shows the rough velocity scale you've picked in the box that sits between the keyzone and the velocity curve boxes.


----------



## BlakStatus (Jan 9, 2020)

JazzDude said:


> Videotutorial nr. 4
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Does this mean Windows 10/Ableton Live users can't use this?


----------



## getdunne (Jan 9, 2020)

@BlakStatus Unify works fine in Ableton Live on both Win10 and Mac in my testing. People's systems can be very different, and apparently some folks are having issues. We are investigating.
-shane


----------



## JazzDude (Jan 9, 2020)

I just opened my Vienna SynchronPlayer in Unify and loaded in several instruments, no problem. I think he tries to AUTHORIZE it within Unify. I did this long time ago with the Vienna SynchronPlayer in standalone mode. and i have my elicenser USB stick inserted anyways. 
Why would u try to authorize within Unify?
Also my VEpro works but not as expected. its all ebt the midi routing it works with 1 midichannel only, but maybe i overlooked something. It was just a 10 minute test with 3 instances inside VEpro 7.
so basically we run another Vst Host inside a Vst Host....
BUT Shane will make it work sooner or laters. It would be interesting for a live player with hosts on a 2nd machine. Sounds weird but why not?...lol


----------



## gamma-ut (Jan 9, 2020)

JazzDude said:


> I just opened my Vienna SynchronPlayer in Unify and loaded in several instruments, no problem. I think he tries to AUTHORIZE it within Unify. I did this long time ago with the Vienna SynchronPlayer in standalone mode. and i have my elicenser USB stick inserted anyways.
> Why would u try to authorize within Unify?



If you scan the AU (I haven't tried with VST yet with Unify) on OS X, the scan will often trigger a SynsoPOS error - never has a piece of software had a more appropriate name. This is on libraries that have been authorised and loaded to the dongle already.

Some plugins seem to make it through but once the error is triggered, Synsopos won't quit on its own and you get an avalanche of errors afterwards. Vienna stuff just gets stuck in a loop and you have to force-quit both the Unify scanner and Synsopos (the latter from Activity Monitor).


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 9, 2020)

Next problem which might help to solve the BPM patches crash and to find something maybe reconstructable on your machines.

I am just following tutorial 4 and in parallel try to rebuilt it on the standalone version. So far I have worked with midi effects (as posted some posts before) with no problem.

Now while I was just trying to load the midi effect "blue arp notes and chords together DIRECTLY (so no midi effect loaded before, just trying to add that layer) same instant crash of the standalone version like with the BPM patches.

Same if I add first an empty midi effect layer and then add any of the blue arp unify made PRESETS or choose "replace from layer presets".

BUT: if I load an empty midi effects layer, then I can add Blue arp from the right point layer adding option from "all my midi effects" with no problem. And then choose any of the presets inside Blue Arp.

So I think the bug will be somewhere inside the Unify preset system for loading these pre-configured presets together with the included vst.


----------



## getdunne (Jan 9, 2020)

KarlHeinz said:


> Next problem which might help to solve the BPM patches crash and to find something maybe reconstructable on your machines.
> 
> I am just following tutorial 4 and in parallel try to rebuilt it on the standalone version. So far I have worked with midi effects (as posted some posts before) with no problem.
> 
> ...



Thank you, @KarlHeinz. All this is still mysterious but we'll get to the bottom of it eventually, and this kind of detailed feedback will help!
-shane


----------



## Quasar (Jan 9, 2020)

Looks/sounds cool and the price is nice. Can anyone describe _exactly _what the copy protection requirements are? If the CP is unintrusive and I can activate offline, I may get this.


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 9, 2020)

Quasar said:


> Looks/sounds cool and the price is nice. Can anyone describe _exactly _what the copy protection requirements are? If the CP is unintrusive and I can activate offline, I may get this.


Not sure what the CP is but you can activate offline with challenge. It’s explained in the first video.


----------



## getdunne (Jan 9, 2020)

Quasar said:


> Looks/sounds cool and the price is nice. Can anyone describe _exactly _what the copy protection requirements are? If the CP is unintrusive and I can activate offline, I may get this.



When you buy Unify you get a 32-character license key. To activate online, you copy/paste this into a text field, hit a button and a few seconds later you're good to go.

The offline procedure has three steps:
1. Copy/paste license key into Unify, click a button, get a longer "challenge code"
2. Send the "challenge code" in an email to PlugInGuru, get back a "response code"
3. Copy/paste the response into Unify, and you're done.


----------



## Quasar (Jan 9, 2020)

getdunne said:


> When you buy Unify you get a 32-character license key. To activate online, you copy/paste this into a text field, hit a button and a few seconds later you're good to go.
> 
> The offline procedure has three steps:
> 1. Copy/paste license key into Unify, click a button, get a longer "challenge code"
> ...


Thanks. C/R that can be performed offline is fine with me, and I'm happy to hear this.


----------



## JeffP06 (Jan 9, 2020)

Hello
I had some problem with 1.01 but finally I have been able to install it... but...

Impossible to open Unify 1.02 installer. Developper not....

And now the option " all developers" has disappeared from the security menu

Help ?

Mac os 10.14 (mojave)


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jan 9, 2020)

JeffP06 said:


> Hello
> I had some problem with 1.01 but finally I have been able to install it... but...
> 
> Impossible to open Unify 1.02 installer. Developper not....
> ...


This should help you. Worked for me for other developers. Click on link below. You'll need to use the Terminal.
Allow app from anywhere


----------



## JeffP06 (Jan 10, 2020)

Dr.Quest said:


> This should help you. Worked for me for other developers. Click on link below. You'll need to use the Terminal.
> Allow app from anywhere


Thanx
It is ok for the installation but...
Unity 1.02 quits as soon as I launch it


----------



## wakevortex (Jan 10, 2020)

Issues here too... standalone quits on launch, (which is odd as it ran yesterday perfectly in standalone - I've just done a reinstall to try to cure the VST issues (details follow) , and its now not working in standalone either ! ).
VST3 plugin not even seen by either Ableton or Cubase 10.5 , and VST plugin blacklisted by Cubase as a crashed plugin.. .....if reinstated, it says contact vendor... 
VST also not seen in Ableton 10 (AU is seen in Ableton but will not load) 
So basically nothing is running currently...OSX Mojave
Bill P

Top bit of crash report
Process: Unify [2030]
Path: /Applications/Unify.app/Contents/MacOS/Unify
Identifier: com.PlugInGuru.Unify
Version: ???
Code Type: X86-64 (Native)
Parent Process: ??? [1]
Responsible: Unify [2030]
User ID: 502

Date/Time: 2020-01-10 13:32:20.955 +0100
OS Version: Mac OS X 10.14.6 (18G2022)
Report Version: 12
Bridge OS Version: 4.2 (17P2551)
Anonymous UUID: 0AEC9B4F-DEE1-F0D8-474B-5E947E9FDA96


Time Awake Since Boot: 170 seconds

System Integrity Protection: enabled

Crashed Thread: 0

Exception Type: EXC_CRASH (Code Signature Invalid)
Exception Codes: 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000
Exception Note: EXC_CORPSE_NOTIFY

Termination Reason: Namespace CODESIGNING, Code 0x1


----------



## getdunne (Jan 10, 2020)

Argh, I was afraid this might happen. In the process of working on Catalina support I had to revoke a signing certificate. I didn't think this would kill already-released apps, but perhaps it has.

Please accept my humblest apologies and hang tight. I hope to get an update out today!
-shane


----------



## wakevortex (Jan 10, 2020)

Thanks Shane...does that also explain all the plugin variations also not working?

Bill P


----------



## getdunne (Jan 10, 2020)

Quite possibly, Bill. I confess I'm having to come up to speed in a hurry on all this stuff.
-shane


----------



## wakevortex (Jan 10, 2020)

No problems....understood....  
Bill P


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 10, 2020)

I submitted a support ticket. First, Logic refused to load the plugin (1.01) this morning, then I updated. And now like others are reporting, 1.02 standalone crashes on launch. And the Logic plugin scanner reports that it can't open the Audio Unit. So it's basically now completely inoperable.


----------



## getdunne (Jan 10, 2020)

*Mac Unify users*: There was a problem with our code-signing certificate, which will have caused your Unify app and plug-ins to stop working if you're on MacOS Mojave. *Please log into your account on PlugInGuru.com, re-download the installer file (Unify_Mac_1.0.2.dmg), re-run the installer, then reboot your Mac*. (I'm not certain if the reboot is required, but I'd suggest it.) This should get you back up and running again. Abject apologies for this problem, and thank you all for your patience.
-shane


----------



## emasters (Jan 10, 2020)

Hi Shane, running the new 1.0.2 installer on OS X High Sierra, there's an error at the end of the install process. It indicates it's writing the files at the start, then finishes with the error message. In fact, no new plugs (AU, VST or VST3) or the stand-alone get written to disc. The older ones are still there. Hmmmm....


----------



## getdunne (Jan 10, 2020)

A user just reported on VI-Control that he had to manually remove the existing Unify files and then the new installer worked correctly.

/Applications/Unify.app (you might not see the ".app")
/Library/Audio/Plug-Ins/Components/Unify.component
/Library/Audio/Plug-Ins/VST/Unify.vst
/Library/Audio/Plug-Ins/VST3/Unify.vst3
Please try this and let us know how it goes.
-shane


----------



## wakevortex (Jan 10, 2020)

All back and working on Mojave in Cubase and standalone.... thanks Shane !


----------



## getdunne (Jan 10, 2020)

Great! Once again I apologize for all this fuss. Enjoy Unify!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 10, 2020)

Even if I am sure this is one (of the many....) Orb Composer problems I think I mention.

Really strange: I just fumbled around with the setting (% size, draggin window size) with the vst2 version for nearly half an hour getting mad cause the preset browser just wont open completely (no scrollabars no matter how I try to make this part larger) and the surrounding window from OC was just to small, at least I set it to 50 % wher I can see nothing even with glasses and the browser window still wont fit. Then I was so annoyed that I thought I might try the VST3 version and there evrything works fine  (like in all my other daw before with VST2). Just to mention...


----------



## JeffP06 (Jan 10, 2020)

JeffP06 said:


> Thanx
> It is ok for the installation but...
> Unity 1.02 quits as soon as I launch it



And most important.... Unify 1.01 now quits instantly...


getdunne said:


> A user just reported on VI-Control that he had to manually remove the existing Unify files and then the new installer worked correctly.
> 
> /Applications/Unify.app (you might not see the ".app")
> /Library/Audio/Plug-Ins/Components/Unify.component
> ...


ok for me.

shouldn.t we be informed by email (updates, issues...) ? all unify owners are not on this forum (even if they should be)


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 10, 2020)

Working here as well. I did not need to remove any Unify files or restart.


----------



## getdunne (Jan 10, 2020)

Emails are on their way from John.

@JeffP06 Unify v1.0.1 used the older signing certificate which got revoked accidentally, so it won't run. The updated Unify v1.0.2 uses the new one. If you have problems with it, try manually removing the app and plug-ins as described above, then re-install the new 1.0.2 installer you downloaded today.


----------



## emasters (Jan 10, 2020)

getdunne said:


> A user just reported on VI-Control that he had to manually remove the existing Unify files and then the new installer worked correctly.
> 
> /Applications/Unify.app (you might not see the ".app")
> /Library/Audio/Plug-Ins/Components/Unify.component
> ...



Thanks Shane, that worked. Perhaps a permissions issue with OS X, if the prior versions must be manually removed first?


----------



## emasters (Jan 10, 2020)

One additional note, on my system it appears in the Mac installer, the VST plugin doesn't get installed (though the installer finishes correctly). The AU and VST3 plugins, as well as, the Stand-alone 1.0.2 get installed, but I can't find the VST plugin. Also, just realized the installer will re-install the Unify plugin folder in the default location (Shared/Plugin Guru). So if one has moved the Unify folder (with library, presets and plugins) to an external drive, to get any updates - these must be manually copied again.


----------



## getdunne (Jan 10, 2020)

You need to distinguish between the _Unify VST_, which always gets installed to _/Library/Audio/Plug-Ins/VST_, and the _bundled plug-in VSTs_, which go into the _Shared/PlugInGuru_ folder. If it's the Unify VST you can't find, that has nothing to do with the shared PlugInGuru folder.


----------



## emasters (Jan 10, 2020)

_Sorry -- hopefully this clarifies: 
/_Library/Audio/Plug-Ins/VST/Unify.VST is not there after running the installer (at least on my system). AU, VST3 and Stand-alone 1.0.2 are where they should be. Tried it multiple times, removed the prior version - no difference.


----------



## getdunne (Jan 10, 2020)

There is now a new Catalina-compatible installer available when you log into PlugInGuru.com. Please give that one a try, but as before, manually delete the app and plug-ins as it seems not to. I've just run it here (after manually deleting everything) and it does put the VST into place. Let us know if the issue persists.


----------



## emasters (Jan 10, 2020)

Thanks Shane. I deleted the Library/Audio/Plugins/ AU, VST and VST3 plugins. I also deleted the Stand-alone app. Ran the new Catalina installer. Same result - AU, VST3 and Stand-alone installed, no Unify.vst installed. I then went through the same process, with one exception - I kept the 1.0.1 Unify.vst file in the Library/Audio/Plugins/VST/ folder. This time it worked - the installer replaced the 1.0.1 version of Unify.vst with the 1.0.2 version of Unify.vst. So at this point, 1.0.2 is installed as expected. Perhaps with the new installer version, it's not necessary to delete the prior version of the plugins?


----------



## getdunne (Jan 10, 2020)

VERY interesting. It seems the installer will only overwrite files when there's a version-number change. If that's the case, this problem will go away as soon as we issue an actual feature update.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jan 10, 2020)

It sounds like all of the installation problems so far are on Macs, or have to do with relocating the library. Is that correct?


----------



## getdunne (Jan 10, 2020)

The worst install issues have arisen on Mac, mainly as a result of an accidentally-revoked code signing certificate. On Windows a handful of users have had great trouble scanning their own plug-ins. Things seem to be going quite smoothly for the majority on both platforms.


----------



## lp59burst (Jan 11, 2020)

I can't get my AU's to scan past 98%. I have it failing on the Ampeg B-15N component every time even though I deleted that .component file completely and then did a "Remove all AudioUnits plug-ins" "Operation", then rebooted and then a did a full AU rescan and it still fails at 98% on that exact .component I also did a full finder scan and it can't find Ampeg B-15N either... <shrug>

All of my Steinberg FX's fail and Halion 6 too with an eLicenser control error even with the latest e-Licenser is installed and fully sync'd with the mothership.

All of my Slate VBC AU's fail as well (full crash of the scanner 100% repeatable - yes, iLok is connected, latest code version, and sync'd with the mothership).

Had to move all of the Slate and Steinberg FX AU's out of the Components folder to get it to not crash on the same AU every time. Still can't get past that damn "phantom" Ampeg B-15N though... frustrating.

I'm running Catalina with the Unify Catalina v1.02 version on MacOS Catalina 10.15.2 and Logic 10.4.8

All of those AU's that fail or crash Unify scan just fine in Logic's native AU Plug-in Manager scanner.

I think the cake needs a bit more time on the oven... a little soft in the middle.


----------



## getdunne (Jan 11, 2020)

@lp59burst Very sorry to hear that you're having all this trouble. Seems to be just a few people affected, but it's a real problem. I'm continuing to research why this might be happening. Check for the rogue Ampeg plug-in in your personal ~/Library/Audio/Plug-Ins/Components folder; you might have had two copies.


----------



## lp59burst (Jan 11, 2020)

getdunne said:


> @lp59burst Very sorry to hear that you're having all this trouble. Seems to be just a few people affected, but it's a real problem. I'm continuing to research why this might be happening. Check for the rogue Ampeg plug-in in your personal ~/Library/Audio/Plug-Ins/Components folder; you might have had two copies.


I checked the ~/Library/Audio/Plug-Ins/Components folder and did a full "Finder" search and nothing... that file doesn't exist. Really odd...


----------



## getdunne (Jan 11, 2020)

Recent versions of MacOS maintain an "Audio Unit cache" which can be very confusing. First, try restarting your Mac (or simply log out, then back in again); this should refresh the cache. If this isn't sufficient, Google "clear audio unit cache" for instructions on how to forcibly remove the cache.

Just be aware that forced removal of the AU cache will cause e.g. Logic Pro X to perform a complete re-scan of all your AU plug-ins the next time you open it, so this is a bit of a last resort.


----------



## JazzDude (Jan 12, 2020)

Videoturorial nr. 5 WATCH THIS TO GET A GRIP WHAT UNIFY CAN DO FOR YOU!


----------



## Marko Zirkovich (Jan 12, 2020)

Got Unify yesterday and am really happy with the purchase. It's impressive how quick and snappy everything loads and the included presets alone are worth more than the 59$. A big thank you to @John Lehmkuhl and @getdunne for making Unify so affordable.

Lots of options opening up with it and the possibilities seem to be endless. I'm curious how everybody is using (or plans on going to use) Unify. I don't want to derail this thread, so I've started a thread in the "Workflow Tips and DIY section." Please stop on by and share any ideas and suggestions on how to get the most out of this monster: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/ideas-for-using-plugingurus-unify.89116/

Thanks.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 12, 2020)

As I now find time to install on my regular win 10 64 bit PC it seems bad and good news (as always  ):
- the good news: the BPM patches now work, so it does not seem to be a general win 10 problem but a system specific one
- the bad news: I can confirm a scan problem already mentioned in here: the scan just stops at 84 % and restarts again and again and again without showing which plugin causes the problem and I cant recognize by the black listed ones

So I think something like a logfile (and if its only for the scan) would be really helpful to at least show WHERE exactly the scan stops and which plugin causes the trouble so that you can decide to delete (I have lots of tryout plugins I wont worry to just delete), copy or whatever.

Then one plugin fails in both versions VST2 and VST3 that could be a real deal breaker: the play 6 from East West so no East West library will work for me in Unify (I did not have that installed on the notebook so the problem dont occured there). I dont have that much plugins (most older ones) and dont realy rely on them but I think if someone could not use the subcription for example or his new voice and choir libraries.....

By the way: great 5 video tutorial but what I have to admit: I must say the 20-30 minutes videos are more then enough for me to just grasp, there is so much important information in it (not only about Unify but about music making in general), so many great tips I must say my (old...) brain is jut not able to follow that information (over)flow for an hour. But maybe thats only me


----------



## getdunne (Jan 12, 2020)

KarlHeinz said:


> ...
> - the bad news: I can confirm a scan problem already mentioned in here: the scan just stops at 84 % and restarts again and again and again without showing which plugin causes the problem and I cant recognize by the black listed ones...
> 
> Then one plugin fails in both versions VST2 and VST3 that could be a real deal breaker: the play 6 from East West so no East West library will work for me in Unify...
> ...



Hi @KarlHeinz, thank you for this latest feedback. A number of Windows users have run into the scanning issue you described, where the scanner just fails over and over at the same spot, instead of moving on automatically as it's supposed to. We're investigating, and I'm sure we'll find out why soon. In the meantime, some techniques to get around the issue manually are described in the Unify manual at https://pluginguru.net/unify/manual/doku.php?id=troubleshooting#plug-in_scanning_issues

We will look into why EastWest's Play plug-in isn't working.

Re the latest video #5, yes, I agree it's very long, and there is a lot of detail. (Even Skippy couldn't finish it, and there will be a #5b describing MIDI effects.) I suggest watching just a few minutes at a time, then going off and practicing what you've seen, then watching the next few minutes, etc.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 12, 2020)

> I suggest watching just a few minutes at a time, then going off and practicing what you've seen, then watching the next few minutes, etc.



Yes, thats the way I try to gem my hands on it. But I just realize that this 20-30 minutes length is just what I could handle. And loading video again, searching where you stopped....or what might be an alternative if you could make an index for the vid in the "show more" part. I have seen this but not with Johns videos and would assume thats just to much work (especially now). And maybe its just me, as interesting and entertaining the live shows are but thats just not for me, just brain overflow 

But looking forward to the midi part and, anyway, this is one of the best (free) "how to" video tutorials I have ever seen.

I have just updated all East West (installation center, play to 6.1.6) and will have a look if this might help (if it does I will report in here).


----------



## getdunne (Jan 12, 2020)

Skippy plans to go back and add a time index to all the videos, but right now he's very busy answering customer emails and getting ready for NAMM.


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 12, 2020)

What's the best way to make suggestions for possible new features? Leave them here? Write a support ticket?


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 12, 2020)

__





troubleshooting [Unify Manual]







pluginguru.net





Thanks for this, the drag and drop works for both VST2 and VST3, sorry, I must have overseen this option somewhere, glad it works now


----------



## getdunne (Jan 12, 2020)

Hi @jbuhler. It would be best of all if you would set up a login for the PlugInGuru Forums (https://forums.pluginguru.com), and put your suggestions there, but you might want to put them here also, so others can discuss. Thanks for your interest!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 12, 2020)

Just another short annotation. While looking threw my so far scanned plugins I realized that jbridge in general seems to work inside Unify  . For me that means mainly that the guitar plug I still love most (the Iron Axe from Xhunaudio) can now be mixed with all the wonderful Mega Magic Guitars inside Unify but of course that opens up worlds of soundscaping possibilities with lots of other old stuff too.


----------



## getdunne (Jan 12, 2020)

Yes, Unify for Windows has built-in support for jBridge.
-shane


----------



## Gary Williamson (Jan 12, 2020)

Sorry haven’t read the whole thread, how long is the intro price good for?


----------



## getdunne (Jan 12, 2020)

Gary Williamson said:


> Sorry haven’t read the whole thread, how long is the intro price good for?


Until Feb 15 unless extended by PlugInGuru.


----------



## lucor (Jan 12, 2020)

Q: Is there a way to delay individual instruments by a certain ms in Unify?
I'm thinking about using this for layering different orchestral libraries, but since all of them have different delay requirements to 'land on the beat', it would only work with such a delay feature.
For example, if I wanted to layer Fluid Shorts (-127ms) and Cinematic Studio Strings shorts (-60ms) I would need to put a delay of 67ms on the CSS instrument and then delay the whole Unify instance by -127ms in my DAW to have things line up correctly. Is this currently possible?


----------



## getdunne (Jan 12, 2020)

lucor said:


> Q: Is there a way to delay individual instruments by a certain ms in Unify?
> I'm thinking about using this for layering different orchestral libraries, but since all of them have different delay requirements to 'land on the beat', it would only work with such a delay feature.
> For example, if I wanted to layer Fluid Shorts (-127ms) and Cinematic Studio Strings shorts (-60ms) I would need to put a delay of 67ms on the CSS instrument and then delay the whole Unify instance by -127ms in my DAW to have things line up correctly. Is this currently possible?


I plan to add both manual and automatic latency compensation soon.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 14, 2020)

This looks like a cool Plug !


----------



## Erick - BVA (Jan 15, 2020)

Very cool plugin, but upon scanning it has many errors and will endlessly restart scan and run into the same errors, so it will never finish the scanning process. Any way to implement an automatic blacklist where it ignores those problem files upon rescan? 
Also, any plans of making the actual Unify VST into VST2? There are lots of tools in my workflow that require VST2, so as of now it's limiting what I can do with it. I would like to load Unify into other hosts, including being able to convert it to 32bit using Jbridge.
That being said, there are many cool features that I'm sure will become part of my workflow.


----------



## getdunne (Jan 15, 2020)

@Sibelius19 we're aware of the scanning problem--which only affects certain machines--and will have a fix out soon. In the meantime, see https://pluginguru.net/unify/manual/doku.php?id=troubleshooting#plug-in_scanning_issues.

Unify itself already comes as VST2, VST3 and AU (on Mac) plus a stand-alone app. Our Mac installer fails to install the VST2 plug-in due to a bug, which will also be fixed soon. Are you on Mac or PC?


----------



## Erick - BVA (Jan 15, 2020)

Thanks! Good to know a fix is on the way. 

I'm on PC. I cannot find VST2 anywhere. I've tried reinstalling as well. So I assumed it was only VST3 at that point.
Perhaps if I contact support I can get a direct download of the VST2 files? Or is there a different fix for this?


----------



## getdunne (Jan 15, 2020)

@Sibelius19 please look in the README file which came with your installer. VST location listed there. (C:\Program Files\Common Files\VST2\Unify). Next installer version will ask you where you want to put it. You can move it anywhere you want.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Jan 15, 2020)

getdunne said:


> @Sibelius19 please look in the README file which came with your installer. VST location listed there. (C:\Program Files\Common Files\VST2\Unify). Next installer version will ask you where you want to put it. You can move it anywhere you want.


Perhaps Reaper only recognized the VST3 and that's why I thought it wasn't there. I've located it! 
Thanks!


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 15, 2020)

getdunne said:


> @Sibelius19 we're aware of the scanning problem--which only affects certain machines--and will have a fix out soon. In the meantime, see https://pluginguru.net/unify/manual/doku.php?id=troubleshooting#plug-in_scanning_issues.
> 
> Unify itself already comes as VST2, VST3 and AU (on Mac) plus a stand-alone app. Our Mac installer fails to install the VST2 plug-in due to a bug, which will also be fixed soon. Are you on Mac or PC?


I noticed that Unify refuses to recognize the Spitfire Originals Epic Brass and Woodwinds VST. It does recognize both the AU and VST3. It similarly does not recognize the SF Eric Whitacre Choir Grid in AU format. The Vox Continental V2 from Arturia also failed to be recognized in VST format.

All three of these are listed in red at the bottom of the list, so Unify sees them. They just fail to initialize. 

(I still have to register for the forum so I report it here.)


----------



## getdunne (Jan 15, 2020)

Thank you for the feedback. As I've mentioned elsewhere, plug-in compatibility is a long struggle, going after problem plug-ins one after another. We'll get there. Thank you for your patience and best wishes.
-shane


----------



## Erick - BVA (Jan 16, 2020)

One thing to note, I saw a screenshot on the website of Unify running "Waterverb." 
If Unify can run that plugin without crashing then it must be doing something right.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 16, 2020)

How many machines can I run this on? I need it on my main PC and my laptop


----------



## JazzDude (Jan 16, 2020)

i mentioned it earlier, in my account were 3 keys. I activated 2 of them for my 2 parallel used PCs.


----------



## getdunne (Jan 16, 2020)

Sibelius19 said:


> One thing to note, I saw a screenshot on the website of Unify running "Waterverb."
> If Unify can run that plugin without crashing then it must be doing something right.


"Waterverb" is one of our built-in effects, so maybe not the same as the one you're thinking of.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Jan 17, 2020)

getdunne said:


> "Waterverb" is one of our built-in effects, so maybe not the same as the one you're thinking of.


I need to quit making assumptions 
I think another developer made a different "waterverb" as well, so there may be 3 of them out there now. Though, I think one of them may be a reaktor ensemble.
I'll check it out then.
Waterverb by Xoxos used to be one of my favorites, but it was also one of the most unstable, "crash" prone VSTs I've ever used.


----------



## getdunne (Jan 21, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> As I understand it, Unify currently has only one stereo out and so you can't route the individual layers for further processing in the DAW, or indeed access the various mics and so forth that you might when, say, Kontakt is loaded as a plug-in straight into the DAW. Is that correct? Are there plans to offer individual audio routing out from the layers?


Yes! This will definitely be available in Unify Pro, and may be available in Unify Standard Edition (perhaps with some limitations) at some point.


----------



## getdunne (Jan 21, 2020)

ArtTurnerMusic said:


> I'm sure this was answered on forum somewhere but I can't find it now. What do we do when the Scanner stops responding?


This is the purpose of the CANCEL SCAN button (indicated with red text) on the main window.
The CANCEL button in the scanner window itself interrupts scanning and shuts down the scanner gracefully, but may not work if the scanner program gets stuck completely. The CANCEL SCAN button forcibly stops the scanner; it should always work, but it's not graceful.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 21, 2020)

How much will unify pro upgrade be from standard?


----------



## getdunne (Jan 21, 2020)

easyrider said:


> How much will unify pro upgrade be from standard?


We can't say exactly yet, because Unify Pro isn't finished (it's barely begun), BUT our intent is that users who pay for Unify Standard will be granted a discount at least equal to the price they paid.

It will NOT cost more to buy Unify Standard now and upgrade later. That would be highly unfair to existing customers. We plan to ensure that it actually costs LESS in total.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 21, 2020)

getdunne said:


> We can't say exactly yet, because Unify Pro isn't finished (it's barely begun), BUT our intent is that users who pay for Unify Standard will be granted a discount at least equal to the price they paid.
> 
> It will NOT cost more to buy Unify Standard now and upgrade later. That would be highly unfair to existing customers. We plan to ensure that it actually costs LESS in total.



Thanks for the info


----------



## Mucusman (Jan 21, 2020)

Anyone using Unify successfully in Studio One on Windows?

I can open a new instance of Unify just fine in a project, but whenever I load _a saved song that contains Unify_, Studio One crashes while loading the song. 

I'm enjoying Unify quite a bit, but this is a show-stopper for me in being able to use it well in my workflow.

(Today I submitted an email to PluginGuru support, but curious to know if there are any others using Studio One Pro 4.6 (Windows 10) -- and either having or NOT having this problem).


----------



## getdunne (Jan 22, 2020)

Mucusman said:


> Anyone using Unify successfully in Studio One on Windows?
> 
> I can open a new instance of Unify just fine in a project, but whenever I load _a saved song that contains Unify_, Studio One crashes while loading the song.
> 
> ...



YES, Studio One users please speak up! We have mixed reports so far. I am about to buy Studio One so I can test and get to the bottom of this issue soon.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 22, 2020)

This seems a small thing but I realize it is really annoying me more and more while trying to create own patches: could you please think about counting the pan-levels like its normally done from 0 to left/right instead of 50 in the middle ? It really drives me mad that I have to count to get the same pan for left and right channels on different instruments


----------



## getdunne (Jan 22, 2020)

KarlHeinz said:


> This seems a small thing but I realize it is really annoying me more and more while trying to create own patches: could you please think about counting the pan-levels like its normally done from 0 to left/right instead of 50 in the middle ? It really drives me mad that I have to count to get the same pan for left and right channels on different instruments


How would you like the pan numbers to be reported? -100% to +100%, -1.0 to +1.0, or something else? Can you recommend a DAW or similar app that does it "like it's normally done"?


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 22, 2020)

> -100% to +100%


 Kontakt, Bestservice engine....
Or: I have never seen it anywhere go from 50 +/-
I would have no problem with any other counting as long as it goes EQUAL +/- into both directions


----------



## emasters (Jan 22, 2020)

getdunne said:


> How would you like the pan numbers to be reported? -100% to +100%, -1.0 to +1.0, or something else? Can you recommend a DAW or similar app that does it "like it's normally done"?



0 in the middle, -1, -2, -3 etc. to the left and +1, +2, +3 to the right. Easy to match left and right positions based on absolute number left and right.


----------



## getdunne (Jan 23, 2020)

@KarlHeinz, @emasters Noted, thank you. This change will be coming in the next update, which I hope to get out by this weekend.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 23, 2020)

Great, thanks, I know you have more important things to do but....


----------



## BluesCat (Jan 23, 2020)

Mucusman said:


> Anyone using Unify successfully in Studio One on Windows?
> 
> I can open a new instance of Unify just fine in a project, but whenever I load _a saved song that contains Unify_, Studio One crashes while loading the song.
> ...
> (Today I submitted an email to PluginGuru support, but curious to know if there are any others using Studio One Pro 4.6 (Windows 10) -- and either having or NOT having this problem).




I have been lurking since release and just pulled the trigger today. Studio One 4.6 on Windows is my primary. Based on your report, all I have done so far is try to break it  BUT thankfully I have not done so. I put three Guru sample plugs and up to three various "outside" VST's in a patch and they save, load and play OK (restarting S1 in between).


----------



## JazzDude (Feb 2, 2020)

latest stream:


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Feb 6, 2020)

Unify Update 1.06 is now available on the *PluginGuru site*.

25 New Patches
Mono Retrigger/Legato
Mono Portamento
Updated Plugin Scanner
Smart Installers
and more

FYI, $59 intro price has now been extended until March 1st, after that it is $79 and will never be on sale.

To install Update 1.06

Log into your pluginguru.com account and click *“MY ACCOUNT”* – scroll to the bottom of the list and the installers are listed for you to download.

Existing Unify Users please download 2 files: The Updater (PC or Mac) and the Unify Std Lib 1.0.6 Update.guru file. Update first, then drag the 1.0.6 Update.guru file over the interface of Unify to install the update. This will replace all 400 patches PLUS adds 25 NEW PATCHES. Only NEW Customers installing for the 1st time need the full 2.5GB Unify Standard Library.guru file.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Feb 6, 2020)

Any news about whats in the update ? Could not find any info about that so far.


----------



## getdunne (Feb 6, 2020)

KarlHeinz said:


> Any news about whats in the update ? Could not find any info about that so far.



From the post directly above yours:

25 New Patches
Mono Retrigger/Legato
Mono Portamento
Updated Plugin Scanner
Smart Installers
The new mono/legato/portamento features are additions to _Guru Sampler_. The updated plugin scanner fixes a major bug, where it could get stuck repeatedly and never finish. The new installers put the included VSTs and plugin scanner beside the Unify app, instead of in the Unify data folder. There are also changes to Unify itself, to guide first-time installers through completing the setup process.


----------



## rrichard63 (Feb 6, 2020)

getdunne said:


> The new installers put the included VSTs and plugin scanner beside the Unify app


Does this imply that we should uninstall the previous version before installing the new one, to avoid leaving obsolete versions of these files lying around?


----------



## 2chris (Feb 6, 2020)

How is this working on PC for folks jumping in?

How are people liking the included presets? The streams I've seen make this look like a pretty cool way to enjoy free VST's and plugin guru content that uses them, and have a DAW agnostic way of building multi's across any VSTi's you have that work with it.


----------



## getdunne (Feb 6, 2020)

rrichard63 said:


> Does this imply that we should uninstall the previous version before installing the new one, to avoid leaving obsolete versions of these files lying around?



You can do so if you want--it's easier on Windows than on Mac--but we provide instructions for cleaning up outdated stuff in the Unify manual at https://pluginguru.net/unify/manual/doku.php?id=upgrading-106.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Feb 6, 2020)

2chris said:


> How is this working on PC for folks jumping in?
> 
> How are people liking the included presets? The streams I've seen make this look like a pretty cool way to enjoy free VST's and plugin guru content that uses them, and have a DAW agnostic way of building multi's across any VSTi's you have that work with it.


I think the presets are excellent, which is no surprise seeing how John Lehmkuhl is one of the greatest sound designers of all time. The presets are a particular value if you don't already own a lot of PluginGuru libraries. And if you don't own any, they are a great introduction, even only offer a small percentage of what you can do with the sounds in Omnisphere. 

Also, you can be sure that John and Shane will keep adding more free patches and features for Unify owners, as that's the PluginGuru way.


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 7, 2020)

Win10 Pro Update instructions are fuzzy ...  Definitely do NOT wish to keep Data on C:\ (SSD).
Downloaded & unZipped Update. Not comfortable with 'exactly' what should be in 'new' Data folder.
Right now ... Made Folder called 'Guru Unify Libraries' _ on 7200 HDD. What should be in there ??

Video was not much help ! ...........

Here is current content:
--------------------------------------------
Libraries (File Folder)
User Library (File Folder)
favorites.xml
presets.db
Unify Standard Library.guru ( 2,450,446 KB )
Unify Std Lib Update.guru ( 40.098 KB )
---------------------------------------------------

Shane-san ....HALP !


----------



## getdunne (Feb 8, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> Win10 Pro Update instructions are fuzzy ...  Definitely do NOT wish to keep Data on C:\ (SSD).
> Downloaded & unZipped Update. Not comfortable with 'exactly' what should be in 'new' Data folder.
> Right now ... Made Folder called 'Guru Unify Libraries' _ on 7200 HDD. What should be in there ??
> 
> ...



You don't have to keep Unify's data on C:, it can go on any drive. Only the Unify program must be on C:.

See https://pluginguru.net/unify/manual/doku.php?id=files-folders-106

Don't keep .guru files in the content folder. After drag/dropping them into Unify, you can delete them.


----------



## JazzDude (Feb 9, 2020)

LAST LIVE STREAM


----------



## JazzDude (Feb 9, 2020)

Unify only Program and integrated VST instruments are less than *50MByte*, thats NOTHING.
The Library is huge 3+ GB if i remember right, put it on another Drive (SSD would be much faster than HD tho)


----------



## JazzDude (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## jbuhler (Feb 23, 2020)

Unify has suddenly got buggy for me trying to add SoundToys effects. It crashes whenever I put them as the first insert or first send. If I add another effects plugin first then everything behaves normally, even if I later remove that other effects plugin. Anyone else having this issue? I submitted a support ticket.


----------



## getdunne (Feb 24, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> Unify has suddenly got buggy for me trying to add SoundToys effects. It crashes whenever I put them as the first insert or first send. If I add another effects plugin first then everything behaves normally, even if I later remove that other effects plugin. Anyone else having this issue? I submitted a support ticket.



This may be a variant of another issue that was reported. Please try clicking the INIT button and then adding the SoundToys plug-in, and let us know if it fails. If you do this in the stand-alone, you won't risk taking down your DAW.


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 24, 2020)

I tried pressing INIT and then adding the plugin, but still got the crash. If I open another plugin first, then everything works. Even if I open another plugin and then immediately close it or then press INIT, it also works. If I open a preset with another plugin in it, even an instrument, it works. But if I open a preset that has just the Soundtoys plugin (along with the default Sine Wave Synth) then it crashes.


----------



## getdunne (Feb 24, 2020)

@jbuhler are you on Mac or Windows? Which Soundtoys plug-in are you using, and which version (VST, AU etc)? With these last details I should be able to reproduce the issue here and track down the cause. Thanks for helping with this!


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 24, 2020)

MacOS, Mojave. I tried it with both VST and AU and had the same result, but this morning have been using the VST. I also tried it with Echo Boy, Filter Freak, and Little Altar Boy all with the same result. I expect they all exhibit the same behavior.


----------



## getdunne (Feb 24, 2020)

Thanks @jbuhler, that should be all I need to track this down. I'll report my results here, hopefully later today.


----------



## getdunne (Feb 24, 2020)

I can reproduce the issue, but not in my debugging environment. I've reached out to Soundtoys for help and hope to hear back from them soon.


----------



## getdunne (Feb 25, 2020)

The Free DEMO version of Unify is out NOW at https://www.pluginguru.com/products/unify-demo/.

If you've been waiting for a chance to try before buying, now you can, with 3 weeks left of our $59 demo price.


----------



## Tay Vanerhusen (Feb 26, 2020)

Any idea when midi out will be arriving?


----------



## David Kudell (Feb 26, 2020)

Just picked up Unify, and wow, at first play through, the included patches are really amazing and fun to play. The sound quality of the pads and plucks in particular are really great. I feel like I just bought a $3000 Roland or Korg for $59. It's such a no-brainer just for the included sounds. 

So are you coming out with additional sound expansions for Unify?


----------



## getdunne (Feb 26, 2020)

David Kudell said:


> So are you coming out with additional sound expansions for Unify?



You bet!


----------



## getdunne (Feb 26, 2020)

Tay Vanerhusen said:


> Any idea when midi out will be arriving?



Can't give an exact date, but I'm working on it!


----------



## getdunne (Mar 14, 2020)

$59 introductory price for Unify ends TONIGHT at Midnight Pacific time.

UPDATE: The $59 price goes until 12:00 AM, March 16, i.e., it continues through the whole of the 15th. My mistake; sorry for any confusion.


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 14, 2020)

getdunne said:


> $59 introductory price for Unify ends TONIGHT at Midnight Pacific time.



Truly fine, versatile, instantly usable tool @ cool Intro price !! 
If in doubt .... check out the free Demo before deadline tonight !!!

Lots of earlier PluginGuru .com videos and 'YT - Livestreams' to checkout.






Videos - PluginGuru.com







www.pluginguru.com


----------



## easyrider (Mar 15, 2020)

@*getdunne*


I have just purchased this and downloaded and installed.

When I launch it and configure my sound and midi options i get this







The plug meters are going ape.....without me inputting anything?

When I load a patch I get noise then a crash to desktop...:(


----------



## getdunne (Mar 15, 2020)

easyrider said:


> @*getdunne*
> 
> 
> I have just purchased this and downloaded and installed.
> ...



That's certainly strange. Please upload a screenshot of your Audio/MIDI settings.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 15, 2020)

*@getdunne* Its also making weird sine sounds and pops....like its possessed


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 15, 2020)

getdunne said:


> That's certainly strange. Please upload a screenshot of your Audio/MIDI settings.



Sneaky try for help ..... Installed Genesis Pro and find interesting in Win10 Pro /Reaper. Guess I misunderstood yesterday livestream, and thought version with wrapper would drag and drop to UNIFY. Was advised to get JBridge. Soooo wrapper version is still not compatible with UNIFY ??


----------



## getdunne (Mar 15, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Its also making weird sine sounds and pops....like its possessed


Try switching off some of the Active MIDI inputs. It sounds like you're getting spurious note events from one of them.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 15, 2020)

getdunne said:


> Try switching off some of the Active MIDI inputs. It sounds like you're getting spurious note events from one of them.




Fixed! Thanks


----------



## getdunne (Mar 15, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> Sneaky try for help ..... Installed Genesis Pro and interesting in Win10 Pro /Reaper. Guess I misunderstood yesterday livestream, and thought version with wrapper would drag and drop to UNIFY. Was advised to get JBridge. Soooo wrapper version is still not compatible with UNIFY ??



I have jBridge on my test PC, so I wasn't able to try out the pre-pridged version. The 32-bit Genesis Pro "worked" through jBridge by just drag/dropping it into Unify's Known Plug-Ins list -- but only about as well (or poorly) as MANY other people have reported for MANY other 64-bit hosts. Checking the jBridge "performance mode" checkbox helps. It works tolerably well in a 32-bit VST host, but CPU spiking and buffer underruns (crackles and pops) are still an issue.

I can't test the included bridge (which is actually just a version of jBridge custom-made for Ummet by Joao Fernandes) on another PC because Oz-Soft's bizarre licensing scheme means I'd not only have to buy another copy (no big deal for 1 Euro); I also have to create an entirely separate user account. Sorry, but I have other fires to fight right now.

Check out the ongoing discussions of Genesis Pro here and on KVR. You may decide that this 1-Euro plug-in is just not worth spending a lot of time on.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 15, 2020)

Piano Dancer and Piano Dancer 2 are basically cool as !"£$


----------



## getdunne (Mar 20, 2020)

Unify v1.0.12 update is out NOW, with eLicenser/iLok support on macOS and a new virtual-polysynth effect. https://www.pluginguru.com/products/unify-standard/


----------



## easyrider (Mar 20, 2020)

getdunne said:


> Unify v1.0.12 update is out NOW, with eLicenser/iLok support on macOS and a new virtual-polysynth effect. https://www.pluginguru.com/products/unify-standard/




do i need to uninstall v1.0.9 first?


----------



## emasters (Mar 20, 2020)

easyrider said:


> do i need to uninstall v1.0.9 first?



I didn't - just ran the .12 updater, then loaded the updated .12 content. Seems to have worked fine here (OS X).


----------



## getdunne (Mar 20, 2020)

Mac users: If you already have Unify, just run the 1.0.12 updater. New users run the main installer, then the updater.

Windows users: Just run the new installer (.exe) in either case.

It's not necessary to un-install earlier versions.


----------



## Mucusman (Mar 20, 2020)

Thank you for the robust change log. Very helpful, transparent, and appreciated.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Mar 21, 2020)

I wonder if the presets for the new midi thingy from the video supposed to be included in the 1.12 update, I have installed, installed the additional 1.12 content but none of the ten presets of the video are there. My unify had been updated, it shows 1.12. Leads me to another request: would be great if the new presets could be listed in the changelog, I never found them so far.


----------



## getdunne (Mar 21, 2020)

KarlHeinz said:


> I wonder if the presets for the new midi thingy from the video supposed to be included in the 1.12 update, I have installed, installed the additional 1.12 content but none of the ten presets of the video are there. My unify had been updated, it shows 1.12. Leads me to another request: would be great if the new presets could be listed in the changelog, I never found them so far.


You need to download the file _Unify Content 1.0.12 Update.guru_ and either drag/drop it into the Unify GUI or use the "Select .unify file..." button in Settings, then rebuild the patch database after installing the new content.

Installers (_.pkg_ files on Mac, _.exe_ on Windows) only update the software. ALL content (patches, presets, samples; everything under the Unify data folder) comes as _.guru_ files.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Mar 21, 2020)

Forgot to rebuild the patch database , thanks for remembering, now they are there


----------



## rrichard63 (Mar 21, 2020)

In my installation, rebuilding the patch database moved two patches from the Unify Standard Library to my User Library. They are "BASS - Solid Dark Pop" and "BASS - Solid SNAP Dark Pop". I don't know why. I've never modified and resaved them.


----------



## getdunne (Mar 21, 2020)

rrichard63 said:


> In my installation, rebuilding the patch database moved two patches from the Unify Standard Library to my User Library. They are "BASS - Solid Dark Pop" and "BASS - Solid SNAP Dark Pop". I don't know why. I've never modified and resaved them.


You must have had some old versions of those patches. I'd suggest you delete both, then download this file: https://pluginguru.net/support/Bass_Solid_Dark.guru and either drag/drop it into the Unify GUI, or go to Settings and click "Select .guru file..." and open it. This will install the latest versions of just those two patches. *Then rebuild the patch database* so they show up.


----------



## rrichard63 (Mar 21, 2020)

getdunne said:


> You must have had some old versions of those patches. I'd suggest you delete both, then download this file: https://pluginguru.net/support/Bass_Solid_Dark.guru and either drag/drop it into the Unify GUI, or go to Settings and click "Select .guru file..." and open it. This will install the latest versions of just those two patches. *Then rebuild the patch database* so they show up.


Thanks. I know this is going to be a silly question, but how do you delete a patch? As far as I can tell, the manual doesn't mention this.


----------



## getdunne (Mar 21, 2020)

rrichard63 said:


> Thanks. I know this is going to be a silly question, but how do you delete a patch? As far as I can tell, the manual doesn't mention this.


There are no silly questions, and in this case it's the answer that's a bit silly. Select the patch and click the SAVE button, then you'll find a DELETE... button at the bottom-right corner of the "Save" dialog.

Eventually I'll figure out a cleaner interface for this...


----------



## rrichard63 (Mar 21, 2020)

getdunne said:


> Eventually I'll figure out a cleaner interface for this...


If it's any help, my (strong) instinct was to right click on the patch name and expect to find "delete" on a pop up menu that also contains, for example, "rename".


----------



## getdunne (Mar 21, 2020)

rrichard63 said:


> If it's any help, my (strong) instinct was to right click on the patch name and expect to find "delete" on a pop up menu that also contains, for example, "rename".


I thank that's just the ticket, thanks!


----------



## easyrider (Mar 21, 2020)

@getdunne

Do I just copy the Unify Content 1.0.12 Update.guru to the unify factory content directory?

Copied it to unify folder and dragged it onto unify...Installed it...But i cant find the new patches as the 1.0.12 is not available in tags....to list the new patches


----------



## rrichard63 (Mar 21, 2020)

easyrider said:


> @getdunne
> 
> Do I just copy the Unify Content 1.0.12 Update.guru to the unify factory content directory?
> 
> Copied it to unify folder and dragged it onto unify...Installed it...But i cant find the new patches as the 1.0.12 is not available in tags....to list the new patches


See #227 and #228 above.


----------



## getdunne (Mar 21, 2020)

easyrider said:


> @getdunne
> 
> Do I just copy the Unify Content 1.0.12 Update.guru to the unify factory content directory?
> 
> Copied it to unify folder and dragged it onto unify...Installed it...But i cant find the new patches as the 1.0.12 is not available in tags....to list the new patches



DO NOT copy .guru files to the Unify folder. Just drag them straight from e.g. your Downloads folder into the Unify GUI. Unify should respond with a pop-up asking if you want to load the new content; click OK.

IF YOU CANNOT DRAG/DROP (some PC's have issues with this), go to Unify's Settings view and click the green "Select .guru file..." button, navigate to the .guru file you want to load, and click Open. Unify should then proceed just as if you had drag/dropped as above.

Unpacking the 1.0.12 update .guru file will NOT trigger automatic rebuild of the patch database; you have to do that manually using the "lightning bolt" icon at the top-right corner of the patch browser.


----------



## easyrider (May 24, 2020)

Hi

@getdunne

I'm getting this error when I load the BBC Bonus Library?


----------



## getdunne (May 24, 2020)

easyrider said:


> I'm getting this error when I load the BBC Bonus Library?



You need to add the _BBC Symphony Orchestra_ plug-in to Unify's list of Known Plug-ins. You don't have to run a full scan. Just go to the Known Plug-ins view (click the Plug icon, bottom right), click the Operations button, and choose "Select plug-in file(s) to scan...". Navigate to the _BBC Symphony Orchestra (64 Bit).dll_ file (on Windows, it will normally be in _C:\Program Files\Vstplugins_), select it, and click Open. Then click the plug icon again to go back to the regular stack view, and the patches should load correctly.


----------



## estolad (May 25, 2020)

Is there an autosampler available or planned?


----------



## John Lehmkuhl (May 25, 2020)

estolad said:


> Is there an autosampler available or planned?



We will announce new features when they are about to show up but not before. Unify 1.1 has 2 new MIDI Effects, 4 new reverbs and a host of other cool new abilities. Autosampler is not one of these. 

This doesn't mean we won't, but right now we don't...


----------



## estolad (May 25, 2020)

John Lehmkuhl said:


> We will announce new features when they are about to show up but not before. Unify 1.1 has 2 new MIDI Effects, 4 new reverbs and a host of other cool new abilities. Autosampler is not one of these.
> 
> This doesn't mean we won't, but right now we don't...



Thanks John, just hoping it finds its way on your roadmap


----------



## Marko Zirkovich (May 25, 2020)

So looking forward to the upcoming Unify 1.1 version. It was great to see the new features getting refined over the last few weeks via the weekly YouTube livestreams. No crashes anymore on Saturday - even though John was using all the new features live without restraint to build patches and demonstrate the incredible possibilities.

The software/plugin is extremely impressive - big kudos to John and Shane.


----------



## lucor (May 29, 2020)

Does Unify yet have a way to delay different instruments by specific amounts? I'd really like to use it to build custom multis of different orchestral libraries (e.g. layer different short strings), but since they all have different attack times and need different pre-delays to land on the beat, it would need a delay feature to truly 'unify' them.


----------



## getdunne (May 29, 2020)

lucor said:


> Does Unify yet have a way to delay different instruments by specific amounts? I'd really like to use it to build custom multis of different orchestral libraries (e.g. layer different short strings), but since they all have different attack times and need different pre-delays to land on the beat, it would need a delay feature to truly 'unify' them.


Unify v1.1 is about to ship, and features _JitterBox_, a MIDI delay effect. _JitterBox_ is mainly about adding randomness, but you can certainly dial the randomness down to zero and simply delay MIDI note events by specific amounts, either in milliseconds, or beat values. To "land on the beat", you would ideally want to advance note-events rather than delay them, but for recording in a DAW, you could set all layers to, say, 1/8-note delay, and then dial back the delay for individual layers so they all land together.


----------



## lucor (May 29, 2020)

getdunne said:


> Unify v1.1 is about to ship, and features _JitterBox_, a MIDI delay effect. _JitterBox_ is mainly about adding randomness, but you can certainly dial the randomness down to zero and simply delay MIDI note events by specific amounts, either in milliseconds, or beat values. To "land on the beat", you would ideally want to advance note-events rather than delay them, but for recording in a DAW, you could set all layers to, say, 1/8-note delay, and then dial back the delay for individual layers so they all land together.


Nice! 150ms might be too little for some very sluggish Legato patches, but I guess I could just add a 2nd JitterBox to get a total of 300ms?
Will be buying shortly...


----------



## getdunne (May 29, 2020)

lucor said:


> Nice! 150ms might be too little for some very sluggish Legato patches, but I guess I could just add a 2nd JitterBox to get a total of 300ms?
> Will be buying shortly...


When you use beat-based timing, the delay time is basically unlimited, and offsets from the basic beat-time can be set to arbitrary precision. Let us know how it works for you. If there's anything you aren't able to accomplish, explain in detail and we'll try to accommodate.


----------



## easyrider (May 29, 2020)

John Lehmkuhl said:


> We will announce new features when they are about to show up but not before. Unify 1.1 has 2 new MIDI Effects, 4 new reverbs and a host of other cool new abilities. Autosampler is not one of these.
> 
> This doesn't mean we won't, but right now we don't...






getdunne said:


> If there's anything you aren't able to accomplish, explain in detail and we'll try to accommodate.



Great work guys...

Would it be possible to implement a skin change option to customise the colours of the GUI?


----------



## getdunne (May 29, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Would it be possible to implement a skin change option to customise the colours of the GUI?


It's on our list, but not a priority at the moment.

Are the present colours problematic?


----------



## manuhz (May 29, 2020)

No news about the implementation of Program Change messages??


----------



## easyrider (May 29, 2020)

getdunne said:


> It's on our list, but not a priority at the moment.
> 
> Are the present colours problematic?



I think they could be improved with greys, blacks and blues....Keep the Unify Logo the same colour as it is as thats the brand...But change the colour of the text of the patch title to a different colour than the colour of Unify

And the channels a different colour than that of the Unify title etc... Just suggestions.....Pigments 2 and Serum and many others use this grey black blue approach....


----------



## getdunne (May 29, 2020)

manuhz said:


> No news about the implementation of Program Change messages??


Not yet, but this is very definitely on our to-do list.

Can you explain a bit about how you would want to use this?


----------



## manuhz (May 29, 2020)

getdunne said:


> Not yet, but this is very definitely on our to-do list.
> 
> Can you explain a bit about how you would want to use this?



Mainly for PC KS. Wondering why nobody else is requesting this basic feature.

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## getdunne (May 29, 2020)

manuhz said:


> Mainly for PC KS. Wondering why nobody else is requesting this basic feature.
> 
> Thanks for the info!!


I'm sorry, but I have no idea what "PC KS" means. Please explain.

Others have indeed requested support for MIDI program change and many other MIDI features, but I need to understand what's expected, so I can be sure to implement things correctly.


----------



## manuhz (May 29, 2020)

Sorry, it means Program Change Key Switches.


----------



## getdunne (May 29, 2020)

I think program-change buttons of any kind will require adding some kind of program-change map editor to our GUI. MIDI program-change messages only support 128 different programs, but I already have over 1500 Unify patches, and even the Unify Standard Library comes with about 450 patches.

This is why I'm asking for details about how you foresee using MIDI-based patch switching. Is it for live performance? Would you have more than one patch per song? If so, you would probably also need seamless patch switching (where the old patch continues to ring out while the new one is loading), another fairly complex feature we have yet to add.


----------



## manuhz (May 29, 2020)

In my case I´m using Unify as a VSTi Host and what I need to do is simply select articulations via Program Change messages. The instruments are loaded into Kontakt, Sine or BBCSO...


----------



## John Lehmkuhl (May 29, 2020)

manuhz said:


> In my case I´m using Unify as a VSTi Host and what I need to do is simply select articulations via Program Change messages. The instruments are loaded into Kontakt, Sine or BBCSO...



Hi there - Many instruments have set up notes to change articulations without having to load a new program. There typically will be an audio glitch when you change patches. I'm not a film scoring person so I don't know - maybe new things have developed but if I recall it's playing different notes that change articulations. Which programs only use program changes if I may ask?


----------



## manuhz (May 30, 2020)

Hi John, many people use conventional notes to switch articulations inside a VSTi sampler like Kontakt. Many others, like me, prefer Program Change messages to do exaclty the same. Most sample libraries support both methods. It´s a workflow question where the hosting software, in this case Unify, only needs to passthorugh the Programm Change messages.


----------



## getdunne (May 30, 2020)

Unify already passes MIDI Program-Change messages to plug-ins.


----------



## John Lehmkuhl (May 31, 2020)

manuhz said:


> Hi John, many people use conventional notes to switch articulations inside a VSTi sampler like Kontakt. Many others, like me, prefer Program Change messages to do exaclty the same. Most sample libraries support both methods. It´s a workflow question where the hosting software, in this case Unify, only needs to passthorugh the Programm Change messages.



As Shane said, we already do that from day 1 my friend - I thought it was more elaborate that Unify needed to store a set of program changes or something.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 3, 2020)

UNIFY 1.12 is out and you can get it *HERE*

**


----------



## method1 (Jun 3, 2020)

Hi, I purchased my copy through a 3rd party reseller, so the installer isn't registered in my account.
How do I sort that out? Thanks.


----------



## getdunne (Jun 3, 2020)

method1 said:


> Hi, I purchased my copy through a 3rd party reseller, so the installer isn't registered in my account.
> How do I sort that out? Thanks.


Third-party resellers are just being notified now (and the European/Asian ones are most likely sleeping!) so you should expect to hear something from your reseller by tomorrow.


----------



## John Lehmkuhl (Jun 3, 2020)

getdunne said:


> Third-party resellers are just being notified now (and the European/Asian ones are most likely sleeping!) so you should expect to hear something from your reseller by tomorrow.



If you bought Unify from somewhere other than pluginguru.com you can get links by going here: https://www.ilio.com/unify-updates . The files might need a while before they are updated, but they will be updated soon.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 3, 2020)

getdunne said:


> Third-party resellers are just being notified now (and the European/Asian ones are most likely sleeping!) so you should expect to hear something from your reseller by tomorrow.



Shane and @ John Lehmkuhl .... We touched briefly on this some time ago. I have both Win10 Pro /Reaper PC(s) on Windows Insider Preview. I have checked a box which exits me at the 'next' full release to WW Users. I cannot exit prior unless willing to do full new Win10 Pro install .... no waaay ! 
I do not comprehend inside issues which require me to use new UNIFY authorizations every time MS does new Insider Update, but this is required for both Standalone and Reaper versions on both DAW(s).
PITA all the way around, but my understanding is that all I can do now is continue asking for new authorizations .... right ? Apologies, and hope you can help until I can exit Insider Preview.

MS has been on a binge lately and new Updates almost weekly ....


----------



## José Herring (Jun 3, 2020)

JazzDude said:


> Instant BUY! 59$ lol.
> John never disappointed me. In fact, he brought me into VST Synthesizer Sound Design.
> After watching abt 30 hr of his Tutorial videos, i was a new Omnisphere User some years ago (2015). Thank You John ! And of course Airwave, Shane and all the others in Johns Team.


Hmmm....I'd be interested in this. How do I find these?


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 3, 2020)

josejherring said:


> Hmmm....I'd be interested in this. How do I find these?




On Johns YouTube channel: Pluginguru 
There are 287 videos,I suspect this might be a good place to start. 😋


----------



## getdunne (Jun 4, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> ...I have both Win10 Pro /Reaper PC(s) on Windows Insider Preview
> ...I do not comprehend [why I need] new UNIFY authorizations every time MS does new Insider Update.
> ...all I can do now is continue asking for new authorizations .... right ?


Right. Windows Insider Preview updates confuse our license-verification system.
I would strongly advise against using Insider Preview, or any such OS beta-testing scheme, on any computer used for music.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 4, 2020)

Understand, yet this is only program of vast inventory which has this issue. I run both Win10 Pro /Reaper DAW(s) ~ 12+ hrs daily and no problems whatsoever for years on Pro Insider. 
Certainly __ no commercial, professional, or many serious DAW users, choose to use such OS versions, and for good reasons.

Just repeating that there have 'never' been any issues here, other than UNIFY. 
Also repeat, I am set to exit Insider Pro, at next Public release, which they offer when joining. 

Regards


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 4, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> Understand, yet this is only program of vast inventory which has this issue. I run both Win10 Pro /Reaper DAW(s) ~ 12+ hrs daily and no problems whatsoever for years on Pro Insider.
> Certainly __ no commercial, professional, or many serious DAW users, choose to use such OS versions, and for good reasons.
> 
> Just repeating that there have 'never' been any issues here, other than UNIFY.
> ...


I won't even update until I make a new system image. The thought of being one of their testers seems crazy on any of my computers, but especially my music computer that took me 2 weeks to load when I recently got it.


----------



## John Lehmkuhl (Jun 4, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> Understand, yet this is only program of vast inventory which has this issue. I run both Win10 Pro /Reaper DAW(s) ~ 12+ hrs daily and no problems whatsoever for years on Pro Insider.
> Certainly __ no commercial, professional, or many serious DAW users, choose to use such OS versions, and for good reasons.
> 
> Just repeating that there have 'never' been any issues here, other than UNIFY.
> ...



I will retract my comment - apologies. I guess other companies do authorizations differently than our more basic approach. I didn't mean anything offensive my friend - just get a little defensive at times.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 4, 2020)

C'mon !! All I stated now, and months ago, was that UNIFY is the 'only' VSTi /VST, of large numbers on my systems, which requires any action whatsoever when Win10 Pro Insider Preview does an Update. 

I have been an incredibly loyal PluginGuru User for many years, and have almost every library released.
Really don't deserve any hostility !
If Insider Preview ever caused issues of any magnitude, on either Desktop PC DAW, I would have bailed at the next opportunity. If getting new set of UNIFY authorizations becomes a problem, I will simply need to wait until my next exit opportunity with Win10.

Since there is a huge Insider Pro team worldwide, inputting experiences and comment 24/7, I don't feel like a major 'outlier'. 

Geez guys .... I'm having a fairly great day ....


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 4, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> C'mon !! All I stated now, and months ago, was that UNIFY is the 'only' VSTi /VST, of large numbers on my systems, which requires any action whatsoever when Win10 Pro Insider Preview does an Update.
> 
> I have been an incredibly loyal PluginGuru User for many years, and have almost every library released.
> Really don't deserve any hostility !
> ...


LOL! I am overly cautious coming from years of negative experience with computers I have no control over. And, I blame a lot of the problems on my magnetic personality! 

No, really, since Windows XP, I've had very few issues with Windows on my personal computers.


----------



## getdunne (Jun 4, 2020)

I think John might have misunderstood you. No hostility intended, I'm sure.

It is indeed a pain that OS reinstalls break our authorization, and obviously a bigger pain for you because every MS Insider "update" is effectively a reinstall. All we can really do is continue to provide you with new authorization codes when you need them.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 4, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> LOL! I am overly cautious coming from years of negative experience with computers I have no control over. And, I blame a lot of the problems on my magnetic personality!
> 
> No, really, since Windows XP, I've had very few issues with Windows on my personal computers.



Hmmm .... I sense Your personality is just fine, thank-you !
I'm retired, career Hewlett Packard guy and wife as well. Me mainly hardware, she _ software.
Prolly explains penchant for fiddling with new things to .... uuuhhh _fiddle_.

_Aside_ _ additional THX for microphone /preamp related topic recently ! Have backed off and now rethinking choices given such undefined, ongoing wants and needs. Got existing pieces working much better with Shure PG48, Scarlett SOLO 3rd Gen and Lindell VSTi Preamp. Hope this will not insult spontaneous visits by _vocalist_ friends/visitors until next step is more obvious.

Take best care !


----------



## John Lehmkuhl (Jun 4, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> C'mon !! All I stated now, and months ago, was that UNIFY is the 'only' VSTi /VST, of large numbers on my systems, which requires any action whatsoever when Win10 Pro Insider Preview does an Update.
> 
> I have been an incredibly loyal PluginGuru User for many years, and have almost every library released.
> Really don't deserve any hostility !
> ...



My apologies - no hostility intended!


----------



## zinct (Jun 6, 2020)

Still not heard from ilio :( 

For the last update they sent an email with links. The links in that email still work for the program update but not for the guru file (still downloads 1.0.12 guru).

If you go to the webpage that John lists above and enter your email address it send you links to the old version! If you then go back and enter your email address again as I did this morning it gives a duplicate error. What a pita. 

I emailed ilio on Thursday and haven't heard back yet.

It would be really useful if Unify could take care of its own updates. Alternatively why can't you do what most other vendors do? i.e. you buy it from wherever, then register with the developer who treats you like any other customer with regard to updates instead of like a second class citizen.


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 6, 2020)

zinct said:


> Still not heard from ilio :(
> 
> For the last update they sent an email with links. The links in that email still work for the program update but not for the guru file (still downloads 1.0.12 guru).
> 
> ...


I also find the updating procedure for Unify cumbersome. And I bought it from the Pluginguru site.


----------



## getdunne (Jun 6, 2020)

@jbuhler Improving how we handle updates is on our priority list now. In the meantime, we beg forgiveness and appreciate everyone's patience.


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 6, 2020)

getdunne said:


> @jbuhler Improving how we handle updates is on our priority list now. In the meantime, we beg forgiveness and appreciate everyone's patience.


Yes, I understand the difficulty of doing what you are doing. It's a great product, with tons of improvements already. It's just that several time now I have found an update confusing.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jun 6, 2020)

Yes, it could be improved, BUT: please, take a look at what have been added as NEW functionalities in this exeptional short time since first version.

This new update is just unbelievable in case of added functunalities, patches, makes me speachless (and I am always looking for the other three heads behind the one I could see on your picture for doing all this....). And I dont talk about ALL the (hundreds of.....) big and small improvements.

So, yes, but, take your time....


----------



## zinct (Jun 6, 2020)

getdunne said:


> @jbuhler Improving how we handle updates is on our priority list now. In the meantime, we beg forgiveness and appreciate everyone's patience.



Thank you and also for the fixed ilio downloads which are now working 

I am now in Unify heaven  I must have spent an hour on Arrival IV alone!


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 6, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> Yes, I understand the difficulty of doing what you are doing. It's a great product, with tons of improvements already. It's just that several time now I have found an update confusing.



Very impressed as well, yet Update efforts will definitely be appreciated. 
Using My Account, no problem with Update itself, but .guru content has me uncertain. There were several in past, now just one. Not sure whether to delete all previous and add latest, or ???


----------



## method1 (Jun 6, 2020)

I also haven't received any notice of an update. 
When I try the ilio page I get: "Error(s) occured Duplicate value has been found"


----------



## getdunne (Jun 6, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> ...no problem with Update itself, but .guru content has me uncertain. There were several in past, now just one. Not sure whether to delete all previous and add latest, or ???


Only the Unify Standard Library has been updated for v1.1, but the changes were so extensive, we didn't try to create a separate "update-only" version of the .guru file (as we did in the past). Simply download the _unify_standard_library_1_1.zip_ file, unzip it to get _Unify Standard Library.guru_, and drag/drop that into Unify to install it.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 6, 2020)

THX Shane, for quick and easy instruction !! 
In UNIFY DATA Folder ( prior to drag/drop 1.1 ) there are: 

Unify Basics.guru _ 950KB (Feb 9, 2020)
Unify Standard Library.guru _ 2.47GB (Feb 9, 2020)
Unify Std Lib 1.0.6 Update.guru _ 40MB (Feb 9, 2020)

Also: Libraries Folder _ 3.3 GB (March 21, 2020)
Presets Folder _ 13.8 MB (Feb 11, 2020) 

What should be deleted ( if anything ) ?


----------



## harmaes (Jun 7, 2020)

Ignore: option to include BPM data is already there! (I was looking at the word Tempo :D)

I just noticed that the tempo (of the transport) is not stored into presets saved?
I would like to request the option to be able to include or exclude tempo information.
I use Kontakt patches for instance in my presets that need to have the tempo set correctly. Now I have to remember to set it manually before opening the preset which isn't ideal for live playing.


----------



## getdunne (Jun 7, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> THX Shane, for quick and easy instruction !!
> In UNIFY DATA Folder ( prior to drag/drop 1.1 ) there are:
> 
> Unify Basics.guru _ 950KB (Feb 9, 2020)
> ...


You can delete all the old .guru files. They're basically zip files; after you unpack them in Unify, you don't need them anymore.

Keep the Libraries and Presets folders.

Have a look at this page in the Unify manual, to see what files and folders Unify actually needs: https://pluginguru.net/unify/manual/doku.php?id=files-folders-106


----------



## easyrider (Jun 7, 2020)

@getdunne 

Do I need to download both?

PlugInGuru_Unify_Win64_1.1.3.zip

unify_standard_library_1_1.zip


----------



## getdunne (Jun 7, 2020)

easyrider said:


> @getdunne
> 
> Do I need to download both?
> 
> ...


Yes. The first one is the software installer; the second is a zipped version of the Unify Standard Library.guru file to update the library with extra patches and other content.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 7, 2020)

getdunne said:


> Yes. The first one is the software installer; the second is a zipped version of the Unify Standard Library.guru file to update the library with extra patches and other content.



Do I need to uninstall the older version of unify?


----------



## getdunne (Jun 7, 2020)

No, you can just install the new one right over the old one.


----------



## method1 (Jun 7, 2020)

method1 said:


> I also haven't received any notice of an update.
> When I try the ilio page I get: "Error(s) occured Duplicate value has been found"



I tried again today on the ilio site and it half worked. 
I got an email with a link to v1.1.3 but the library link in the email is still the old 1.0.12 guru file.
Tried again just now and got the duplicate error. Surely there's a better way of handling updates?


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 7, 2020)

method1 said:


> I tried again today on the ilio site and it half worked.
> I got an email with a link to v1.1.3 but the library link in the email is still the old 1.0.12 guru file.
> Tried again just now and got the duplicate error. Surely there's a better way of handling updates?




I totally agree,seeing all of the confusion and questions with this update has me holding off updating for the moment.

imo it would be great if all registered users could access the update from one location and there was some kind of an Unify update app.
i don't remember but i seem to recollect many users also were confused on how to install and setup Unify correctly so if my memory is correct some sort of improved Unify installation app would be great.

I think most people would agree Unify is a great innovation and it's been successful in offering users another approach for creating music.The only consistant gripes I ever hear are related to installation,setup and updating.
So as method1 asks I also ask : Isn't there a better way of handling installs & updates?


----------



## getdunne (Jun 7, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> Isn't there a better way of handling installs & updates?



There are certainly many better ways, including automating the process, which requires more programming, testing, etc. We hope to make progress in this area over time, but for now, we are discussing how we can better get the word out to users about exactly what steps to follow. I'll be the first to admit we haven't done it as well as we could, and certainly not as well as some other, more experienced companies.


----------



## method1 (Jun 7, 2020)

Ok, fair enough, but in the meantime how do I actually get the update?


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 7, 2020)

getdunne said:


> There are certainly many better ways, including automating the process, which requires more programming, testing, etc. We hope to make progress in this area over time, but for now, we are discussing how we can better get the word out to users about exactly what steps to follow. I'll be the first to admit we haven't done it as well as we could, and certainly not as well as some other, more experienced companies.



Amazing job so far with UNIFY and its exponential enhancements ! Purchasing from pluginguru.com has been a good experience, yet still with periodic questions. Your earlier User Manual reference /page is a positive step, yet I hope it gets regular attention as needed. 

It took a long time to finally learn of Orchestral Tools access to actual Folder/File layout for their many complex libraries. This has helped immensely thru years of Updates and new releases.
So easy to work from actual images of Windows (or Mac) content folders to verify that ones' personal config is correct. 

Many thanks !


----------



## getdunne (Jun 7, 2020)

I have just received word from Ilio that they have corrected their link to the Unify Standard Library file, and it should now retrieve the updated v1.1.3 version of the library. Our sincerest apologies to everyone who tried using the link earlier and downloaded the older v1.0.12 version instead.


----------



## method1 (Jun 7, 2020)

getdunne said:


> I have just received word from Ilio that they have corrected their link to the Unify Standard Library file, and it should now retrieve the updated v1.1.3 version of the library. Our sincerest apologies to everyone who tried using the link earlier and downloaded the older v1.0.12 version instead.



Thanks, I just tried and got the "Error(s) occured Duplicate value has been found" message again.


----------



## getdunne (Jun 7, 2020)

method1 said:


> Thanks, I just tried and got the "Error(s) occured Duplicate value has been found" message again.


Oh my! I'll let them know asap.


----------



## John Lehmkuhl (Jun 7, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> I also find the updating procedure for Unify cumbersome. And I bought it from the Pluginguru site.



Can you please explain how it is cumbersome? Currently you log into the website - the first page that shows up lists all the libraries you own a license to use. Unify is included in that list, you click the downloads and then update. I don't know how we can streamline more....


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 7, 2020)

John Lehmkuhl said:


> Can you please explain how it is cumbersome? Currently you log into the website - the first page that shows up lists all the libraries you own a license to use. Unify is included in that list, you click the downloads and then update. I don't know how we can streamline more....


It’s often confusing as to which file you are supposed to download and then what we’re supposed to do once we’ve downloaded assuming we downloaded the right file. And sometimes you need to download one file, and sometimes the other.

Finding the help that illustrates how to update is also not straightforward as the help is mostly housed on the Unify Forum rather than with a direct link from the place where I download the updates. So I have to navigate there.

Ideal would be if the update was internal to the plugin. When there’s an update, the plugin lets you know and you open it in standalone and upgrade it if you want to. The plugin handles which files to download and install. I don’t know what the complications and drawbacks to that design would be, so it’s entirely plausible to me that it’s really not feasible.


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 7, 2020)

John Lehmkuhl said:


> Can you please explain how it is cumbersome? Currently you log into the website - the first page that shows up lists all the libraries you own a license to use. Unify is included in that list, you click the downloads and then update. I don't know how we can streamline more....




John- if installing or updating Unify was easy and straightforward you wouldn’t see all of these posts in this thread fixating on this very subject.
I’m pretty good with this sort of thing generally but I needed your assistance installing Unify so i could get it up and running(thanks again 😋 )
The time you and your partner are taking answering these questions or assisting users must be a real time suck so again if there isn’t an issue why does this issue keep on being raised?
This might happen to me with a product installation or setup once out of 40 or 50 installs from various developers.
Everyone is not as tech savvy as you are or your install and or update procedure is a bit different than most others in the Plugin world.
Some installation and update procedures companies employ I can do with my eyes closed other not so much.For some reason Orchestral Tools is usually a developer I have issues with on with my installations and updating,why I’m not sure but we are all wired a bit differently.

The bottom line if these issues were simplified and streamlined think about how much more time you and your partner would have to not deal with all of the Unify customers that love Unify but can’t figure out how to install,setup or update Unify without your assistance.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 7, 2020)

The absolutely best Plugin Installer and update method is Plugin Alliance.

They totally nailed it....


----------



## Midihead (Jun 7, 2020)

The update works, here: https://www.ilio.com/unify-updates

I tried in both Firefox and Chrome.


----------



## Dex (Jun 7, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> Ideal would be if the update was internal to the plugin. When there’s an update, the plugin lets you know and you open it in standalone and upgrade it if you want to. The plugin handles which files to download and install. I don’t know what the complications and drawbacks to that design would be, so it’s entirely plausible to me that it’s really not feasible.



This would be nice for everyone, and neatly sidesteps the issues that people who bought from resellers are having.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jun 7, 2020)

> Ideal would be if the update was internal to the plugin.



Yes, agree.



> Can you please explain how it is cumbersome?



I would not call it cumbersome but just a small example: I was so happy when the new version was out, downloaded and installed 1.12 on my notebook instantly, happy  . One day later back on pc I thought I could not believe my eyes: 1.13. And this IS normal, thats the way it goes when two geniouses pulling out brilliant new ideas hourly  . But thats why something like automatic update inside would really make sense cause I (gladly) cant imagine this fountain of ideas well ever dry out


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jun 7, 2020)

One request (again) while I think it maybe some "consolidation-time" in the next time.

I really loved the great series of 5 SHORT !!! videos (tutorial-like) on the beginning. Promise where on to continue with that, but then hourlong livestreams again....As much fun as these are to look at but they just wont work for me to learn anything (my concentration simply is gone after 10-15 minutes video) so really a plea to continue with this series especially for the new midi functions of 1.1 !


----------



## zinct (Jun 10, 2020)

I find the install procedure itself pretty straightforward - run executable, drag and drop guru file.

My problem was actually getting hold of the update and finding clear information about what was actually needed for it. This was certainly the case if like me you bought Unify from a 3rd party. 

For example, here is my experience of updating to 1.1....

Day 1 of 1.1 release - no email from ilio (it's available from PG website for those who bought direct). 
So I go to Ilio website and cannot see any way to download the update. 
I start hunting through my emails and find the one they sent for the 1.0.12 update in March. 
I discover that the link in that email for the 1.0.12 update still works and allows me to download the 1.1.2 zip file.
The link in the email for the guru file is for the old 1.0.12 file so I assume that there is no change.
After running the 1.1.2 install and rebuilding the database all looks OK but I don't see any 1.1 tags.
A quick look and I cannot see any of the new patches that John refers to in his videos.
So I start looking on the PG forums and find a post from someone in a similar predicament and a reply from Shane saying that there is a new guru file for 1.1!!!
Then the hunt began for the missing guru file (I emailed Ilio support about this - still no reply by the way after 5 days). 
Eventually someone posted a different ilio link with the missing guru file.

So, hopefully anyone can see that the update process was hardly straightforward if you bought from a 3rd party. I just hope that subsequent updates will be delivered in a much more streamlined way.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 10, 2020)

If people who buy Unify from a third party sign up for PluginGuru's mailing list, they'll always have the latest news on updates.


----------



## zinct (Jun 10, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> If people who buy Unify from a third party sign up for PluginGuru's mailing list, they'll always have the latest news on updates.



I am on their mailing list Reid but the emails from PG on the Thursday launch day didn't mention the need for a new guru file. It was mentioned in the Saturday email by which time I had already figured it out and found a working link for the guru file from another forum member. I just think there needs to be more consistency for new releases. 

At the moment Unify is crashing quite a lot for me in Windows 10 when loading patches. Kinda early days so I am not complaining about it but I am expecting/hoping for an update soon to address such issues. 
I would like to think that any such update would be well communicated with working/consistent links for ALL Unify owners at the same time.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 10, 2020)

zinct said:


> I am on their mailing list Reid but the emails from PG on the Thursday launch day didn't mention the need for a new guru file. It was mentioned in the Saturday email by which time I had already figured it out and found a working link for the guru file from another forum member. I just think there needs to be more consistency for new releases.
> 
> At the moment Unify is crashing quite a lot for me in Windows 10 when loading patches. Kinda early days so I am not complaining about it but I am expecting/hoping for an update soon to address such issues.
> I would like to think that any such update would be well communicated with working/consistent links for ALL Unify owners at the same time.


Sorry about that.

I do admit I had problems installing it. The upgrade happened with no issues, but I didn't figure out that I had to download the entire new guru file and drag it in. I was under the mistaken impression that the new installation would do everything. It didn't take long for me to figure it out.

It would have been great if there was a two-minute video showing you how to do it, as many other developers offer. Unpack the rar and there's a link to the video, labeled "How to Update." (some people even include the installation video in the download.) A video like that would be child's play for a YouTube-savvy guy like John Lehmkuhl to create.

I've had no issues with it at all in Windows 10. It's a really great update and I'm very grateful that it is free. A wonderful improvement to something I already really liked. I am sure that John and Shane will address any bugs when they hear about them.


----------



## zinct (Jun 10, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Sorry about that.
> 
> I do admit I had problems installing it. The upgrade happened with no issues, but I didn't figure out that I had to download the entire new guru file and drag it in. I was under the mistaken impression that the new installation would do everything. It didn't take long for me to figure it out.
> 
> ...



Agreed, a short "How to Update" video would have helped a lot. In fact there was one on YouTube yesterday which has disappeared so I wonder if it is being reworked?

Now you've got me wondering whether I need to do a full uninstall / clean install as yours isn't crashing.

It happens for me both on the standalone and VST2 plugin in Cakewalk (haven't tried VST3). I have rebuilt the database a few times just in case. It's when I load a patch, it looks like it's doing something with the mouse flickering as it loads parts of the patch then just exits back to the desktop. In Cakewalk it even closed Cakewalk without any error messages. It probably happens around 30% of the time when loading new patches. Of course I just tried to capture it happening with OBS recording the screen and it wouldn't happen (maybe a side effect of having OBS recording)!


----------



## getdunne (Jun 10, 2020)

I'm looking into these crashes when loading patches. It's very challenging, because they're not repeatable, and only some people seem to experience them often. All feedback is welcome, to help me track this down, preferably via our Forum at https://forums.pluginguru.com, but of course I'll continue to monitor this thread also. (If anyone knows of other relevant threads, please post links, thanks.)


----------



## zinct (Jun 10, 2020)

getdunne said:


> I'm looking into these crashes when loading patches. It's very challenging, because they're not repeatable, and only some people seem to experience them often. All feedback is welcome, to help me track this down, preferably via our Forum at https://forums.pluginguru.com, but of course I'll continue to monitor this thread also. (If anyone knows of other relevant threads, please post links, thanks.)



Thanks Shane, I will help in any way that I can.


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 10, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Sorry about that.
> 
> I do admit I had problems installing it. The upgrade happened with no issues, but I didn't figure out that I had to download the entire new guru file and drag it in. I was under the mistaken impression that the new installation would do everything. It didn't take long for me to figure it out.
> 
> ...


Yes, these are the kinds of confusions I mentioned up-thread. I use unify in spurts and when I come back to it after a couple of weeks away and it needs an update I can never remember what I need to do, which file(s) to download, do I drag this one into the plugin or do I need to use the installer, etc. And then I have to hunt around for the instructions on the unify forum. It’s just all a bit cumbersome. But it’s also easy enough to figure out. I’ve never not been able to solve it in my own. And I love the program itself. It’s just so useful in so many ways.


----------



## zinct (Jun 10, 2020)

getdunne said:


> I'm looking into these crashes when loading patches. It's very challenging, because they're not repeatable, and only some people seem to experience them often. All feedback is welcome, to help me track this down, preferably via our Forum at https://forums.pluginguru.com, but of course I'll continue to monitor this thread also. (If anyone knows of other relevant threads, please post links, thanks.)



I am just awaiting my verification email to join the PG forums so that I can post there.

In the meantime, I have just loaded Unify 1.1.3 standalone and managed to get the crash/exit to happen consistently five times in a row. I did the following..

1. Load Unify
2. Click on browser
3. Load patch Arrival IV - Welcome to Unify 1.1
4. Load patch BPM Clap - Airwave Ambi

Thinks about it for a few seconds then exits every time.


----------



## ILIO_Official (Jun 10, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

We hope you have been enjoying this exciting new update of Unify 1.1.3 from PlugInGuru!

We have made some changes to make the process easier getting updates if you purchased Unify from ILIO or one of our dealers.

Please go here: https://www.ilio.com/unify-updates

This is where you will find the latest software update of Unify as well as the latest Factory Library. There is a Change Log available to see what changes have been made to Unify. The Factory Library file now has a version number associated with it as well.

You can also sign up to our list on that page for notification when a new Unify update is available.

If you need any technical support, feel free to give us a call or email us by going here: https://www.ilio.com/contact

We would be happy to hear from you!


----------



## estolad (Jun 13, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> If people who buy Unify from a third party sign up for PluginGuru's mailing list, they'll always have the latest news on updates.



That's been giving an error for months when I try: " Internal Server Error"


----------



## getdunne (Jun 13, 2020)

@estolad Thank you for mentioning this. I wasn't aware of this issue. I have mentioned it to John, and asked him to work with the web-site tech support man, to find out what might be causing these errors.

In the meantime, please email [email protected] (John) and ask to be added to the mailing list. Thanks for your patience and continued interest.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jun 16, 2020)

Wonder its not been mentioned in here....



This is absolutely crazy stuff.........

For me Unify and this new Cloud City "Expansion" (which seems to have a new world of music making compressed in less than 1 GB) really might change the way music could be made and THOUGHT....

I am so happy that this first expansion goes in "my" direction with something chill, meditative, ambient....but maybe they just need this to calm down while their brains work like nuclear reactors producing something like this....

Have a look yourself, I realy HATE this hourlong live videos, but I even take this for something like this opening up new worlds....wish I would be some decades younger to at least grasp 10 % of what this is capable of, but as this wont happen I am happy with just playing these patches and being amazed


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jun 20, 2020)

On the weekend I am on the road with my old win 10 notebook and have the same problem with lots of the BPM patches from Cloud City that I had in the beginning with Unify "factory" library, they just instantly kill daw/standalone version. 

Really hope this will get fixed as with the factory library :-( (example patches: BPM PAD Drifting thoughts, BPM Pad Purity in the clouds, BPM Split Chill on guitar beach......). I first thought it might have something to do with my daw mixcraft pro 9, but the same patches kill the standalone version the same, just puff.., gone.


----------



## getdunne (Jun 20, 2020)

@KarlHeinz Could you possibly bring this question to our user forum at https://forums.pluginguru.com? We can work back and forth there, to try to track down why this is happening.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jun 21, 2020)

O.k., I think I will wait for next update of Cloud city and see if it works then as it does with Unify cause I am only on my notebook on weekends, if it is still not working I will register in the forum and ask there, too late for this weekend.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jul 1, 2020)

Cloud city 1.1 should be out today....


----------



## getdunne (Jul 1, 2020)

KarlHeinz said:


> Cloud city 1.1 should be out today....


I just spoke to John about this, and he's still working on it, so it won't be out today as originally hoped. Probably one more week needed. We appreciate your patience, and there will be some nice additions to make up for the extra wait.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jul 1, 2020)

O.k., then I think I can close my account for now , was just hoping to update unify 1.7. and cloudcity 1.1 together, but as evrything is stable with unify I think I will wait and then update both in a week or so.

Not that there isnt enought to explore in cloudcity 1.0, from the content and whats behind this will last for month .

Thanks for the reply, I opened my account in the morning (german time, sigh.....), was just to curious


----------



## Dex (Jul 2, 2020)

Looks like Unify is up to version 1.1.7 now!

I'd like to request some (hopefully) very easy-to-make changes to Unify that would make a big difference in my quality of life:

1 - When any window is open (e.g., Guru Sampler, Kontakt, Dragonfly Reverb, and any of the property pages within Unify such as the macro parameter links pages), allow us to close it by pressing ESC or some other hotkey instead of having to hunt and peck for the x with the mouse.

2 - Save the current view as part of the plugin state, unless doing so would increase the size of the plugin state significantly. It seems like every time I open the plugin I have to fiddle with it to see what I want to see. Usually I want to see the macro wheels and the browse>authors>YOU! folder, but even if these things are visible, if I close the Unify window and reopen it, they disappear and I have to navigate to them again.

3 - This one might be a little harder to implement. Let us reorder our instrument layers in Unify! Ideally using drag and drop.


----------



## getdunne (Jul 3, 2020)

@Dex Thanks for the feedback. All of these issues are most definitely on the to-do list!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jul 9, 2020)

Any news about the Cloud city update ?


----------



## getdunne (Jul 11, 2020)

@KarlHeinz probably another 2 weeks still. There's a ton of details to work through and make consistent, and we're actually working on another update to Unify to make it work even better.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jul 11, 2020)

Thanks for the info, so I will wait with the updates till evrything is ready.

Still so much to explore, Cloud City is really unbelievable


----------



## getdunne (Jul 25, 2020)

Updates for TetraSonics and Cloud City V1 are now available at https://www.pluginguru.com.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jul 25, 2020)

Great, downloading right now but wondering that it still says V 1 not V 1.1 ?


----------



## getdunne (Jul 25, 2020)

@KarlHeinz For libraries, "V1" means "volume 1" not "version 1"


----------



## AmbientMile (Jul 25, 2020)

Also, 5 more Omnisphere libraries have been Unified! OmniChill, Omniverse 1-3 and Mega Magic Pads! It is amazing how much faster they load in Unify than in Omnisphere. Great job Shane!


----------



## getdunne (Sep 3, 2020)

We are up to eight Unified libraries for _Omnisphere _now, plus one for U-He _Repro_. There are also Unified libraries for MOK _Waverazor_, BrainWorx _Knifonium_, and Synapse Audio's _Obsession_.

But this is just the beginning. WAIT till you hear what's coming!


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 3, 2020)

My Account shows only 1.1.10 

Zzzzzzzz ......


----------



## getdunne (Sep 4, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> My Account shows only 1.1.10



The title of this thread is misspelled. I believe it referred to "1.1.3" which was ages ago. We're at v1.1.10 now; the next version out will probably be v1.2.0.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 4, 2020)

getdunne said:


> The title of this thread is misspelled. I believe it referred to "1.1.3" which was ages ago. We're at v1.1.10 now; the next version out will probably be v1.2.0.



THX Looking forward to Livestream !


----------



## KarlHeinz (Oct 10, 2020)

I know that after update in win 10 it asked for the key again (which is not nice but so far it worked) but this time after upgrading to 2004 and an update afterwards Unify does not accept the key anymore which really leaves me with the bad impression that when I need it I just cant be sure it will work :-(.

Yes, written to support, but something like this should really be finally fixed (and without the need of reeding threw threads and blogs and faqs to find anything that might help....) before anything new because it is the base of being able to work with it 

EDIT: answer from skippy was quick and they reset the key so its working again  Support is great but this seems really to be something hard to fix so I hope it might work next time...


----------



## John Lehmkuhl (Oct 10, 2020)

KarlHeinz said:


> I know that after update in win 10 it asked for the key again (which is not nice but so far it worked) but this time after upgrading to 2004 and an update afterwards Unify does not accept the key anymore which really leaves me with the bad impression that when I need it I just cant be sure it will work :-(.
> 
> Yes, written to support, but something like this should really be finally fixed (and without the need of reeding threw threads and blogs and faqs to find anything that might help....) before anything new because it is the base of being able to work with it



We totally are working to solve this. We had no idea when we set up our licensing system that Microsoft updates would sink us, but they are. I replied back to you already so you're set and hopefully licensing works for you now, Karl. If not, please let me know and we'll work to solve what changed that makes this not work for you.

My sincere apologies to you and others dealing with this. We are not taking this problem lightly!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Oct 10, 2020)

Infos/mails crossed, evrything fine, thanks for quick support


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 10, 2020)

For me the initial install of Unify and the subsequent update issues numerous have experienced has made me leery of updating Unify.
I’m actually waiting for a major update that addresses some of the install and update issues before I even bother updating.


----------



## getdunne (Oct 10, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> For me the initial install of Unify and the subsequent update issues numerous have experienced has made me leery of updating Unify.
> I’m actually waiting for a major update that addresses some of the install and update issues before I even bother updating.



Our problems are the result of updating _Windows_, not Unify, but I certainly appreciate your concern.

I'll be working hard to overhaul our license-activation scheme. It's a big job but it must be done.


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 10, 2020)

getdunne said:


> Our problems are the result of updating _Windows_, not Unify, but I certainly appreciate your concern.
> 
> I'll be working hard to overhaul our license-activation scheme. It's a big job but it must be done.



I’m a Mac user,I update numerous vi’s all of the time,the only time I updated Unify it was such a horror show I needed assistance from Ilio tech support to get it done.
After updating if I look on the SSD where Unify resides instead of Unify being in a 1 folder now there’s 3 separate folders: the Unify folder has (a content file)nothing else.
There’s a separate folder named Libraries: which have a presets dB file, Unify Standard and Unify User folders

There’s also another stray Presets folder.

Should I place these 2 folders in the main Unify folder?

As a customer that really likes Unify and potentially what I expect it to become I find it a bit disconcerting that users who bought through Ilio can only access updates and support from Ilio.
From my viewpoint Plugin Guru support and updates should be available for all Unify users and of course I wish the updates were a bit easier.
Thanks

KG


----------



## getdunne (Oct 10, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> After updating if I look on the SSD where Unify resides instead of Unify being in a 1 folder now there’s 3 separate folders: the Unify folder has (a content file)nothing else.
> There’s a separate folder named Libraries: which have a presets dB file, Unify Standard and Unify User folders
> 
> There’s also another stray Presets folder.
> ...



I'm sorry to hear you had such trouble. I don't know why you ended up with extra folders, but if Unify is working at all, you probably don't need them, and you should delete them.

This page in the Unify manual shows you exactly what files Unify uses, and where they should be located: https://pluginguru.net/unify/manual/doku.php?id=files-folders.

If Ilio has not been able to resolve technical issues to your satisfaction, you are welcome to contact [email protected] (that's John Lehmkuhl), and between John and I we'll sort you out.


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 10, 2020)

getdunne said:


> I'm sorry to hear you had such trouble. I don't know why you ended up with extra folders, but if Unify is working at all, you probably don't need them, and you should delete them.
> 
> This page in the Unify manual shows you exactly what files Unify uses, and where they should be located: https://pluginguru.net/unify/manual/doku.php?id=files-folders.
> 
> If Ilio has not been able to resolve technical issues to your satisfaction, you are welcome to contact [email protected] (that's John Lehmkuhl), and between John and I we'll sort you out.




But if I delet them I will only have a Unify folder with only the Unify file ,don’t I need the other associated files and sub folders?


----------



## getdunne (Oct 10, 2020)

@kgdrum Please refer to the manual page. The main Unify data folder (the one whose path you will see on Unify's Settings page) should contain one _Libraries_ folder and one _Presets_ folder, and neither should be empty.

I suspect the other folders may be old copies, no longer needed. To be sure, move or rename them, then run Unify and see if it works OK. If not, put them back as they were.

This is not an ideal place to do detailed tech support for such a complex and unusual situation. If you aren't 100% sure what you're doing, please contact John at [email protected].


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 10, 2020)

getdunne said:


> @kgdrum Please refer to the manual page. The main Unify data folder (the one whose path you will see on Unify's Settings page) should contain one _Libraries_ folder and one _Presets_ folder, and neither should be empty.
> 
> I suspect the other folders may be old copies, no longer needed. To be sure, move or rename them, then run Unify and see if it works OK. If not, put them back as they were.
> 
> This is not an ideal place to do detailed tech support for such a complex and unusual situation. If you aren't 100% sure what you're doing, please contact John at [email protected].




I don’t know if I have the manual but what I assume is the main Unify folder only has the Unify file. The other associated files and folders are residing in 2 other separate folders.


----------



## getdunne (Oct 10, 2020)

@kgdrum I gave you a web link to the relevant manual page.

If you want me to solve this problem I am going to need a lot more detail.

I have just sent you a direct message via this forum. We can continue this conversation there.


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 10, 2020)

getdunne said:


> @kgdrum I gave you a web link to the relevant manual page.
> 
> If you want me to solve this problem here on this forum I am going to need a lot more detail:
> 
> ...




I didn’t notice the web link for the manual,I will check everything later.
I’m having issues with my sound card setup so I haven’t checked or played Unify in a while.
I know under the hood Unify is doing some heavy lifting and it’s all a bit complicated but I ultimately wish the installation and update procedures were a little more straightforward.


Thanks
😊


----------



## John Lehmkuhl (Oct 11, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> I didn’t notice the web link for the manual,I will check everything later.
> I’m having issues with my sound card setup so I haven’t checked or played Unify in a while.
> I know under the hood Unify is doing some heavy lifting and it’s all a bit complicated but I ultimately wish the installation and update procedures were a little more straightforward.
> 
> ...



KG my friend, Unify is so much more than just a plug-in so there is more involved as a result. We try to make installation as straight forward as we can. There are 2 folders installed (one with our system necessary applications which need to be on your system drive) and another contains all of the data which can be placed onto any external or internal HD. I am avaialble if you ever need any help at [email protected]. We can help you thru whatever part of the upgrading process is seeming difficult to you. When you're ready, we're here for you.

- John Lehmkuhl


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 11, 2020)

John Lehmkuhl said:


> KG my friend, Unify is so much more than just a plug-in so there is more involved as a result. We try to make installation as straight forward as we can. There are 2 folders installed (one with our system necessary applications which need to be on your system drive) and another contains all of the data which can be placed onto any external or internal HD. I am avaialble if you ever need any help at [email protected]. We can help you thru whatever part of the upgrading process is seeming difficult to you. When you're ready, we're here for you.
> 
> - John Lehmkuhl



@John Lehmkuhl

Hi John,
Yeah I realize Unify is more complex than a typical plugin and i realize the installation,updates and general setup is more complicated than a typical plugin.
Please realize I think Unify is really amazing and offers a ton of possibilities!
I think some of the issue I’m having is related to my last update that an Ilio rep assisted me with.
I will contact you in the next few days to get this resolved.
Thanks,

KG 👍


----------



## getdunne (Oct 11, 2020)

For everyone watching this thread, please note that setting up Unify, and updating it to a new version, is normally just a matter of running the installer. We don't yet know how @kgdrum ran into trouble, but we will be working with him to sort it out.


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 11, 2020)

getdunne said:


> The title of this thread is misspelled. I believe it referred to "1.1.3" which was ages ago. We're at v1.1.10 now; the next version out will probably be v1.2.0.


 I fixed it for you, hope it won't mess up any URLs. Oops...


----------



## getdunne (Nov 6, 2020)

Hi everyone. Unify v1.2 is now available; see https://www.pluginguru.com/products/unify-standard/. Updates can be downloaded directly from our partner ILIO: https://www.ilio.com/unify-updates. (As of v1.2, there is no longer a distinction between PlugInGuru and ILIO versions of Unify.)


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 6, 2020)

Can Unify load any library ? Or not.... Thanks.


----------



## getdunne (Nov 6, 2020)

zimm83 said:


> Can Unify load any library ? Or not.... Thanks.



When you use your plug-ins inside Unify, they should work as they do when loaded directly into your DAW, so any patches/libraries you already own for those plug-ins should load as usual.


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 6, 2020)

getdunne said:


> When you use your plug-ins inside Unify, they should work as they do when loaded directly into your DAW, so any patches/libraries you already own for those plug-ins should load as usual.


Ok thanks a lot !!!


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 6, 2020)

Man just watched the videos. Awesome !
Question : how many instruments layers ? 4 ?
Can one layer be a Kontakt multi ?
Thanks.


----------



## getdunne (Nov 6, 2020)

@zimm83
Up to 24 layers total, including the Master Effects layer, Instrument layers, and optional MIDI and AUX effects layers. YES, you can absolutely use Kontakt on an Instrument layer, with single or multi presets, but Unify does not yet support Kontakt's multiple output bus features.


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 6, 2020)

Excellent ! Excellent ! 
Man this is an insane plugin. So powerful !
Watching all the super videos ! Thanks again...


----------



## Braveheart (Dec 16, 2020)

I bought Unify on the release period, with them telling us it won’t be on sale for lower price. I didn’t use it yet, but I bought it to secure the price.

A couple of months later, I now see it’s either selling for lower price that I paid, or it gets bundled now with a free library worth 50$.

I was fooled again by false marketing....


----------



## JonSolo (Dec 16, 2020)

Huh? He said it would not be on sale for a lower price for a year. Giving away a free library with it _*a full year in*_ (for the original price) is a new great incentive for the next round of customers. False marketing? No. Brilliant way to add new customers when the baby starts walking? Absolutely.

Edited for accuracy. And it is a fantastic product that you should use.

And...this is at the top of the Unify page, heh:

" *Don’t Buy Unify from this page between December 15th and January 10th – We have a promotion going on to get CloudCity V1 for FREE when you buy UNIFY * https://www.pluginguru.com/products/unify-cloudcity-2020-holiday-bundle/ (ONLY IF YOU PURCHASE UNIFY FROM THIS PAGE). "


----------



## Braveheart (Dec 16, 2020)

JonSolo said:


> Huh? He said it would not be on sale for a lower price for a year. Giving away a free library with it _*a full year in*_ (for the original price) is a new great incentive for the next round of customers. False marketing? No. Brilliant way to add new customers when the baby starts walking? Absolutely.
> 
> Edited for accuracy. And it is a fantastic product that you should use.
> 
> ...


Well, if he said it’s for a year, I guess it’s different. Unify alone is 47$ which is lower than the 59$ I paid for.


----------



## JonSolo (Dec 16, 2020)

To be fair...I get how you feel. It would be a nice token to drop that library into our boxes for free...WOULDN'T IT JOHN? ha ha ha


----------



## Braveheart (Dec 16, 2020)

JonSolo said:


> To be fair...I get how you feel. It would be a nice token to drop that library into our boxes for free...WOULDN'T IT JOHN? ha ha ha


Or at least, offer to existing customers the library for 20$. The bundle is 79$


----------



## JonSolo (Dec 16, 2020)

Yea that was the page I saw first, which is why I corrected my post. I didn't see the $12 price drop till I made a few clicks.

I don't know why he made that particular decision.

Still, you should play with Unify. I have included several things from it in a few theatrical styled pieces...he is an incredible sound programmer for sure.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 16, 2020)

Give me a list of the music software that has added as much content as John and Shane have added in a year. Not just this year. Ever. And we know they will continue to add features. 

Give me a list of all the software that has provided as many videos as John has provided to explain all these new features and more. Some hardly provide any, and everything comes from outside reviewers who have very little knowledge. 

Give me a list of all the software that has been so immediately accessible by the creators for bug fixes. I know that whenever I wrote John, he wrote right back. 

Give me a break. 

It's a wonderful piece of software. You've had the chance to use it for a year, which the people who buy today did not. That is worth something in my book.


----------



## JonSolo (Dec 16, 2020)

TTF, go get some coffee. I agree with you, John's support is second to none...but...

The blow was softened with Braveheart and the frustration is passed.


----------



## Braveheart (Dec 16, 2020)

Unify is ALWAYS priced at $79. We will never raise the price. We will NEVER lower the price. This way you don’t have to wait for a sale before buying and enjoying! This is THE PRICE and it will never change. That is our promise to never cheapen our plug-ins to our customers. Sound libraries we will discount from time to time, but plug-ins are 1 price and they never go below or over that price. That is our commitment to you.


----------



## Braveheart (Dec 16, 2020)

Awesome developer. False advertising.


----------



## JonSolo (Dec 16, 2020)

I wonder if that is meant to apply for the Standard Edition:









Unify (Standard Edition) - PluginGuru.com


Unify 1.9.1 is here with Apple Silicon support and a new MIDI Effect called CC RIDER that changes EVERYTHING!!!




www.pluginguru.com





Yep...it should cause that is what I bought as well.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 16, 2020)

' Never say never ! ' That's show biz .... 

No disagreement with above comments. Great libraries, fair pricing, but strong statements since Intro that UNIFY would never be discounted. Now down to .... ' _whatever discounted means_ '.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Dec 16, 2020)

Braveheart said:


> Awesome developer. False advertising.


This summs it up perfectly.

I never thought Skippy would jump on that (fake) train. I must say I am personally disappointed, bought Unify at intro prize early, bought Cloud City at introprize early (early for me means not only getting the hands on it early but its TRUST into the develloper and supporting his work).

Wonder when this bundle will be up on vstbuzz or audioplugindeals for less.....

I love Cloudcity (Unify dont need any words I think, its just outstanding) and I wont let this affect my ethusiasm for it but it leaves a bad taste....


----------



## John Lehmkuhl (Dec 16, 2020)

Hi guys - I made a mistake at the website and didn't shield the original product (just Unify) from being discounted for the sale I started yesterday. So 5 copies were sold at a 40% discount. I'll contact each of the people that bought it this morning because that sale does not include the CloudCity V1 library. You can buy CloudCity for 40% off or I can invoice them the price difference of what they paid for Unify to add CloudCity V1 to their account (more than 40% off.)

It was my error so congrats to those of you that took advantage of this.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 16, 2020)

When so very much ongoing promise is made .... specifcally about 'never' discounting, then little doubt this will be noticed. Very clear that all, so far, have only complimented quality and value. Personally was surprised to have Guru emphasize so often, and box himself in .... needlessly. 
How is anyone here to know this was a 'technical' mistake. Just need to 'fix' this and keep going in current, very positive direction.


----------



## Braveheart (Dec 16, 2020)

John Lehmkuhl said:


> Hi guys - I made a mistake at the website and didn't shield the original product (just Unify) from being discounted for the sale I started yesterday. So 5 copies were sold at a 40% discount. I'll contact each of the people that bought it this morning because that sale does not include the CloudCity V1 library. You can buy CloudCity for 40% off or I can invoice them the price difference of what they paid for Unify to add CloudCity V1 to their account (more than 40% off.)
> 
> It was my error so congrats to those of you that took advantage of this.


I’m good with that, mistakes can happen. I don’t want to argue anymore, as I have a lot of respect for this developer.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Dec 16, 2020)

Really, really thanks for explanation.

I am sure its not the money braveheart worries about,


John Lehmkuhl said:


> Hi guys - I made a mistake at the website and didn't shield the original product (just Unify) from being discounted for the sale I started yesterday. So 5 copies were sold at a 40% discount. I'll contact each of the people that bought it this morning because that sale does not include the CloudCity V1 library. You can buy CloudCity for 40% off or I can invoice them the price difference of what they paid for Unify to add CloudCity V1 to their account (more than 40% off.)
> 
> It was my error so congrats to those of you that took advantage of this.


Thanks a lot for making this clear, I must admit I was really puzzled cause you are someone having all my respect and whom I trust and take his word. What means a lot for me these days.


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 16, 2020)

John Lehmkuhl said:


> Hi guys - I made a mistake at the website and didn't shield the original product (just Unify) from being discounted for the sale I started yesterday. So 5 copies were sold at a 40% discount. I'll contact each of the people that bought it this morning because that sale does not include the CloudCity V1 library. You can buy CloudCity for 40% off or I can invoice them the price difference of what they paid for Unify to add CloudCity V1 to their account (more than 40% off.)
> 
> It was my error so congrats to those of you that took advantage of this.



I trust John and Shane implicitly. Completely transparent and UBER generous. I think next time people should ASK a question instead of inferring dishonest or nefarious intents. And please wait for the answer instead of speculating the worse and making accusations? Lordy! Plus, writing privately could do a lot to preserve the integrity of the parties, imho.

Thank you John and Shane for explaining what happened. 

Regards,

Andre


----------



## John Lehmkuhl (Dec 16, 2020)

Thank you, Andre. I tell you, it's very difficult in 2020 to be a developer! I can only promise that Shane and myself are not here to deceive or pull the wool over anybody. We will always be transparent and we will always try to be fair. That's all we got.




creativeforge said:


> I trust John and Shane implicitly. Completely transparent and UBER generous. I think next time people should ASK a question instead of inferring dishonest or nefarious intents. And please wait for the answer instead of speculating the worse and making accusations? Lordy! Plus, writing privately could do a lot to preserve the integrity of the parties, imho.
> 
> Thank you John and Shane for explaining what happened.
> 
> ...


----------



## KarlHeinz (Dec 16, 2020)

John Lehmkuhl said:


> That's all we got.


Yes, that was the impression I always get. So my deepest sorry for being suspicious (against what my heart tells me) in this case.


----------



## tomgun (Dec 16, 2020)

I bought Unify today, but I just can't get the Factory Content to be shown in the browser.

Everything seems to work fine until that, activating it, dragging the .guru file in the window. I've checked that the files are copied in to the Presets / Libraries folders in the Data folder, but nothing happens even if I wait for minutes.

I tried reinstalling and rebooting (Win 10).

In the settings, "FULL Rebuild" seems to do nothing, but actually it adds one more USER Patch to the list. And if I ALT-click the flash icon in the browser, the patch list just flashes the text "Build Patch Database", but it just adds one more USER Patch.

Any ideas?


----------



## MaxOctane (Dec 16, 2020)

Is the following possible with UNIFY:

* A single patch with 5 instruments, V1+2, Va, Vc, Vb
* Each instrument occupies a range of the keyboard (with V1+V2 in same range)
* *** *Smooth crossfading* at the boundaries between instruments ***

That last point is what's unclear. It's relatively simple to map different Kontakt instruments in a multi onto various ranges, but the ranges have hard boundaries. E.g., you'll get Vb in full blast at C0, then Vb disappears at D0. I want it to smoothly fade away. And I want the cello to smoothly start disappearing around middle C, for example.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Dec 16, 2020)

tomgun said:


> I bought Unify today, but I just can't get the Factory Content to be shown in the browser.
> 
> Everything seems to work fine until that, activating it, dragging the .guru file in the window. I've checked that the files are copied in to the Presets / Libraries folders in the Data folder, but nothing happens even if I wait for minutes.
> 
> ...


As its win 10 you might just load the *.guru file from the browser (under settings you can choose the path to the guru file instead of drag and drop), dont know if it helps but on my system I cant even do the drag and drop, it just wont work.


----------



## John Lehmkuhl (Dec 16, 2020)

Hi Tomas - please contact us at [email protected]. I need some more information from you on Computer/OS things of that nature to know how to assist you. We'll get you up and running very quickly but let's do tech support 1 on 1 please.



tomgun said:


> I bought Unify today, but I just can't get the Factory Content to be shown in the browser.
> 
> Everything seems to work fine until that, activating it, dragging the .guru file in the window. I've checked that the files are copied in to the Presets / Libraries folders in the Data folder, but nothing happens even if I wait for minutes.
> 
> ...


----------



## tomgun (Dec 16, 2020)

John Lehmkuhl said:


> Hi Tomas - please contact us at [email protected]. I need some more information from you on Computer/OS things of that nature to know how to assist you. We'll get you up and running very quickly but let's do tech support 1 on 1 please.


Sure, will do!


----------



## John Lehmkuhl (Dec 16, 2020)

Hi Max!

Fast answer - as long as the patches respect velocity, yes. 

Since we're not building an integrated synth we can't do true volume fades we have to use MIDI Velocity. I'm learning that more and more orchestral libraries are removing velocity to AMP in favor of you just riding the Modulation wheel for volume - if that is the case, then our tools won't help. But many of these at least have a parameter to add back Velocity if they don't include it to start (but not all of them!)

If you do have velocity to AMP, then we do more with velocity fades than any other plug-in I've ever seen or even any Korg synthesizer combination mode I've ever worked on. We have not only fade ranges but also curvature for the fade in case you want the bases to get louder earlier in the fade range, we can do that.

• Control+Click and drag left/right on the green top or bottom of the keyboard range to change. (control+click in the middle of the bar to move the whole bar up/down the keyboard range)

• Control+Option/Alt at the top or bottom to implement a fade range

• Control+Shift and drag up/down to change curvature.

I'll enclose an exaggerated image of what you can do. We use this for numerous patches in the DiscoverStation for the Spitfire BBC Symphony Orchestra library we're working on. 









MaxOctane said:


> Is the following possible with UNIFY:
> 
> * A single patch with 5 instruments, V1+2, Va, Vc, Vb
> * Each instrument occupies a range of the keyboard (with V1+V2 in same range)
> ...


----------



## Dex (Dec 16, 2020)

John Lehmkuhl said:


> Hi Max!
> 
> Fast answer - as long as the patches respect velocity, yes.
> 
> ...


Wow, nice. Is that new? I don't remember seeing this the last time I played with Unify (or maybe it was just too hidden!).


----------



## John Lehmkuhl (Dec 16, 2020)

We added the additional curvature abilities in Unify 1.1 in August. They're described in the manual and in the change log which is quite long and could easily be overseen, which is why I wanted to detail specifically how to do them in my reply :D



UNIFY-ChangeLog





Dex said:


> Wow, nice. Is that new? I don't remember seeing this the last time I played with Unify (or maybe it was just too hidden!).


----------



## getdunne (Dec 16, 2020)

tomgun said:


> I bought Unify today, but I just can't get the Factory Content to be shown in the browser.
> 
> Everything seems to work fine until that, activating it, dragging the .guru file in the window. I've checked that the files are copied in to the Presets / Libraries folders in the Data folder, but nothing happens even if I wait for minutes.
> 
> ...



You're the second person to report this. It's my top priority right now, to find out what might be causing this. Could you please check to see if you are on Windows 10 20H1? This may be a factor.

Please report this to [email protected] right away, so we can follow up by email.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 16, 2020)

Unify looks cool, but aside from some presets being created for it by PluginGuru, what advantages does it have over other plugin hosters such as Patchworks, PlogueBidule, KushView element, Akai VIP, and several other already available ones? Kushview Element is pretty much free, also based on JUCE...


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 16, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> Unify looks cool, but aside from some presets being created for it by PluginGuru, what advantages does it have over other plugin hosters such as Patchworks, PlogueBidule, KushView element, Akai VIP, and several other already available ones? Kushview Element is pretty much free, also based on JUCE...


I haven't used the others but Unify has a decent browser for storing your own presets and quite a lot of flexibility with respect to routing multis and effects. I mostly use it for quickly loading up and playing with patches and multis when I don't want to open the DAW and I want to use effects not available, say, in Kontakt standalone. I've also started to use the browser to organize my libraries so I can quickly try out a number of similar patches simply by moving among user presets in Unify. I could do that in other ways, but Unify so far has been quite convenient for that.


----------



## getdunne (Dec 16, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> Unify looks cool, but aside from some presets being created for it by PluginGuru, what advantages does it have over other plugin hosters such as Patchworks, PlogueBidule, KushView element, Akai VIP, and several other already available ones? Kushview Element is pretty much free, also based on JUCE...



Multi-threaded: each layer can run on a separate CPU core
Many included effects, including advanced MIDI effects
Built-in "Guru Sampler" sample-based synthesizer
3 GB exclusive sample content included
>500 exclusive patches by PlugInGuru
Growing series of add-on patch/sample libraries from PlugInGuru and other vendors
If all you need is a simple plug-in chaining/bridging Utility, get Kushview Element; it's well done and Michael Fisher is a great guy. If you want something from an established company, get Blue Cat's Patchwork. If you want a creative, highly CPU-efficient musical instrument with content, consider Unify.


----------



## MaxOctane (Dec 16, 2020)

John Lehmkuhl said:


> Fast answer - as long as the patches respect velocity, yes.



Awesome, I'll check it out, then! Happy to buy UNIFY either way -- I'm a happy customer of lots of your Omnisphere packs


----------



## John Lehmkuhl (Dec 16, 2020)

Unify is able to combine all of your plug-ins together like nothing else I've very worked with (and I started with Korg from M1 thru Wavestate and worked with pretty much every soft synth since Absynth V1.)

What I think is most unique is our ability to load ANY patch into your existing patch. This opens up so many exciting doors that have never been opened before and invites totally new paradigms of thought for creative voicing. Using an entire synth and thinking about it as a single Oscillator in a bigger sound is really fun. We've developed over the last 11 months (we started Unify in January of 2020)4 Effects that have been added in free updates that are really fun to work with: 1) MIDIBox plays any MIDIFile and can play them polyphonically meaning you can play a cool rhythm with 1 note with whatever velocity and timing feel you want (even with MIDI CC data) and then load this into MIDIBox to play ANY synth as a custom arpeggiator with YOUR own timing and velocity. 2) JitterBox is a random timing generator where it randomizes the timing of any note it receives up to 150ms or by quantized timing values. People are doing all sorts of cool things with this - layer 4 different solo instruments and without JitterBox it sounds perfect and boring but add 60ms of random timing to each event and it sounds like a real ensemble when you play horn parts. 3) PolyBox distributes notes based on MIDI Channel so you can set up 5 layers on 5 different MIDI Channels and have it either sequentially switch or randomly switch to do wavesequencing type of effects or use this on any mono synth to make it up to 16 note polyphonic. 4) ComboBox - we just released Unify 1.2 which includes ComboBox which lets you add this effect to the MIDI Effect, Instrument or Audio Effect slot and is a place where you can combine multiple plug-ins of all types to make more complex set ups or do vocoding super easily. We're building a library for the BBC Symphony Orchestra from Spitfire Audio where 4 octaves are playing 4 different string passage MIDI Files on 5 different instruments and with ComboBox, we can map 4 MIDIBox MIDI file players to each play a specific range of the keyboard all inside of 1 ComboBox. So we have Basses, Cellos, Violas, Violins 2 and Violins 1 all playing respective sequences - sounds truly amazing - for orchestral libraries it's SUPER exciting to be able to call up presets with all sorts of layers of strings, winds, brass that you can play in real-time vs sequencing each layer 1 at a time.

Examples of the DiscoverStation for BBC SO we're building - this is from a Livestream event so it's not a production/product video - instead its more a demo video with people watching that I'm interacting with:



Anyway, Unify is special. It's a difficult sell because it's not just a synth that does XXXXXX. I was just working with an artist and they were blown away and said perfectly that "Unify is the Framework that allows you to build ANYTHING. Whatever genre you're into, it will open new doors and possibilities that currently don't exist. Not an any DAW or other implementation of a similar plug-in host."

And yes, I've made over 530 patches in the standard factory alone. I'm proud of Unify and what it is giving to musicians around the world that have many plug-ins and not enough fun places to play with them.... :D

Hope this feedback helps.



Dewdman42 said:


> Unify looks cool, but aside from some presets being created for it by PluginGuru, what advantages does it have over other plugin hosters such as Patchworks, PlogueBidule, KushView element, Akai VIP, and several other already available ones? Kushview Element is pretty much free, also based on JUCE...


----------



## Dex (Dec 16, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> Unify looks cool, but aside from some presets being created for it by PluginGuru, what advantages does it have over other plugin hosters such as Patchworks, PlogueBidule, KushView element, Akai VIP, and several other already available ones? Kushview Element is pretty much free, also based on JUCE...


I use KushView element semi-regularly, and two of the biggest advantages that Unify has over it are:
1-The workflow is typically way faster in Unify. I usually only use Element when I need complicated channel splits and routing (which either Unify can't do yet or maybe I just haven't figured it out yet - either way, nothing beats the graphical signal flow representation in Element for this kind of thing).
2-Unify can expose parameter automation for everything inside of it, and you can set up your own stacked parameter automation macros. Look up how the 8 knobs at the bottom of the interface work. On the other hand, you can't automate any of the parameters of anything hosted in Element, and last I checked, exposing them for automation was not high on their priority list.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 16, 2020)

I'm still interested in hearing more about Unify...but just to clarify the above, KushView Element can absolutely handle automation of parameters of hosted plugins. 

carry on...


----------



## Markrs (Dec 16, 2020)

I have owned Unify for a while, and watch Plugin Guru's livestream and videos when they come out, but I haven't got around to playing with Unify yet. So this has been a good reminder to start exploring it!


----------



## John Lehmkuhl (Dec 16, 2020)

Our interface for assigning parameters is on a different level than anything else I've ever worked with...

Unique to Unify's knobs for modulation:

1) Unlimited modulation routings PER KNOB - EVERY automatable parameter in every MIDI Effects, Audio Effect and Instrument loaded into the current patch (plus Volume, pan, Aux sends and more) can be modulated by the same knob if you desire.

2) Unlimited nodes and there is curvature between every node.

2) Realtime audio feedback when you click any node. Meaning if you have a dark pad and you want a knob to open the filter cutoff, clicking the Max node with your mouse engages that node so you can hear exactly WHAT you want the max value to be. I don't know many other modulation pages where you hear real-time feedback when setting values.

We have 32 knobs in the latest version of Unify (it was 8) and there are copy/paste to all of the assignable parameters (to move one modulation slot from one knob to another) or copy/paste/Swap to help with moving order of the knobs etc. There is more to them than this but these are the big unique features....







Dewdman42 said:


> I'm still interested in hearing more about Unify...but just to clarify the above, KushView Element can absolutely handle automation of parameters of hosted plugins.
> 
> carry on...


----------



## KarlHeinz (Dec 16, 2020)

For me its really the content, especially with CloudCity, there is so much time that has gone into design of these instantly useable presets (of course you can tweak them to your liking with all that included and exposed functionallity but all the hours that must have gone into evry preset for all the sequences, macros, modulations have just been done already and you can just build on it).

And then you just add the most loved of the patches of your favourite synths to it and there you go with kind of a song already. 

I dont know anything that goes that deep with functionallity AND content already using this then Unify.


----------



## getdunne (Dec 17, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> I'm still interested in hearing more about Unify...but just to clarify the above, KushView Element can absolutely handle automation of parameters of hosted plugins.
> 
> carry on...



In Unify v1.2.2, we added a built-in plug-in called ComboBox, which is very similar to Element, in that it allows arbitrary routing, and allows you to link any parameters of embedded plug-in instances to Unify's macro knobs (and hence to your DAW for automation).

If you like Element, you can also use it inside Unify, just as you can any other plug-in.

Element author Michael Fisher and I have become friends, and he's been helping me through the final steps of making an AAX version of Unify! Another very good friend, who is going to be helping me with some other issues in Unify, turns out to also be a major contributor to Element. I may be contributing code to Element in the near future. A little cooperation goes a long way!


----------



## easyrider (Jan 6, 2021)

@getdunne I recently upgraded my PC to a new Ryzen 5950x and larger SSD

Unify is asking to be authorised...How do I deactivate my device? I dont want to use up two activations slots for what is in essence the same pc?

Thanks


----------



## getdunne (Jan 6, 2021)

@easyrider Just go ahead and activate, then email [email protected] with details and we'll make sure you don't run out of activations.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jan 6, 2021)

easyrider said:


> @getdunne I recently upgraded my PC to a new Ryzen 5950x and larger SSD
> 
> Unify is asking to be authorised...How do I deactivate my device? I dont want to use up two activations slots for what is in essence the same pc?
> 
> Thanks


If I recall correctly (I replaced my motherboard and almost everything else last August), PluginGuru is one of the many developers who don't have a deactivation process. Instead, they will reset your authorization count on request accompanied by a suitable explanation.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 6, 2021)

getdunne said:


> @easyrider Just go ahead and activate, then email [email protected] with details and we'll make sure you don't run out of activations.




OK Thanks

Is the update to Unify_Win64_Update_1.2.2.zip just unzip and run the installer? 

I have 1.1.3 currently installed....

Thanks


----------



## getdunne (Jan 6, 2021)

easyrider said:


> OK Thanks
> 
> Is the update to Unify_Win64_Update_1.2.2.zip just unzip and run the installer?
> 
> ...


Yes, just unzip and install. If anything else were required, it would say so in the README.


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Jan 12, 2021)

I had completely missed this project in 2020 and caught up last night by skimming this thread and watching a few videos. Very cool!

I should give @StefanoM (of Ethera fame) credit for making me wonder what UNIFY was, when he mentioned it in his threads.


----------



## getdunne (Jan 12, 2021)

@Kevin Fortin Unify online manual is at https://pluginguru.net/unify/manual, and feel free to ask questions here.


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 21, 2021)

@getdunne
@John Lehmkuhl 

Hi 👋 I just want to let you know since our last conversation:
Unify is finally updated and the folder issues I previously had are now resolved.A wonderful person :Tim from Ilio helped me straighten all of this out.
Now I have to try to figure Unify out again 👍


----------



## Markrs (Jan 23, 2021)

Great hearing in the recent live stream, that this year @getdunne will be implementing some type of vst over network in Unify. Very exciting development.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 24, 2021)

Think I might have to buy Core Station.....


----------



## getdunne (Jan 24, 2021)

I want to make sure everyone understands the difference between _DiscoverStation _and _CoreStation_.

Spitfire Audio offers their BBC Symphony Orchestra product in three versions: _Discover_ at $49, _Core_ at $449, and _Professional _at $999. _Core_ includes _Discover_; _Professional_ includes _Core_ AND _Discover_. The more expensive versions include many more samples, instruments, articulations, and round-robins, and are MUCH more demanding of computer power and storage capacity.

When you purchase the _DiscoverStation and CoreStation for Unify | BBCSO _patch-library from PlugInGuru for $59 (introductory price $52), you get _both _libraries. Every patch in _DiscoverStation _has a corresponding version in _CoreStation_. _CoreStation _also has nearly 300 more patches which are just additional individual instrument presets, which are only available in _BBCSO Core_.

To use these patch-libraries, you need to own Unify and any version of Spitfire's BBCSO. _Discover _is normally $49, but Spitfire has a program where you can get it for free, if you write to them explaining why you can't afford it, and are willing to wait 2 weeks. Unify itself costs $79. A free Demo version is also available. A https://www.pluginguru.com/products/discoverstation-and-corestation-for-unify-demo/ (free Demo version of the DiscoverStation/CoreStation libraries) (15 patches only) is also available.

So, the absolute minimum cost to use _DiscoverStation_ is $79 for Unify, plus $59 (or $0) for BBCSO _Discover_, plus $59 ($52 until February 1) for the patch library. BBCSO _Core_ (required to use the _CoreStation_ patches) is $400 more, and MUCH more demanding on your computer.

Unless you are very confident about your computer's power and capacity, we strongly recommend that you try the free demo versions of Unify and _DiscoverStation_ before buying.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 24, 2021)

In the list of the librarys in the livestream about the new kontakt patch updater there are already some of the Kontaklibs from John and as I wondered already when my beloved Magic guitars and Magic Bells and Winds (for Kontakt, not the Omnisphere Versions) will be available, any info about that ? Could not find them so far in the Unified libraries.

By the way: as great as this "update multiple patches" is but maybe a little warning should be added somewhere about the time it takes. You get the info when you start the update but I must admit I just clicked and was not awhere that this will take hours (after around 40 patches from the 900 of Ethera Gold 2.5 it says more then 3 hours to go and the time is increasing....). As you only have to do this one time I am fine with it and it is an absolutely great addition but I just was not expecting this.


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 24, 2021)

Have latest UNIFY, CloudCity V1, BBCSO-Discover, ___ 'think' I'm understanding @ getdunne explanation above.
Was initially perplexed why $52. Intro for 'both' DiscoverStation & CoreStation since ther is little likelihood of purchasing BBCSO Core. If Shane's explanation is now clear ..... there is minmal difference between DiscoverSt & CoreSt except for which User is purchasing ? Have DiscoverSt Demo and must simply decide if DiscoverSt is strong value 'alone' for $52.
Point is ..... _ apparently not paying _xtra_ for 'unused' CoreStation_ ........ right ?


----------



## getdunne (Jan 24, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Have latest UNIFY, CloudCity V1, BBCSO-Discover, ___ 'think' I'm understanding @ getdunne explanation above.
> Was initially perplexed why $52. Intro for 'both' DiscoverStation & CoreStation since ther is little likelihood of purchasing BBCSO Core. If Shane's explanation is now clear ..... there is minmal difference between DiscoverSt & CoreSt except for which User is purchasing ? Have DiscoverSt Demo and must simply decide if DiscoverSt is strong value 'alone' for $52.
> Point is ..... _ apparently not paying _xtra_ for 'unused' CoreStation_ ........ right ?


Correct. John and I discussed the pricing at length, and that's the decision we came to.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jan 29, 2021)

Just tried the Unify Demo in Cubase 11 on Mac OS 10.13.6 and it crashes Cubase as soon as I try to install it. Cubase just blinks out. Is this a known issue?


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 29, 2021)

Dr.Quest said:


> Just tried the Unify Demo in Cubase 11 on Mac OS 10.13.6 and it crashes Cubase as soon as I try to install it. Cubase just blinks out. Is this a known issue?


It’s not Cubase but no problem in DP9 also using High Sierra


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jan 29, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> It’s not Cubase but no problem in DP9 also using High Sierra


Works in Ableton Live too but not Cubase.


----------



## getdunne (Jan 30, 2021)

Dr.Quest said:


> Just tried the Unify Demo in Cubase 11 on Mac OS 10.13.6 and it crashes Cubase as soon as I try to install it. Cubase just blinks out. Is this a known issue?


I'm very sorry to hear that the Unify Demo didn't work for you. This is certainly not a known issue, as far as I know.

The current Unify Demo is one major revision behind, at v1.2.2. I hope to have an updated 1.3.x version out very soon.

In the meantime, would you consider bringing this issue to the PlugInGuru Forum at https://forums.pluginguru.com, where we can discuss in detail? You have to make a sign-in account, but I promise you, we don't share or sell any user data. (And it would be pointless anyway, with all the bot-generated junk accounts!)


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jan 30, 2021)

getdunne said:


> I'm very sorry to hear that the Unify Demo didn't work for you. This is certainly not a known issue, as far as I know.
> 
> The current Unify Demo is one major revision behind, at v1.2.2. I hope to have an updated 1.3.x version out very soon.
> 
> In the meantime, would you consider bringing this issue to the PlugInGuru Forum at https://forums.pluginguru.com, where we can discuss in detail? You have to make a sign-in account, but I promise you, we don't share or sell any user data. (And it would be pointless anyway, with all the bot-generated junk accounts!)


The Demo I just downloaded says 1.1.10. I just added it to the Plugin Guru Forum. 
Is there some way I can try the 1.2.2 version?
Cheers.


----------



## getdunne (Jan 30, 2021)

Dr.Quest said:


> The Demo I just downloaded says 1.1.10


Thanks for letting me know! That's a mistake. v1.3.2 will be available within days. I will announce here.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 1, 2021)

Check this:


----------



## Monkberry (Feb 5, 2021)

I finally jumped in and bought this with the 1.3.2 version. It's rock solid on Windows 10 & Cubase 11 Pro so now it's time to start adding my libraries. It comes with some nice content also. Great job on this Shane & Skippy.


----------



## Braveheart (Feb 5, 2021)

I bought Discover/Core Station. Awesome product. I have BBCSO Discover that I got for free, and I will buy the upgrade to Core next time it’s on 40% sale because of this.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Feb 5, 2021)

getdunne said:


> Thanks for letting me know! That's a mistake. v1.3.2 will be available within days. I will announce here.


Any news on an updated demo? Love to see if it will really work in my setup?


----------



## getdunne (Feb 5, 2021)

Dr.Quest said:


> Any news on an updated demo? Love to see if it will really work in my setup?


It's coming, but will take a little longer. Something else came up that took me away from Unify for a few days.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Feb 28, 2021)

Finally some of my beloved Kontakt libs unified  .

Occasion for me to buy Del Norte (it is/was on sale till today, sadly announcing/posting this kind of stuff outside the live videos is not their real marketing strength  , I just stumbled over it by accident...).

That worked fine following the install instructions (there is an app included where you point to your kontakt library directory and it magically "knows" the path then for all patches without need to point to anything again) for Del Norte.

Sadly it dont worked for me on win 10 for MM Bells (already sent a support ticket for this, I am sure they will fix it soon), there are still files missing, batch resave dont work. Just if someone stumbles over it too not to get in despair....

I ever thought about getting Del Norte, but the unified version is really another dream inside Unify  .


----------



## getdunne (Feb 28, 2021)

@KarlHeinz

If you want to receive marketing updates from PlugInGuru, please log into your account on the site, scroll down and sign up for our newsletter.

There is indeed a problem with the _MegaMagic Bells and Winds_ install. Please see the PlugInGuru Forum at https://forums.pluginguru.com/unify...gic-bells-and-winds-k5-has-an-install-problem.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Feb 28, 2021)

getdunne said:


> @KarlHeinz
> 
> If you want to receive marketing updates from PlugInGuru, please log into your account on the site, scroll down and sign up for our newsletter.
> 
> There is indeed a problem with the _MegaMagic Bells and Winds_ install. Please see the PlugInGuru Forum at https://forums.pluginguru.com/unify...gic-bells-and-winds-k5-has-an-install-problem.


I just thought that it might be possible to get some (marketing) info without being registered to a newsletter  .

Waiting for the answer on my support request, cause as exited as I am from Unify, the amount of forums to be signed in and follow is just limited for me as a hobby musician with spare time for his hobby  . Thats why I just not been able to follow this hour long live streams.


----------



## getdunne (Feb 28, 2021)

KarlHeinz said:


> I just thought that it might be possible to get some (marketing) info without being registered to a newsletter  .


What method do you suggest?



> Waiting for the answer on my support request, cause as exited as I am from Unify, the amount of forums to be signed in and follow is just limited for me as a hobby musician with spare time for his hobby  . Thats why I just not been able to follow this hour long live streams.


Please check the Forum link I provided. For technical issues, our Forum is often better than sending email to [email protected]. I check it every day.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Feb 28, 2021)

I would have no problem to check if there is no need to sign in but the link you provided is only available after you signed in.


----------



## getdunne (Feb 28, 2021)

@KarlHeinz My apologies. I didn't notice that link was in the beta-testers' section of the Forum, which isn't public. Here's what I advised the original commenter, who later followed up to say it worked:

Please locate the Kontakt library folder (the one that contains sub-folders bg, Instruments, Resources, Samples) and make sure its name is MegaMagic BellsWinds K5. The version you have might have "PlugInGuru" at the beginning.

Then re-run the Guru Link app to create a symbolic link to this renamed folder, and try those Unify patches again.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Feb 28, 2021)

Found that out the hard way now after signing in and setting password and.....





Sorry, I just have no ressources for this on all that stuff out there (in 5 hours my DAILY work begins....).

Thanks for the info. Will try that. My original library HAD that name but as in the install guide they said "Pluginguru....." I took the name from the download and deleted my original library......

Same goes with marketing. Are there hundreds of relevant forums out there ? I would doubt. Dont think it would take more time then a 2-3 hours livestream evry week to just post in here 2 lines when there is something new mentioned in the stream.....


----------



## Dr.Quest (Feb 28, 2021)

@getdunne Any headway on updating the Demo to the newest version? Still curious about it.


----------



## getdunne (Feb 28, 2021)

@Dr.Quest I'm afraid the updated demo is going to be delayed a bit longer, as I work on some urgent bug fixes for v1.3.2. I have emailed you directly; there may be something I can do in the meantime.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Feb 28, 2021)

getdunne said:


> @KarlHeinz My apologies. I didn't notice that link was in the beta-testers' section of the Forum, which isn't public. Here's what I advised the original commenter, who later followed up to say it worked:
> 
> Please locate the Kontakt library folder (the one that contains sub-folders bg, Instruments, Resources, Samples) and make sure its name is MegaMagic BellsWinds K5. The version you have might have "PlugInGuru" at the beginning.
> 
> Then re-run the Guru Link app to create a symbolic link to this renamed folder, and try those Unify patches again.


Yes, works, if anyone else has the same problem, the naming of the folder has to be exactly as Shane wrote above, so you have to edit that and delete the "PlungInGuru" which is the name the library has when you simple unzip the download.


----------



## getdunne (Mar 2, 2021)

The download for MegaMagic Bells & Winds K5 + Unify has been updated, to fix the folder-name issue. Anyone who got the earlier version can fix it as I described above, rather than having to re-do the whole download.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Mar 13, 2021)

As a Pro Tools user, I'm very happy to read that AAX support is coming to Unify next week in version 1.4.

From an email message I received today:



PluginGuru said:


> This has been a productive week and we have some really cool things coming NEXT WEEK in the Unify 1.4 Update. GuruSampler gains an AWESOME Sync'd LFO on steroids, 2 new audio effects, AAX support for ProTools™ users and MUCH MUCH MORE!!



As much as I like Blue Cat's PatchWork, I'll be happy to no longer have to rely on it to use Unify in Pro Tools. Thank you.

I want to add that PluginGuru released Unify after Orchestral Tools released SINE, and yet PG beat OT to the punch for AAX support despite being a smaller company. Well done, @getdunne and @John Lehmkuhl!

Best,

Geoff


----------



## getdunne (Mar 18, 2021)

Unify v1.4 is out today, with AAX support, new bundled plug-ins, and as always, new patches.
Change log at https://pluginguru.net/unify/change-log.html.
Existing customers: log into your account at https://pluginguru.com, or whichever third-party vendor you purchased from.
New customers: https://pluginguru.com/products/unify-standard


----------



## Monkberry (Mar 19, 2021)

Thanks Shane & John! You guys are on point 24/7. Really appreciate all you do and how much you care about your product. Great stuff happening there!!


----------



## PatrickS (Mar 19, 2021)

+1


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 19, 2021)

@getdunne @John Lehmkuhl 

if we bought Unify from Ilio do we have wait for them to offer the update or can we also access via your website?
Thanks


----------



## Markrs (Mar 19, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> @getdunne @John Lehmkuhl
> 
> if we bought Unify from Ilio do we have wait for them to offer the update or can we also access via your website?
> Thanks


According to the email from PluginGuru via Ilio 





__





Download Unify







www.ilio.com


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 19, 2021)

@Markrs

Thanks I saw that,unfortunately Ilio created a new website,which requested a new account being created. Once I set up the new account it doesn't show the previous purchase or available downloads.
i sent Ilio an email but I'm aso reaching out to Shane or John to see if there's an alternatve to access the update in the meantime.


----------



## getdunne (Mar 19, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> @Markrs
> 
> Thanks I saw that,unfortunately Ilio created a new website,which requested a new account being created. Once I set up the new account it doesn't show previous purchase or available downloads.
> i sent Ilio an email but I'm aso reaching out to Shane or John to see if there's an alternatve to access the update in the meantime.



Get the update from https://www.ilio.com/unify-updates


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 19, 2021)

getdunne said:


> Get the update from https://www.ilio.com/unify-updates


Thanks I saw that,unfortunately Ilio created a new website,which requested a new account being created. Once I set up the new account it doesn't show the previous purchase or available downloads.
i sent Ilio an email but I'm aso reaching out to you or John to see if there's an alternatve to access the update in the meantime.


----------



## composingkeys (Mar 19, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> Thanks I saw that,unfortunately Ilio created a new website,which requested a new account being created. Once I set up the new account it doesn't show the previous purchase or available downloads.
> i sent Ilio an email but I'm aso reaching out to you or John to see if there's an alternatve to access the update in the meantime.


Hi kgdrum,

Please try going to https://www.ilio.com/unify-updates again as an ILIO account is not required to see this. You should be able to see the downloads for Unify update right on that page. It is available as either a full install or as an update if you already have Unify installed.


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 19, 2021)

@getdunne @composingkeys 

Thanks 

found and updated 👍


----------



## John Lehmkuhl (Mar 19, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> @getdunne @composingkeys
> 
> Thanks
> 
> found and updated 👍


Enjoy!!!

And if the new Chow effects don't show up - make sure you dragged over the .guru update file in the updater folder. That will set up all the preferences. Chow Tape Modeler shows up in the Distortion group and Chow Matrix shows up in the Delay group!


----------



## rrichard63 (Mar 20, 2021)

Do I understand correctly that the update version of the library (unify 1.4 update.guru) only works if you are updating from the most recent version that included changes to the library, and not from an earlier version? In other words, unify_x.x_update.guru is not comulative from version 1.0?


----------



## getdunne (Mar 20, 2021)

rrichard63 said:


> Do I understand correctly that the update version of the library (unify 1.4 update.guru) only works if you are updating from the most recent version that included changes to the library, and not from an earlier version? In other words, unify_x.x_update.guru is not comulative from version 1.0?


The latest 1.4 library update includes ALL patches, but not the samples. If you want to be sure you have everything, download the full installer instead, and drag/drop the included "Unify Factory Content.guru" into Unify.


----------



## rrichard63 (Mar 20, 2021)

getdunne said:


> The latest 1.4 library update includes ALL patches, but not the samples. If you want to be sure you have everything, download the full installer instead, and drag/drop the included "Unify Factory Content.guru" into Unify.


Thanks. It that case, missing an update is only a problem if the update(s) you missed added samples as well as patches. In that case, you need to reinstall the full library.


----------



## tony10000 (Apr 4, 2021)

This is a great overview of Unify for those who don't know what it is:


----------



## Fleer (Apr 4, 2021)

I really appreciate this guy’s reviews.


----------



## mafgar (Apr 4, 2021)

I'd probably instabuy this if it has an X/Y pad where I can morph between 4 layers of whatever I want + modulate said morph parameter?


----------



## dflood (Apr 4, 2021)

mafgar said:


> I'd probably instabuy this if it has an X/Y pad where I can morph between 4 layers of whatever I want + modulate said morph parameter?


@getdunne 
Well Shane?


----------



## Dex (Apr 4, 2021)

That would just be 4 instruments with two parameter knobs mapped to their output volumes, wouldn't it? Seems pretty simple, although I admit I haven't tried it.


----------



## dflood (Apr 4, 2021)

It's possible to set up a crossfade on a macro knob as in the screen shot below but I'm not sure about an XY grid or pad. I'm guessing it should be possible to connect an external pad device and map to the layer levels in a similar manner?


----------



## Fleer (Apr 5, 2021)

Would be sweet to have a unified version of all MegaMagic libraries from PlugInGuru, including MM Violin, Viola and Cello.


----------



## Simeon (Apr 5, 2021)

dflood said:


> It's possible to set up a crossfade on a macro knob as in the screen shot below but I'm not sure about an XY grid or pad. I'm guessing it should be possible to connect an external pad device and map to the layer levels in a similar manner?


Yes, I use the XY pad on my nanoPAD as well as the XY Joystick on the SL88: Grand, they are mapped as CC18 and CC19, of course, this would occupy two of the macro knobs.
The linked parameters feature of Unify is staggering in the depth of possibilities and I am nowhere near grasping it. Seeing how Unify continues to mature with each update is amazing.


----------



## getdunne (Apr 5, 2021)

mafgar said:


> I'd probably instabuy this if it has an X/Y pad where I can morph between 4 layers of whatever I want + modulate said morph parameter?


Adding X/Y pads is one of the things on our list for 2021.


----------



## getdunne (Apr 5, 2021)

Fleer said:


> Would be sweet to have a unified version of all MegaMagic libraries from PlugInGuru, including MM Violin, Viola and Cello.


Coming "eventually"...


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 5, 2021)

getdunne said:


> Adding X/Y pads is one of the things on our list for 2021.


Hey Shane ! ..... know this should got to UNIFY Forum, but hoping this X/Y pads is not simply focusing on iPads, etc.
Have very capable Wacom Intuos Pen Tablet (USB connect) which works with Win10 Pro / Reaper DAW very nicely. UNIFY implementation will be super addition !


----------



## dflood (Apr 5, 2021)

Simeon said:


> Seeing how Unify continues to mature with each update is amazing.


Exactly. I have barely scratched the surface of what this killer plug-in can do, and they keep adding more features!


----------



## getdunne (Apr 5, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Hey Shane ! ..... know this should got to UNIFY Forum, but hoping this X/Y pads is not simply focusing on iPads, etc.
> Have very capable Wacom Intuos Pen Tablet (USB connect) which works with Win10 Pro / Reaper DAW very nicely. UNIFY implementation will be super addition !


First step is to add on-screen controls other than just knobs, e.g. switches, XY pads etc. These will mainly be controlled by MIDI. I hadn't thought of using a Wacom tablet before. I'll think about it but I can't promise anything.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Apr 5, 2021)

Hi Shane,

as I did not followed the whole live event: are the Tone2 Warlock presets already or will they be Unified ? Could not find on the Unify page so far. Would be great


----------



## getdunne (Apr 5, 2021)

KarlHeinz said:


> Hi Shane,
> 
> as I did not followed the whole live event: are the Tone2 Warlock presets already or will they be Unified ? Could not find on the Unify page so far. Would be great


Stay tuned. We're looking into this.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Apr 5, 2021)

Great


----------



## milford59 (Apr 12, 2021)

I have just bought version 1.4 of Unify and my initial thoughts on Midibox, ComboBox etc. are very positive.

I have been waiting a long time for something like this - I bought a Korg Oasys (which I still have) about 15 years ago with the fantastic KARMA functionality that was invented by Stephen Kay (although I believe that John Lehmkuhl worked with him and wrote many of the KARMA “generated effects“, which allow you to manipulate dozens and dozens of parameters by using the knobs and sliders on the keyboard.

The KARMA functionality has also been available for a long time in standalone software, and it’s great but it’s a bit clunky, as the Oasys keyboard must be connected to your computer via MIDI for the KARMA standalone software to work, and frankly, you need a PhD in rocket science to use the software, unless it’s just me who can’t get to grips with it.

I know that Stephen has been working on a plug-in version for KARMA for quite a while and I expect that I will buy it when it is done, but Unify looks very much like it has “taken KARMA’s lunch”, as the saying goes.......


----------



## getdunne (Apr 12, 2021)

@milford59 Stephen Kay and I corresponded some time ago about further development of the KARMA software. I'll email him to find out how it's going. Like you, I'd LOVE to get some of that KARMA goodness into Unify!


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 12, 2021)

getdunne said:


> @milford59 Stephen Kay and I corresponded some time ago about further development of the KARMA software. I'll email him to find out how it's going. Like you, I'd LOVE to get some of that KARMA goodness into Unify!


I remember watching Herbie Hancock play a Korg KARMA on stage. He really mastered the whole thing. Been wanting one ever since...


----------



## milford59 (Apr 12, 2021)

getdunne said:


> @milford59 Stephen Kay and I corresponded some time ago about further development of the KARMA software. I'll email him to find out how it's going. Like you, I'd LOVE to get some of that KARMA goodness into Unify!


You appear to have quite a bit of it already !! I guess that is my point - if John and Stephen worked together for many years, it’s no surprise that some of the KARMA magic has found its way into Unify !!


----------



## milford59 (Apr 12, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I remember watching Herbie Hancock play a Korg KARMA on stage. He really mastered the whole thing. Been wanting one ever since...


IMHO it’s the best keyboard workstation ever produced.....Korg threw all the owners under the bus when they discontinued it way too soon..... and although the “OA” in the name Oasys stands for “open architechture”, it never progressed to where it could have gone.....


----------



## Double Helix (Apr 12, 2021)

Fleer said:


> Would be sweet to have a unified version of all MegaMagic libraries from PlugInGuru, including MM Violin, Viola and Cello.


+1 -- I also have this MM strings bundle and would absolutely *love* to see y'all Unify this package. The BBCSO patches already get a lot of use in my little music hideaway (Tempus Fugit)


getdunne said:


> Coming "eventually"...


Shane, I fully realize that you, John & Taylor have all six hands full, but this will be a _stoopid_ spiffy upgrade.
Thanks to you, Unify is ahead of the pack and starting to pull away. . .


----------



## Monkberry (Apr 12, 2021)

milford59 said:


> IMHO it’s the best keyboard workstation ever produced.....Korg threw all the owners under the bus when they discontinued it way too soon..... and although the “OA” in the name Oasys stands for “open architechture”, it never progressed to where it could have gone.....


I have to agree regarding the Karma synth. I used to own one and found it to be a constant source of inspiration. I've since sold all my hardware synths & workstations and only use controllers for software. I never made a connection to Unify and Karma but there is a similarity with Combobox and Midibox. Unify is definitely getting pretty awesome at this point.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 29, 2021)

when i do a scan I just get this @getdunne


----------



## getdunne (Apr 29, 2021)

easyrider said:


> when i do a scan I just get this @getdunne
> ...



The plugScanner helper app is failing repeatedly on the WaveShell VST3. Stop the scan. Locate that WaveShell....vst3 file, and try scanning it manually by drag/dropping it directly into the Known Plug-Ins view table. If that works, you may be able to begin the scan again. If not, move it to another folder temporarily, run the scan to completion, and then put it back in.

For more details, see the Unify online manual page https://pluginguru.net/unify/manual/doku.php?id=scanning.

Problems like this are best reported by email to [email protected], or on our Forum at https://forums.pluginguru.com (which I check every day).


----------



## ScarletJerry (Apr 29, 2021)

Can I use a Kontakt instrument as one of my sound sources?


----------



## getdunne (Apr 29, 2021)

ScarletJerry said:


> Can I use a Kontakt instrument as one of my sound sources?


Yes, you can use any third-party plug-ins you own.


----------



## Fleer (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## easyrider (Apr 29, 2021)

getdunne said:


> The plugScanner helper app is failing repeatedly on the WaveShell VST3. Stop the scan. Locate that WaveShell....vst3 file, and try scanning it manually by drag/dropping it directly into the Known Plug-Ins view table. If that works, you may be able to begin the scan again. If not, move it to another folder temporarily, run the scan to completion, and then put it back in.
> 
> For more details, see the Unify online manual page https://pluginguru.net/unify/manual/doku.php?id=scanning.
> 
> Problems like this are best reported by email to [email protected], or on our Forum at https://forums.pluginguru.com (which I check every day).


Ok Thanks

Now ZebraHZ presets wont load?


----------



## getdunne (Apr 29, 2021)

@easyrider You scanned the VST3 version of ZebraHZ. The library requires the VST version, so the error message says "Loading VST plug-in". Scan the VST plug-in (just locate the .dll and drag it into the Known Plug-Ins view) and those patches should load.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 29, 2021)

getdunne said:


> @easyrider You scanned the VST3 version of ZebraHZ. The library requires the VST version, so the error message says "Loading VST plug-in". Scan the VST plug-in (just locate the .dll and drag it into the Known Plug-Ins view) and those patches should load.


There is no version of Zebra HZ VST I can find.....I Just downloaded the Zebra.exe install from UH-E, installed everything and still won't work...

I'm pretty tech savvy...but this is a nightmare!


----------



## getdunne (Apr 29, 2021)

@easyrider
From the U-He FAQ page: "The Dark Zebra is considered a soundset for Zebra2, so it is not available for public download from its product page. Installers for soundsets can only be downloaded by requesting an email on the My Licenses page on our website.

To request a download link, go to the My Licenses page and enter the email address you used to purchase ZebraHZ / The Dark Zebra. Our system will send you an email that contains temporary download links for your purchased soundsets, including The Dark Zebra."

I'm looking into this myself. I had installed HZ on my Mac, but not my PC.


----------



## getdunne (Apr 29, 2021)

@easyrider 
I had to request the download link as explained in U-He's FAQ answer, and when I downloaded the "ZebraHZ/The Dark Zebra" bundle, the .zip file contained installers for the ZebraHZ. I ran the Windows installer, and it offers to install every format under the sun (see attached image), including "VST 2 64-bit plugin", which is the one you need. After you install it, you will need to register the new "ZebraHZ(x64).dll" to Unify's Known Plug-Ins list (just drag the .dll file into the list), AND the first time you run it, you'll need to enter your name and serial number to unlock it.

When you did this originally, you must have installed only the VST3 plug-in.

Unfortunately, VST2 and VST3 plug-ins store their state-data in different formats, and there is no way to convert between them automatically, so we have to choose one or the other when making libraries. We tend to favor the older VST2 format, partly because the state-data tends to be smaller (by more than half, in the case of U-He's plug-ins), but mostly because cross-platform (PC/Mac) compatibility is usually better with VST2.


----------



## easyrider (May 3, 2021)

getdunne said:


> @easyrider
> I had to request the download link as explained in U-He's FAQ answer, and when I downloaded the "ZebraHZ/The Dark Zebra" bundle, the .zip file contained installers for the ZebraHZ. I ran the Windows installer, and it offers to install every format under the sun (see attached image), including "VST 2 64-bit plugin", which is the one you need. After you install it, you will need to register the new "ZebraHZ(x64).dll" to Unify's Known Plug-Ins list (just drag the .dll file into the list), AND the first time you run it, you'll need to enter your name and serial number to unlock it.
> 
> When you did this originally, you must have installed only the VST3 plug-in.
> ...


Thanks @getdunne yes it was indeed exactly what you said it was. Awesome support much appreciated.


----------



## easyrider (May 25, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Fixed! Thanks


@getdunne 

1.8

When I change my midi settings and quit i have to deselect midi devices again?

Standalone mode

not tried in DAW

thanks


----------



## Simeon (May 25, 2022)

easyrider said:


> @getdunne
> 
> 1.8
> 
> ...


Try unchecking MIDI Device Polling, this should make your selected MIDI ports stick.






Let me know how it goes.

Joyfully,
Simeon


----------



## creativeforge (May 26, 2022)

I am eagerly hoping for the era of UNIFY "skins" to debut. As extraordinary a plugin this is - and it is! - I have not been able to break through the GUI's complexity which I find non-intuitive. I feel the same way I do when using Reaper (another extraordinary software). Some people NEED visual cues, it makes navigating software way faster and efficient. 

May it be soon...


----------



## Fleer (May 26, 2022)

M1 native compatibility in version 1.9!
Can’t wait


----------



## getdunne (May 26, 2022)

easyrider said:


> @getdunne
> 
> 1.8
> 
> ...


@Simeon's answer is correct. You need to turn off MIDI Device Polling in Settings if you want your MIDI device on/off selections to "stick".

This only affects the Unify stand-alone app. When using a DAW, the DAW controls how MIDI devices are handled. I made the stand-alone default to Device Polling on because that's how Logic Pro works. It's handy if you have multiple controllers and forget to connect or power-on some before starting Unify. For a fixed studio setup, where all controllers are always connected and powered on, switching polling off will allow you to activate them individually.


----------



## easyrider (May 27, 2022)

Simeon said:


> Try unchecking MIDI Device Polling, this should make your selected MIDI ports stick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





getdunne said:


> @Simeon's answer is correct. You need to turn off MIDI Device Polling in Settings if you want your MIDI device on/off selections to "stick".
> 
> This only affects the Unify stand-alone app. When using a DAW, the DAW controls how MIDI devices are handled. I made the stand-alone default to Device Polling on because that's how Logic Pro works. It's handy if you have multiple controllers and forget to connect or power-on some before starting Unify. For a fixed studio setup, where all controllers are always connected and powered on, switching polling off will allow you to activate them individually.


Thanks you so much


----------



## easyrider (May 27, 2022)

getdunne said:


> @Simeon's answer is correct. You need to turn off MIDI Device Polling in Settings if you want your MIDI device on/off selections to "stick".
> 
> This only affects the Unify stand-alone app. When using a DAW, the DAW controls how MIDI devices are handled. I made the stand-alone default to Device Polling on because that's how Logic Pro works. It's handy if you have multiple controllers and forget to connect or power-on some before starting Unify. For a fixed studio setup, where all controllers are always connected and powered on, switching polling off will allow you to activate them individually.


Hi there,

I have deselected MIDI device polling.....and deselect my faderport and Komplete Kontrol M DAW

But when I relaunch standalone they select again.

How do I force them not to be selected?

Thanks








In standalone when I just want to launch Unify and play without launching DAW I just want to use my Roland digital piano and and My S61 MK2 keyboard.

My Faderport classic is connected and just auto connects in standalone mode. I have to remove it each time. Can you make it so unify ignores the faderport? After each launch it selects again and I have to deselect it...


----------



## sostenuto (May 27, 2022)

UNIFY has (2) main resources to clarify what is going on, and when next needed update will correct related issues. Saturday Livestream is near, and not sitting thru 2 more hours of tedious UNIFY tweaking. 
Standing still is moving backwards in 2022.


----------



## Fleer (Sep 5, 2022)

Version 1.9 beta coming up. The guru’s got a brand new (Apple) Studio machine


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 5, 2022)

Fleer said:


> Version 1.9 beta coming up. The guru’s got a brand new (Apple) Studio machine


THX for heads-up. Committed here to Win11 Pro /Reaper v6.66. Have only had minimal issues _ over decade _ with Guru running Apple systems. Shane Dunne has helped keep that under control. 
Hope the future remains smooth _ in this regard. Has diminished Livestream benefits to some extent.
Oh well !! .........


----------

